# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Aπό Πειραιά (from Piraeus) >  Γραμμή Πειραιάς - Ρέθυμνο (Piraeus - Rethymno route)

## jumpman

Βαζει η ΝΕΛ το Αιολος Κεντερης 1 δρομολογια για Ρεθμυμνο. Ξερει καποιος περισσοτερα για αυτο?

----------


## gvaggelas

Δεν έχω βρει κάτι συγκεντρωτικό. Αν θες ώρες αναχωρήσεων από Ρέθυμνο και Πειραιά, δες http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=59
Το site της ΝΕΛ έχει αναβαθμιστεί πολύ και θα δεις ποιες ώρες έχει δρομολόγιο. Επίσης έχει και ΄προσφορές στα εισιτήρια (δες την ιστοσελίδα).

----------


## jumpman

Μολις χτες ειδα το πολοιο στο λιμανι του Ρεθυμνου.Εχει βαφτει με τα παραδοσιακα χρωματα τησ ΝΕΛ στο πλαι και ειναι πολθ ομορφο.Πιστευω πως θα τα παει πολθ καλα απεναντι στο Πρεβελη της ΑΝΕΚ.θα κερδισει ολουσ τους φοιτητες σιγουρα(μαλλον φοιτητριες κατα πλιοψηφια :Very Happy:  ).Τελικα του αλλαξαν τις μηχανες η οχι? γιατι αν ειναι να καιει ολα τα εσοδα στο ταξιδι μαλλον δε θα τη βγαλει για πολυ.

----------


## JASON12345

Σιγουρα είναι πιο καλό πλοίο από το Πρέβελης και πιο σύγχρονο αλλά το εισητήριο είναι πιο ακριβό

----------


## delta pi

> Σιγουρα είναι πιο καλό πλοίο από το Πρέβελης και πιο σύγχρονο αλλά το εισητήριο είναι πιο ακριβό


Μήπως πρέπει να συγκρίνουμε και τις χωρητικότητες ,πέρα από το κόστος του ναύλου;

----------


## JASON12345

Ναι,σίγουρα,επειδή δεν το έγραψα δε σημαίνει ότι δεν ισχύει.
Πάντως  αυτό ισχύει και για τη γραμμή για ΧΑΝΙΑ της ΑΝΕΚ.Και στα ΧΑΝΙΑ το HIGH SPEED είναι πιο γρήγορο και πιο σύγχρονο αλλά είναι πιο ακριβό και πιο μικρό.

----------


## NAXOS

Tελικα το ΗIGHSPEED 5 δε θα παη ΧΑΝΙΑ αλλα ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ συμφωνα με τα δρομολογια  που εχει ζητησει για εγκριση η εταιρια.
Απο 14 Μαρτιου εως 17 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ και απο 6 εως 29 ΜΑΙΟΥ καθε ΠΑΡΑΣΚ-ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ-ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ στις 15.30 απο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ και στις 20.30 απο ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ.
Απο 18 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ εως 5 ΜΑΙΟΥ (ΠΑΣΧΑ) και απο 29 ΜΑΙΟΥ εως 28 ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ καθημερινα με τις ιδιες ωρες αφιξοαναχωρησης.

----------


## Leo

Σούξου μούξου μανταλάκια έιναι όλα... Πλάκες και πλακάκια τα κάνουν όλοι σε όλα. Εφυγε η NEL απο το Ρέθυμνο και στείλανε το Highspeed 5.
Με άλλα λόγια απο εκεί που το Ρέθυμνο εέχε ένα πλοίο την ημέρα, κάθε χρόνο το ρίχνουνε και περισσότερο.... Οφθαλμοφανώς πλέον. Και απο άποψης χωρητικότητας. Να μια καλή θέση για τον βάπορα που έρχεται (ο τρόπος του λέγειν βέβαια).

----------


## μιχαλης79

> Σούξου μούξου μανταλάκια έιναι όλα... Πλάκες και πλακάκια τα κάνουν όλοι σε όλα. Εφυγε η NEL απο το Ρέθυμνο και στείλανε το Highspeed 5.
> Με άλλα λόγια απο εκεί που το Ρέθυμνο εέχε ένα πλοίο την ημέρα, κάθε χρόνο το ρίχνουνε και περισσότερο.... Οφθαλμοφανώς πλέον. Και απο άποψης χωρητικότητας. Να μια καλή θέση για τον βάπορα που έρχεται (ο τρόπος του λέγειν βέβαια).


Καλημερα.
Δεν νομιζω οτι το πλοιο που θα ερθει (με το καλο,αν και λιγο παλιο) να κανει για το Ρεθυμνο. Εδω καλα-καλα το Πρεβελη (με 143μετρα μηκος) δυσκολευεται σε μανουβρα και ειδικα αν εχει καιρο και θα μπει εκει ενα πλοιο 180 μετρων?

----------


## thalassolykos

για ποιο πλοιο?? 180μ??

----------


## μιχαλης79

Γι΄αυτο που λεγετε οτι αγοραστηκε απο ελληνα ή ελληνικη εταιρεια. 
Αλλα δεν ξερουμε ακομα ποιος το εκανε αυτο.. που θα παει θα μαθευτει.

----------


## thalassolykos

κατσε ας ερθει πρωτα και βλεπουμε που θα παει

----------


## μιχαλης79

Αυτο ενοειτε.. ας ερθει με το καλο.. απλα επειδη αναφερθηκε πιο πριν,απαντησα!! Επειδη ξερω το λιμανι καλα.

----------


## JASON12345

> Από captain 83  Εξάλλου δρομολογεί και το HIGHSPEED 5 στο Ρέθυμνο.


Θα έχουμε μάχη μεταξύ ταχύπλοων;

----------


## captain 83

Με ποιό θα υπάρξει μάχη στο Ρέθυμνο;

----------


## JASON12345

Ε,ξέρω γω.Μπορεί να έφυγε ο κεντέρης αλλά όχι για πάντα.
Μπορεί τώρα να είναι μόνο του αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε μπήκε καινούργιος παίχτης.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

> Tελικα το ΗIGHSPEED 5 δε θα παη ΧΑΝΙΑ αλλα ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ συμφωνα με τα δρομολογια που εχει ζητησει για εγκριση η εταιρια.
> Απο 14 Μαρτιου εως 17 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ και απο 6 εως 29 ΜΑΙΟΥ καθε ΠΑΡΑΣΚ-ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ-ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ στις 15.30 απο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ και στις 20.30 απο ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ.
> Απο 18 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ εως 5 ΜΑΙΟΥ (ΠΑΣΧΑ) και απο 29 ΜΑΙΟΥ εως 28 ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ καθημερινα με τις ιδιες ωρες αφιξοαναχωρησης.


 
Σιγα μην αφηναν τη Κρητη χωρις HS ....Ολες οι αλλες περιοχες της Ελλαδας εχουν πλοια , μονο η Κρητη εχει αναγκη απο ταχυπλοα .......

----------


## Leo

Διαβάζοντας τα νέα απο τον φίλο NAXOS εδώ αναρωτιέμαι τι παίζει στο Ρέθυμνο εκτός το Highspeed 5 ? Για να μην κάνουμε υποθέσεις και σενάρια μήπως οι φίλοι απο την Κρήτη μπορούν να μας φωτίσουνε?

----------


## μιχαλης79

Λετε να δουμε κανενα Πηγασος στο Ρεθυμνο 3 φορες την βδομαδα?
Δεν πιστευω να αφησουν μονο το HS 5 γιατι θα γινει μαχη με τα φορτηγα!!Ασε που και τωρα ακομα γινετε η σφαγη στα Χανια καθε βραδυ με φορτηγα!! Πιστευετε οτι χτες το βραδυ με το Βενιζελος ειχαν βγαλει λιστα αναμονης,εγω εμεινα οταν το ακουσα!!! και εφυγε και το Πρεβελη γεματο απο Ρεθυμνο

----------


## sdiama

Τελικά βγήκαν τα πλάνα του καραβιού για το Ρέθυμνο. 
Μέχρι το Πάσχα κάθε Παρασκευή και Δευτέρα, 18:45 από Πειραιά με άφιξη 23:15 στο Ρέθυμνο και αναχώρηση από Ρέθυμνο 23:45 με άφιξη στον Πειραιά στις 04:30. 
Το Πάσχα τα δρομολογία είναι καθημερινά. Μετά το Πάσχα και μέχρι το τέλος Μαϊου τα δρομολόγια θα γίνονται κάθε Παρασκευή, Κυριακή και Δευτέρα. 

Οι τιμές είναι 58 ευρώ για economy και business. To αυτοκίνητο στοιχίζει 86 ευρώ. Την περίοδο του Πάσχα και μάλλον κάθε υψηλή περίοδος (σύμφωνα με την τακτική της εταιρείας) η business πάει στα 78 ευρώ, ενώ η economy μένει στην ίδια τιμή. Υπάρχει και η VIP θέση, αλλά δεν την αναφέρω γιατί είναι πανάκριβη.

----------


## Leo

Αναγνωριστική  "πτήση" έκανε σήμερα το Highspeed 4 στο Ρέθυμνο. Εδώ η απόδειξη:

hs4.JPG

----------


## smarag

Τελικά τη γίνετει με την γραμμή αυτή εδώ και μερικές μέρες βλέπω το HighSpeed στο λιμάνι χωρίς να πραγματοποιει τα δρομολόγια πρός Ρέθυμνο.

----------


## captain 83

Δεν κάνει δρομολόγια κάθε μέρα. Εκάστη Παρασκευή και Κυριακή προς Ρέθυμνο.

----------


## SEA BIRD

*Το έχουν ρίξει πολύ το Ρέθυμνο!Ολοι οι Ρεθυμνιότες νοσταλγούν την ''ΡΕΘΥΜΝΙΑΚΗ'' με το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ και το ΑΡΚΑΔΙ....Πλοίο κάθε μέρα...Παλιές καλές εποχές....*

----------


## scoufgian

> *Το έχουν ρίξει πολύ το Ρέθυμνο!Ολοι οι Ρεθυμνιότες νοσταλγούν την ''ΡΕΘΥΜΝΙΑΚΗ'' με το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ και το ΑΡΚΑΔΙ....Πλοίο κάθε μέρα...Παλιές καλές εποχές....*


ετσι οπως τα λες ,ειναι φιλε ,sea bird........... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Γιατί προχώρησε σε συγχώνευση η Ρεθυμνιακή με την ΑΝΕΚ?

----------


## marsant

Σε συγχωνευση η πουληθηκε ολη στην Ανεκ?

----------


## Νaval22

Εγινε πλήρης απορρόφηση απο την ΑΝΕΚ στην ουσία τη ξεπούλησαν οι τότε διοικούντες της για αδιευκρίνητους λόγους

----------


## marioskef

Μην ακούω "βλακείες". (Και συγνώμη για την έκφραση).
Πρέπει να κταλαβουμε οτι δεν φταίει πάντα το μεγάλο κεφάλι. Κάποιες φορές η ευθύνη βαραίνει και εμάς.
Η Ρεθυμνιακή λοιπόν όπως όλοι κάποιας ηλικίας (πάνω από 20 εννοώ :Wink: ) θα γνωρίζεται ήταν εταιρεία λαικής βάσης.
Ως εκ τούτου κανείς μα κανείς δεν μπορεί να έχει ποσοστό μεγαλύτερο του 3&#37; Αν θυμάμαι καλά. Ασε που στην πράξη (αν κρίνω από την ΑΝΕΚ και τις Μινωικές) δεν είχε ποσοστό που να πλησίαζε πάνω από το 1%!!!
Πως γίνεται λοιπόν να επιβάλουν μια απόφαση κάποιοι που σίγουρα δεν είχαν άνω του 5%?
Υπήρξε η απόφαση για στρατηγική συμμαχία με μεγάλη εταιρεία. Ενδιαφέρθηκαν και οι δυο μεγάλοι της Κρήτης και τότε η Γενική Συνέλευση αποφάσισε - επικύρωσε την πρόταση του ΔΣ για πώληση στην ΑΝΕΚ.
Αρα αν κάποιοι ξεπουλησαν, αυτοί ήταν οι ίδιοι οι μικρομέτοχοι.

----------


## Νaval22

Δυστυχώς σε καμία εταιρεία λαικής βάσης δεν έκαναν κουμάντο οι μικρομέτοχοι

----------


## marioskef

Ίσως λάθος η έκφρασή μου...
Αυτοί λοιπόν που ξεπούλησαν αντιπροσώπευαν ποσοστό άνω το 50% (δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν για τέτοια απόφαση απαιτείται αυξημένη πλειοψηφία) Αρα η πλοιοψηφία των μετόχων αποφάσισε να πουλήσει. 
Θες να μου πεις λοιπόν ότι όλοι αυτόι αποφάσισαν οτι θέλουν να πουλήσουν σε κάποιους τις μετοχές τους κάτω του κόστους (για να δικαιολογείται ο όρος ξεπούλημα) ...

----------


## Ellinis

Νομίζω πως οι χαρακτηρισμοί των ανθρώπων της <Ρ> είναι τουλάχιστον υπερβολικοί. Στο κάτω κάτω οι άνθρωποι κατάφεραν να κάνουν ένα όνειρο του Ρεθύμνου πραγματικότητα.
Ωραίο θα ήταν να είχε αντέξει αλλά δηστυχώς οι εταιρείες ζούνε από τα κέρδη τους και όχι από τον ρομαντισμό. Και για τη <Ρ> τα νούμερα λένε την αλήθεια.

Το 1990 ήταν η πρώτη (!) φορά που η εταιρεία παρουσίασε κέρδη μετά από 8 χρόνια λειτουργίας. Είχαμε λοιπόν
κέρδη 117 εκ. δρχ. 
Το 1991 ήταν 250 εκ. δρχ.
Το 1993 ήταν 290 εκ.δρχ.

Το 1995 η αγορά και μετασκευή του ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ κόστισε 6,5 δισ. δρχ.

Μια εταιρεία που έκανε τότε 100-300 εκ.δρχ. κέρδη το χρόνο θα μπορούσε να σταθεί μόνη της με υποχρεώσεις άνω των 7 δισ.?

----------


## kastro

Όταν η ΑΝΕΚ πούλησε το Αρκάδι νομίζω ότι το αναπλήρωσε το ¶πτερα για τρεία χρόνια.

----------


## Trakman

Μέχρι και το τέλος του Σεπτέμβρη θα εκτελούνται τελικά τα δρομολόγια του ταχύπλοου στη γραμμή Ρέθυμνο – Πειραιάς, μόνο όμως δυο ημέρες της εβδομάδας, κάθε Παρασκευή και Σάββατο.  Αν και είχε γίνει γνωστό πως το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο θα γινόταν την Κυριακή 7 Σεπτεμβρίου, έπειτα από αίτημα της εταιρείας, το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, ενέκρινε τη δρομολόγηση του Highspeed 3 στη γραμμή, μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα.

Μάλιστα, την προσεχή Δευτέρα, το πλοίο που θα αντικαταστήσει το Highspeed 4, θα εκτελέσει το δοκιμαστικό δρομολόγιο, προκειμένου να διαπιστωθεί από τους εμπειρογνώμονες εάν είναι αξιόπλοο.
Πάντως, η νέα αυτή εξέλιξη δεν είχε γνωστοποιηθεί επίσημα από το σύστημα της εταιρείας, μέχρι χθες το απόγευμα στους τουριστικούς πράκτορες, οι οποίοι σε όποιον πολίτη απευθυνόταν σε αυτούς για την έκδοση εισιτηρίου, δεν είχαν τη δυνατότητα να το εκδόσουν, καθώς το σύστημα δεν έδειχνε δρομολογημένο πλοίο σε αυτή τη γραμμή μετά από τις 7 Σεπτέμβρη.
Οι τουριστικοί πράκτορες κάνουν λόγο για αναξιοπιστία της εταιρείας που ταλαιπωρεί τους επιβάτες και τελικά λειτουργεί σε βάρος της, καθώς όπως λένε χαρακτηριστικά, εδώ και αρκετό καιρό οι ίδιοι γνωρίζουν ότι το πλοίο σταματάει τα δρομολόγια στις 7 του μήνα και ενημερώνουν σχετικά τον κόσμο που θέλει να φύγει ή να έρθει στο Ρέθυμνο, ότι δεν υπάρχει πλοίο μετά από αυτήν την ημερομηνία. Έτσι πολλοί επιβάτες που προγραμματίζουν τα ταξίδια τους, έχουν επιλέξει να ταξιδέψουν από άλλο λιμάνι του νησιού, όπου τουλάχιστον γνωρίζουν ότι υπάρχει μια... σταθερότητα. 
Στο μεταξύ, συγκροτήθηκε χθες κατά τη συνάντηση των τοπικών αρχών και φορέων, που συγκάλεσε ο νομάρχης Ρεθύμνου, Γ. Παπαδάκης, η Συντονιστική Επιτροπή η οποία θα διερευνήσει την εκπόνηση ειδικής μελέτης, που θα εξετάσει την ίδρυση και βιωσιμότητα ακτοπλοϊκής εταιρείας λαϊκής βάσης, όπως αποφασίστηκε ομόφωνα στη συνεδρίαση του Νομαρχιακού Συμβουλίου της 28ης Αυγούστου.
Κατά τη διάρκεια της συνάντησης μάλιστα, ο νομάρχης Ρεθύμνου είχε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με τον διευθυντή της Υπηρεσίας Θαλάσσιων Μεταφορών του ΥΕΝ, κ. Χονδρονάσιο, ο οποίος κατΆ εντολή του υπουργού ενημέρωσε τον κ. Παπαδάκη ότι έγινε δεκτό το αίτημα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας και το πλοίο θα εκτελεί δρομολόγια μέχρι το τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου.
Στη συνάντηση έλαβαν μέρος ο νομάρχης Ρεθύμνου, ο δήμαρχος Ρεθύμνου, κ. Γιώργης Μαρινάκης, ο πρόεδρος της ΤΕΔΚ και δήμαρχος Αρκαδίου, κ. Μανώλης Μανωλακάκης, οι νομαρχιακοί σύμβουλοι, κ.κ. Κώστας Μαθιουδάκης και Γιάννης Νικολούδης, ο πρόεδρος του Επιμελητηρίου, κ. Γιώργος Γιακουμάκης, ο αντιπρόεδρος του ΤΕΕ Παραρτήματος Ρεθύμνου, κ. Ορέστης Κρυοβρυσανάκης, ο πρόεδρος του Εργατικού Κέντρου, κ. Γιώργος Νικολιδάκης και ο πρόεδρος του Συλλόγου Ξενοδόχων, κ. Νίκος Βουρβαχάκης.
Οι συμμετέχοντες στη συνάντηση επεσήμαναν την ανάγκη επίσπευσης της συνάντησης αντιπροσωπείας του Νομού με τον Υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, κ. Γιώργο Βουλγαράκη, την οποία έχει ζητήσει με έγγραφό του από την 29η Αυγούστου ο Νομάρχης Ρεθύμνου και αναμένει την απάντηση. 
Επίσης κατέληξαν στη σύσταση της Συντονιστικής Επιτροπής η οποία θα διερευνήσει την εκπόνηση ειδικής μελέτης, που θα εξετάσει την ίδρυση και βιωσιμότητα ακτοπλοϊκής εταιρείας λαϊκής βάσης. 
H μελέτη αυτή θα ανατεθεί στο Οικονομικό Tμήμα του Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης -με την προϋπόθεση ότι θα είναι παραδοτέα εντός τριμήνου και το αργότερο μέχρι το τέλος του έτους- και θα χρηματοδοτηθεί κατά το ήμισυ από τη Νομαρχιακή Αυτοδιοίκηση Ρεθύμνου, με τις λοιπές πιστώσεις να κατατίθενται από την ΤΕΔΚ, τον Δήμο Ρεθύμνου, το Επιμελητήριο και το Σύλλογο Ξενοδόχων.

Πηγή: http://www.haniotika-nea.gr

----------


## Thanasis89

Χωρίς να έχω ακούσει κάτι γι' αυτήν την εξέλιξη προς το παρόν το Ρέθυμνο ουδεμία σύνδεση έχει με το λιμάνι του Πειραιά ! Ούτε μέσω των Κυκλάδων ! Αίσχος και ντροπή τους ! 
Βάλανε ένα καράβι και έκανε ένα δρομολόγιο που παρά τις αντιξοότητες ο κόσμος το προτίμησε ! Και τώρα τηλεφωνώ από το Ρέθυμνο στην εταιρεία (HSW) δεν απαντάει... Τηλεφωνώ από το κινητό όλα καλά ! Και η απάντηση τους... "Να μας πάρετε από την επόμενη εβδομάδα για να σας ενημερώσουμε αν θα δρομολογήσουμε άλλο πλοίο ή αν θα συνεχιστούν τα δρομολόγια" ! Η ΑΝΕΚ καλά κάνει, έχει βάλει τον Πρέβελη στις Κυκλάδες και καλά κρατεί ! Πάντως η όλη ιστορία μου θυμίζει περισεύουν δρομολόγια, σκατζάρουμε για Ρέθυμνο ! Περισεύει πλοίο ας πάει στο Ρέθυμνο. 

Συγνώμη για τον τρόπο μου...

----------


## despo

Ας όψονται αυτοι οι Κύριοι που μαζεψαν τα λεφτά του κοσμάκη και ξαφνικά εν μία νυκτί παρέδωσαν τα υπάρχοντά τους στην Ανεκ, λες και η εταιρεία ηταν ετοιμη να χρεωκοπήσει. Βάλανε δε για παρηγοριά φέτος το ταχυπλοο και απορώ ποιος χαζός ταξείδεψε με τετοια πανάκριβα ναύλα,αλλα και εντελώς ακτάλληλα ωράρια.

----------


## Thanasis89

Το "χαζός" δεν πιστεύω ότι αρμόζει στην περίπτωση και ούτε είναι σωστό να το χρησιμοποιούμε. Απλά όταν δεν έχεις άλλη εναλλακτική και δεν έχεις όρεξη για το εννιάωρο... Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί χαζός...

----------


## Orion_v

> Επίσης κατέληξαν στη σύσταση της Συντονιστικής Επιτροπής η οποία θα διερευνήσει την εκπόνηση ειδικής μελέτης, που θα εξετάσει την ίδρυση και βιωσιμότητα ακτοπλοϊκής εταιρείας λαϊκής βάσης. 
> H μελέτη αυτή θα ανατεθεί στο Οικονομικό Tμήμα του Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης


Πραγματικα θα ηθελα να δω τα συμπερασματα μιας τετοιας μελετης , 

Η επισημανση του Ellinis :_Ωραίο θα ήταν να είχε αντέξει αλλά δηστυχώς οι εταιρείες ζούνε από τα κέρδη τους και όχι από τον ρομαντισμό._
βαζει τα πραγματα στη σωστη διασταση , γιατι εδω εχουμε να κανουμε με την πραγματικοτητα ,και το τι ειναι εφικτο .

----------


## despo

Απορω λοιπον πως δεν εγιναν καποιες κινητοποιήσεις απο τους κατοικους του Ρεθύμνου που ειδαν ξαφνικά απο την καθημερινή συγκοινωνία με τα δικα τους πλοια να μενουν εντελώς ξεκρέμαστοι με ενα πανακριβο ταχυπλοο, που υποτυπωδώς τους 'εξυπηρέτησε'. Τωρα αγαπητέ αν δεν ειναι χαζομαρα, τοτε τι ειναι απλως κανε μια συγκριση τι πλήρωσε το καλοκαιρι στα ημερήσια μια 4μελής οικογένεια με Ι.Χ. στο Ηράκλειο η στα Χανιά και τι μάδημα επεσε αντίστοιχα στο Ρέθυμνο. Εγω προσωπικά παντως μονο βλάκας η νεόπλουτος αν ημουνα θα έδινα τοσα λεφτά!
Τα υπόλοιπα σχόλια νομίζω περιττεύουν.

----------


## moutsokwstas

δεν νομιζω οτι φταει μια ναυτιλιακη εταιρια που θελει να συγκεντρωσει το μεγαλυτερο μερος της συνδεσης των νησιων του αιγαιου...οι ιδιες οι εταιριες τι επραξαν απο μονες τους? καποιοι  τις αφησαν στο ελεος του θεου. ανανεωση στολου δεν εγινε, εξυπηρετηση επιβατων δεν υπηρξε, προσεγγιση λιμανιων δεν εγινε. καποιες αλλες ειχαν επαναπαυθει στο μονοπωλειο! στο ρεθυμνο πηγε και το ταχυπλοο της νελ και σηκωθηκε κι εφυγε, οπως και απο τη γραμμη της μυτιληνης θελει να φυγει η hsw. για το ρεθυμνο δεν ειμαι γνωστης του προβληματος, σιγουρα δεν ηταν καλο αυτο που εγινε. ημουν κατω στα χανια και ομαδα τουριστων ταξιδεψε στα χανια μεσω ηρακλειου! αυτο λογω μη εγκαιρης κι εγκυρης καταρτησης των δρομολογιων των εταιριων.  για τα ναυλα τα πανακριβα, θα πω ιτι στην αμοργο, στη νισυρο, πατμο αποβιβαστηκαν θηρωδη 4χ4, να ποιος λοιπον πληρωνει τα πανακριβα ναυλα. ναι ειναι πανακριβα,  συμφωνω εκοψε βεβαια λιγο η κινηση, αλλα εντουτοις καποιοι ταξιδευουν ακομα και σε κοντινες αποοστασεις στον σαρωνικο. λοπον? εδω γκριναιζουμε με τη βενζινη και καθε σαβ/κο βουρ ολοι εξω με το αυτοκινητο οικογελειακως.....στην ελλαδα ειμαστε, δεν αλλαζει η ψωροκωσταινα.

----------


## SEA BIRD

ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΑΝΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΡΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΘΗΚΕ,ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΛΟΙΑ...ΑΘΑΝΑΤΗ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΜΑΣ...:?: :Confused: 
ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΛΥΣΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ...

----------


## darkman16

Φιλε μου ΚΑΛΑ να ΠΑΘΟΥΝ ! που δεν υπαρχει πλοιο εφερε πλοιο η HSW και αντη να πανε με αυτο πηγενανε με την ΑΝΕΚ η με τη ΜΙΝΟΑΝ απο τα χανια η απο το ηρακλειο με αποτελεσμα τα δρομολογια του ρεθυμνου να κοπουν. την εβδομαδα 2 και στο τελος να μην υπαρχει τωρα καραβι... Και ενα ακομα ΚΑΛΑ να ΠΑΘΟΥΝ ! να μην πουλαγανε την πανεμορφη RETHYMNIAKH FERRIES.
Εχω ακουση:
1)Τωρα λενε να φτιαξουν νεα εταιρια.....
2)Η ΑΝΕΚ παραχωρη ενα πλοιο για το ρεθυμνο ομως τα λειτουργηκα εξοδα θα ειναι απο τους δημους ρεθυμνου!(Μισθοι Πληρωματος-Τροφοδοσιες-Πετρελαια)

----------


## profitis

> Φιλε μου ΚΑΛΑ να ΠΑΘΟΥΝ ! που δεν υπαρχει πλοιο εφερε πλοιο η HSW και αντη να πανε με αυτο πηγενανε με την ΑΝΕΚ η με τη ΜΙΝΟΑΝ απο τα χανια η απο το ηρακλειο με αποτελεσμα τα δρομολογια του ρεθυμνου να κοπουν. την εβδομαδα 2 και στο τελος να μην υπαρχει τωρα καραβι... Και ενα ακομα ΚΑΛΑ να ΠΑΘΟΥΝ ! να μην πουλαγανε την πανεμορφη RETHYMNIAKH FERRIES.
> Εχω ακουση:
> 1)Τωρα λενε να φτιαξουν νεα εταιρια.....
> 2)Η ΑΝΕΚ παραχωρη ενα πλοιο για το ρεθυμνο ομως τα λειτουργηκα εξοδα θα ειναι απο τους δημους ρεθυμνου!(Μισθοι Πληρωματος-Τροφοδοσιες-Πετρελαια)



Αν ισχύει το δεύτερο η κατάσταση ειναι οχι της πλάκας...μέχρι και τα τσιμεντα θα επρεπε να γελάνε αν όντως ισχύει.

Ολοκληρος νομός και να μην βγάζει τα έξοδα της η γραμμη; Τοσο χαμηλη κίνηση ειχε πια το Ρέθυμνο και κόψανε το πλοιο; Καμια αντίρησση, εχουν σκοπο το κέρδος οι εταιρείες αλλα εχει παραγίνει το κακο.

----------


## meco

> Χωρίς πλοίο παραμένει ο νομός Ρεθύμνου ,αφού δεν  προέκυψε καμια άμεση λύση στην σημερινή συνάντηση του υφυπουργού ΕΝ Πάνου  Καμμένου με την αντιπροσωπεία του Ρεθύμνου. Ο υφυπουργός τόνισε πως δεν υπάρχει  περίπτωση επιδότησης της γραμμής παρά μόνο αν ύπάρξουν ενδιάμεσοι σταθμοί. Παρόν  στην συνάντηση ήταν και ο Γιάννης Βαρδινογιάννης ,ο οποίος δεχτηκε να  παραχωρήσει κάποιο πλοίο με την προϋπόθεση οι Ρεθυμνιώτες να αναλάβουν τα  λειτουργικά του έξοδα.


Πηγή:
http://www.2810.gr/site/news/article/49284

----------


## marsant

Καλα νεα για τους Ρεθυμνιοτες μιας και απο οτι φαινεται σε λιγο καιρο θα εχουν συνδεση με τον Πειραια μετα απο πολυ καιρο.Συγκεκριμενα μια νεα εταιρια με την ονομασια Ν.Ν.Ε.Ρ σε πολυ λιγο καιρο θα ειναι πραγματικοτητα...Πιο συγκεκριμενα δημιουργειται αυτη η εταιρεια με σκοπο μονο την συνδεση του Ρεθυμνου(οπως η Ρεθυμνιακη δηλαδη πιο παλια) με την ευλογια της.....ΑΝΕΚ που θα δωσει καποιο πλοιο της στην καινουργια εταιρεια.Τωρα ποιο πλοιο θα ειναι αγνωστο...

----------


## kastro

Το Πρέβελη το πιό πιθανό εκτός αν χωράει το Λατό στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου μετά τα έργα που έγιναν.

----------


## Thanasis89

Το Λατώ φίλε μου kastro δεν χωράει και δεν είναι πλοίο ιδανικό για την γραμμή. Κάτι μου λέει ότι θα δούμε πλοία ανάμεσα στον Πρέβελη, Ιεράπετρα Λ. ή Βιτσέτζο Κορνάρο. Μετά και από την απορρόφηση της ΛΑΝΕ (αν εν τέλει πραγματοποιηθεί  :Confused: ). Ίδομεν !  Πάντως έχει ανατεθεί, στο τμήμα Πολιτικής Επιστήμης Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης, μια δημοσκόπηση για την δημιουργία Ρεθεμνιώτικης ακτοπλοϊκής εταιρείας.

----------


## NNER

Αγαπητοί Κύριοι, όντως έχουν ξεκινήσει ενέργειες για σύσταση και δημιουργία Νέας Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρίας στο Νομό Ρεθύμνης, αλλά πρέπει να είναι ξεκάθαρα τα εξής για τυχόν παραπληροφόρηση σας:Η δημιουργία ΝΕΑΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ, είναι ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας και δεν εμπλέκονται στην σύσταση και οργάνωση της *πολιτικοί και δημόσιοι φορείς* ακόμα.Η υπό σύσταση ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ δεν έχει ουδεμία τωρινή και δεν είναι διατεθειμένη να συνάψει κάποια μελλοντική συνεργασία ή και συμφωνία οιοσδήποτε μορφής με την Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρία *Α.Ν.Ε.Κ* .Συμφωνα με την ανωτέρω σημείωση δεν έχει τύχει ή χρειάζεται την ''*ΕΥΛΟΓΙΑ*'' της *Α.Ν.Ε.Κ* .Το πλοίο που θα δρομολογηθεί στην γραμμή *ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ* θα είναι ιδιοκτησίας της υπό σύστασης *Ν*έας *Ν*αυτιλιακής *Ε*ταιρίας *Ρ*εθύμνου και δεν θα ζητηθεί η παραχώρηση πλοίου ιδιοκτησίας και συμφερόντων της Εταιρίας *Α.Ν.Ε.Κ* .Τέλος για ενημέρωση σας σας παραθέτουμε το ενημερωτικό κείμενο που δημοσιεύτηκε πριν 3 ημέρες στα δύο μεγαλύτερα *FORUM* του Ρεθύμνου για την καλύτερη ενημέρωση των συμπολιτών μας. 
Αγαπητοί Συμπολίτες και Συντοπίτες , 
Σύντομα στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση στο διαδίκτυο *http://www.nner.gr* θα μπορείτε να ενημερωθείτε για τις ενέργειες και τις κινήσεις, που γίνονται από την “Ομάδα” της “*Ν*έας *Ν*αυτιλιακής *Ε*ταιρίας *Ρ*εθύμνου” με σκοπό τη σύσταση μιας υγιούς και αξιοκρατικά ελεγχόμενης εταιρίας ,κάθετα αντίθετης με τα λάθη του παρελθόντος με μοναδικό στόχο, τη δρομολόγηση πλοίου που θα "βγάλει" το *ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ* μας από την αδιέξοδο που όλοι μας αντιμετωπίζουμε και υπομένουμε.  
Με εκτίμηση  
*“ΝΝΕΡ”*

----------


## manolis m.

Xmmm...Endiaferon...! Mou erxontai polles idees sto myalo gia autin tin kinisi...

----------


## cretan_sea

'Οπως; Τι ιδέες αγαπητέ φίλε;

----------


## manolis m.

1) tha paroun kapoio wraio Japaneziko ploio gia metaskeui...
2) tha agorasoun kanena ploio pou idi yparxei stin elliniki aktoploia..(to makedonia na paroun na to apoperatwsoun kiolas..einai kai sto megethos oti prepei...121m)
3) skepseis gia to ti sxeseis tha episinapsei kai an tha episinapsei me tin Anek.

----------


## manou

ποιοι ανθρωποι ειναι απο πισω ξερουμε??

----------


## manolis m.

Kamia ekseliksi me tin ena etairia exoume ????

----------


## villy

> Kamia ekseliksi me tin ena etairia exoume ????


Καλημέρα.
Καταρχήν να χαιρετήσω το forum σας μιας και είναι το 1o μου post εδώ.
Ακολούθως θα ήθελα να βάλω τον "οβολόν" μου ως αναφορά την ενημέρωση του φλέγοντος θέματος που "τσουρουφλάει" αυτή τη στιγμή το Ρέθυμνο και δεν είναι άλο από την ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση του Λιμανιού μας με το Πειραιά.
Πολλά έχουν ακουστεί.... λιγώτερα έχουν γραφτεί.
Είμαι ο εκδότης της εφημερίδας ΡΕΘΕΜΝΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΑΓΟΡΑ. H εφημερίδα μας η οποία με την ιδιότητά της ως free press είναι ήδη 1η σε κυκλοφορία (τιράζ αντιτύπων) στη Κρήτη. Λειτουργεί παράλληλα και ως ηλεκτρονική εφημερίδα Ρεθύμνου με dynamic διαδικτυακό portal. (www.agorapress.gr)
Εχω παρακολουθήσει ως επισκέπτης αρκετό καιρό το forum σας και οφείλω να δώσω συγχαρητήρια για τη δουλειά που κάνετε εδώ μέσα ενώ ταυτόχρονα διαπιστώνω ένα πολύ αναβαθμισμένο παρεάκι ανθρώπων με μεγάλη γνώση στο χώρο της Ελληνικής και όχι μόνο, ναυτιλίας. 
Με την ιδιότητά μου ως δημοσιογράφος, έχω ασχοληθεί ταμάλα με το θέμα της ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης Ρεθύνου - Πειραιά και του καραβιού της και είμαι ανοιχτός σε ερωτήσεις για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να λάβουν αδέσμευτη ενημέρωση.
Στο μεταξύ σας παραθέτω link από το χθεσινό μεγάλο θέμα, αυτό της Πανρεθυμνιώτικης συνέλευσης στο Δημοτικό Στάδιο "Μελίνα Μερκούρη" και το άρθρο που έγραψα για τα αποτελέσαμτα, το γενικότερο σκηνικό αλλά και κάποια παρασκηνιακά.
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=79 
Σας δίνω και ένα ακόμα link που αφορά την press conference πουέδωσε η Συντονιστική επιτροπή της "Κίνησης Πολιτών" που οργάνωσε και την εν λόγω μάζωξη.
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=76

----------


## Thanasis89

Ας συνοψίσουμε λίγο την κατάσταση με την ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση του όμορφου Ρεθύμνου μας... Ιδρύεται η ΝΝΕΡ και αναθέτει στο οικονομικό τμήμα του Πανεπιστήμιου Κρήτης την εκπόνηση μελέτης για την βιωσιμότητα της παραπάνω κίνησης. Και προχωράει κανονικά... Μετά ακολουθούν οι πολίτες του Ρεθύμνου με την συγκέντρωση στο κλειστό γυμναστήριο και την ίδρυση Πολυμετοχικής Εταιρείας. Εν κατακλέιδι λοιπόν έχουμε δύο εταιρείες, οι οποίες έχουν κάνει μια καλή και σοβαρή αρχή, για το Ρέθυμνο. Αρκετά θετική εξέλιξη. Τώρα το μέλλον θα κρίνει την επιτυχία του συνολικού εγχειρήματος ! Εύχομαι το καλύτερο για την αγαπημένη μου Κρητική πόλη !

----------


## ndimitr93

Μάλλον το πλοίο είναι αυτό της φωτογραφίας....

http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=156

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ποιό είναι ? Υπάρχει φώτο ?

----------


## dimitris

Υπαρχει και φωτογραφια απο τον Νεο Μολο Δραπετσωνας που βρισκεται εδω και λιγο καιρο...
santa maria I.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Απ οτι γραφει αυτο ειναι το πλοιο

----------


## scoufgian

το πλοιο απ οτι ειδα σημερα ηταν σε αριστη κατασταση

----------


## Leo

Οι "κατέχοντες" προφανώς έχουν μια διαφορετική άποψη τη οποία εξέφρασαν εδώ, ας τη έχουμε υπόψη μας.

----------


## laz94

Ότι πρέπει για το Ρέθυμνο!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μηχανές εεε ;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Η αλήθεια είναι παρά το ωραίο σουλούπι του και το μέγθός του είναι λίγο αργό...

----------


## sdiama

Χμμμ... Τους πιάνει τους 15 κόμβους; Σύμφωνα με αυτό, τώρα πλέον πιάνει max 15 με υπηρεσιακή στους 13! Αν ισχύει αυτό τότε για να καλύψει την απόσταση των 160 ν.μ. Πειραιά-Ρέθυμνο θα θέλει 12,5 ώρες!!! Ακόμα όμως και με 15 κόμβους θέλει 11 ώρες που είναι πολλές.
Εστω ότι βγάζει 15 κόμβους. Τότε, συζητάμε για αναχώρηση γύρω στις 7:30 το απόγευμα, ώστε να φτάνει 6:30 το πρωί που είναι μία λογική ώρα άφιξης. Δεν είναι καλά, αλλά... δεν είναι και άσχημα. Εξ'άλλου για το Ρέθυμνο μιλάμε. Εδώ, η ταχύτητα έχει αποδειχθεί ότι είναι μειονέκτημα ;-)
Με αυτές τις ταχύτητες θα πρέπει να έχει κατανάλωση "ποδηλάτου"... και αυτό είναι καλό. Η γραμμή δεν έχει πληρότητες το χειμώνα και μόνο με μικρές καταναλώσεις μπορείς να τα βγάλεις πέρα. Αν το πλοίο αγοράστηκε με αυτό το σκεπτικό, τότε έκαναν διάνα γιατί:
1) Εχει χαμηλή κατανάλωση
2) Εχει μία, όχι καλή, αλλά αποδεκτή ταχύτητα (εφόσον θα βγάζει 15 κόμβους)
3) Εχει τον τέλειο αριθμό κρεβατιών για τη γραμμή
4) Εχει το τέλειο γκαράζ για τη γραμμή
5) Εχει ικανοποιητική ηλικία (20 ετών)

Ολα αυτά βέβαια, έχοντας στο μυαλό, ότι το πλοίο θα πρέπει να τα βγάζει πέρα 12 μήνες το χρόνο και όχι μόνο για 45 ημέρες το καλοκαίρι. Γιατί... για το καλοκαίρι είναι ανεπαρκέστατο με τα σημερινά δεδομένα της ακτοπλοϊας. Αλλά ποιόν τον νοιάζει;;; Σημασία έχει το καράβι να τα βγάζει πέρα όλο το χρόνο.
Στο Ρέθυμνο, αυτό το σενάριο είχε πετύχει στο παρελθόν με το "Αρκαδάκι" των 14 μιλίων... και αυτό το καράβι θυμίζει σε πολλά το "Αρκάδι". Τότε η "Ρεθυμνιακή" είχε καταφέρει να έχει θετικά αποτελέσματα μετά από μερικά χρόνια. Μέχρι που ήρθε ο Πρέβελης...

----------


## panthiras1

Αντιγράφω ένα απόσπασμα από άρθρο της σημερινής εφημερίδας "Ελευθεροτυπία":
Σύγχρονο πλοίο της τελευταίας (σσ εννοεί τον Ανδρέα Βγενόπουλο που ελέγχει πλήρως την Attica Group και κατ' επέκταση τις Blue Star και Super Star Ferries) πρόκειται να δρομολογηθεί εντός του 2009 προς την Κρήτη, όπου τις γραμμές μονοπωλούν οι ΑΝΕΚ (Χανιά) και Minoan (Ηράκλειο).
Ο ίδιος ακτοπλοϊκός όμιλος που ναυπηγεί δύο σύγχρονα επιβατηγά-οχηματαγωγά σε κορεατικά ναυπηγεία, πιθανόν να δρομολογήσει πλοία και στη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Ρέθυμνο, που παραμένει &#171;ακάλυπτη&#187;.

----------


## NNER

Προς όλους εσάς μια ευχετήρια κάρτα από την *Ν*έα *Ν*αυτιλιακή *Ε*ταιρία *Ρ*εθύμνου

----------


## cretan_sea

http://www.goodnet.gr/index.php?id=13,20703,0,0,1,0

Σημερινό άρθρο για την αποκατάσταση της σύνδεσης στο Ρέθυμνο....Μου φαίνεται πως φώς μόνο από την Ν.Ν.Ε.Ρ ή Α.Ν.Ε.Ρ όπως θα μετονομαστούν σύμφωνα με το άρθρο θα δούμε,(Για την Cretan Lines ακούγοντια ήδη πολλά στο Ρέθυμνο.)

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Από ότι διάβασα σε άλλο ναυτιλιακό site υπάρχει μία φαγωμάρα και κάποιες προσωπικές επιθέσεις μέσα στο χώρο της Cretansealines. Αυτό σίγουρα δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο για μια εταιρεία λαϊκής βάσης η μάλλον συνεταιριστικής όπως λέγεται. Τελικά μήπως νοιάζονται μόνο για την καρέκλα και όχι για το Ρέθυμνο??. Εάν δεν το έχουν καταλάβει οι κύριοι του Δ.Σ. το Ρέθυμνο δεν χρειάζεται καρέκλες και προβολές αλλά ΚΑΡΑΒΙ. Μήπως τελικά αυτούς που κυνηγάμε και τους θεωρούμε εχθρούς (Ν.Ν.Ε.Ρ.)είναι η πιο αξιόπιστη λύση?
Ειλικρινά προβληματίζομαι!!!!

----------


## Leo

Σωστά προβλιματίζεσαι φίλε μου, κι εγώ το ίδιο, αλλά δεν είναι ή στιγμή και δεν θα ήθελα να μεταφέρουμε και εδώ μια τέτοια συζήτηση. Νομίζω ότι αν το κάνουεμ θα προσφέρουμε κακή υπρεσία στους Ρεθυμνιώτες θα περιπλέξουμε περισσότερο τα πράγματα. Καλό θα είνα να αφήσουμε τους ντόπιους Ρεθυμνιώτες να βρούν την λύση που αρμόζει για τον νομό τους και το Ρέθυμνο.

----------


## manolis m.

Εγω παλι προβλιματιζομαι για το αν καταφερουν να κανουν τελικα τιποτα !

----------


## panthiras1

> Από Leo:Σωστά προβλιματίζεσαι φίλε μου, κι εγώ το ίδιο, αλλά δεν είναι ή στιγμή..................Καλό θα είνα να αφήσουμε τους ντόπιους Ρεθυμνιώτες να βρούν την λύση που αρμόζει για τον νομό τους και το Ρέθυμνο.





> Από manolis m.:
> Εγω παλι προβλιματιζομαι για το αν καταφερουν να κανουν τελικα τιποτα !


Δίκιο έχετε όλοι. Ας τους αφήσουμε να βρουν την λύση μόνοι τους. Πιστεύω ότι στο τέλος μόνοι τους θα κάνουν τον απολογισμό τους και θα χαρούν αν πέτυχαν ή θα βρουν που έκαναν λάθος αν αποτύχουν. Πάντως με όλη μου την ψυχή τους εύχομαι "καλή επιτυχία".

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Το ανέκδοτο της ημέρας.. Σάββατο 24/01/2009 Η Α.Ν.Ε.Κ. Θυμάται ότι υπάρχει λιμάνι στο Ρέθυμνο :razz::razz::razz:

----------


## villy

> Το ανέκδοτο της ημέρας.. Σάββατο 24/01/2009 Η Α.Ν.Ε.Κ. Θυμάται ότι υπάρχει λιμάνι στο Ρέθυμνο :razz::razz::razz:


http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=399
Η ΑΝΕΚ και πάλι στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου. Σχολιασμός σε δηλώσεις της Όλγας.

----------


## villy

http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=403 
*Δωρεάν το "RoRo ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ " σύμφωνα με το προεδρείο του σωματείου των Δ.Χ. Αυτοκινητιστών (φορτηγών) για το δρομολόγιο Σούδα-Ρέθυμνο. Χρεώθηκε το Ρέθυμνο - Πειραιάς.* 
Και ένα δημοσίευμα για την αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας σχετικά με το αν χρέωσε και σε ποιό δρομολόγιο, η ΑΝΕΚ εισιτήριο στους αυτοικινητιστές που έσπασαν τον αγροτικό αποκλεισμό στο Ρέθυμνο.

----------


## eytyhis128

θελω να ρωτησω τον κυριο κασιματη γιατι φταιει η ανεκ που εμεινε το ρεθυμνο χωρις καραβι, και δεν φταιει το ρεθυμνο που ειχε μια εταιρεια και την χασανε μεσα απο τα χερια τους. Εδω ταιριαζει η παροιμια φταιει ο γαϊδαρος βαραμε το σαμαρι.

----------


## meco

Τραγικά και τα δύο δημοσιεύματα. Προσπαθούν να δημιουργήσουν εντυπώσεις από το πουθενά.

----------


## sylver23

εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω καποια πραγματα.το δημοσιευμα λεει οτι η ανεκ εφερε καραβι για να εξυπηρετησει να δικα της συμφεροντα--τινος δηλ τα συμφεροντα επρεπε να εξυπηρετησει??
η ανεκ ειναι επιχειρηση.και δουλευει συμφωνα με την λογικη που δουλευει μια επιχειρηση.αμα η καθε επιχειρηση κοιταζε τα συμφεροντα αλλων τοτε την εβαψε.
το ρεθυμνο εμεινε χωρις καραβι.ποιος φταιει??η ανεκ.? και παλι ομως λεω το ιδιο.δεν την συνεφερε η γραμμη αρα εφυγε.απλο μου ακουγεται.
και ενα τριτο ζητημα .αναφερεται στο αρθρο οτι εσπασε τα μπλοκα των αγροτων με αυτην την κινηση.προφανως της ζητηθηκε απο τους αυτοκινητιστες.γιατι τοτε τα βαζουμε με την ανεκ και οχι με αυτους?
δεν υποστηριζω την ανεκ ουτε εχω καποιο συμφερον απο αυτην .απλα αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου.μπορει να ναι και λαθος

----------


## villy

Αγαπητοί μου προλαλήσαντες συνφορουμίτες.
Μου απευθύνατε δύο ερωτήσεις και θα σας τις απαντήσω.
Καταρχήν να σας πω μόλις ότι πριν 5 λεπτά σήμερα έλαβα τηλεφώνημα από τον Αντιπρόεδρο των ΔΧ. Αυτοκινητιστών-Φορτηγών κ. Μακρυμανωλάκη Δημήτρη, ο οποίος μου ζήτησε τη στήριξη σε αίτημά τους προς την ΑΝΕΚ για να φέρει το Β.ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ ή το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ τη Τετάρτη ή το αργότερο τη Παρασκευή στο Ρέθυμνο για να απεγλωβίσει και πάλι το μεταφορικό όγκο του Νομού μας. Η ΑΝΕΚ σύμφωνα με έγκυρες πηγές μας θα τους ικανοποιήσει το αίτημα. Στην ερώτηση του κ. Μακρυμανωλάκη για το αν θα στηρίξουμε με τα μέσα μας αυτή τη κίνηση θα σας απαντήσω στο τέλος του post. 
*1)Ερωτάτε ποιος φταίει που έμεινε το Ρέθυμνο χωρίς καράβι.*
*2)Κάνετε λόγο το ότι η ΑΝΕΚ προστάτεψε τα δικά της συμφέροντα.*
*3)Απάντηση στον Αντιπρόεδρο κ. Μακρυμανωλάκη* 
*1)*Καταρχήν να απαντήσω λακωνικά ότι εμείς οι Ρεθυμνιώτες φταίμε και μόνο για την ορφάνια του Λιμανιού μας!
Τώρα θα μου επιτρέψετε να το αναπτύξω λίγο.
Μια μικρή αναδρομή. Το Ρέθυμνο είχε την ΡΕΘΥΜΝΙΑΚΗ με πλοία το Αρκάδι και το Πρέβελη. Στήθηκε μάλιστα από τα χρήματα του λαού και του μεσοαστού, οι οποίοι αργότερα τα έχασαν από τα παιγνίδια που έπαιξανοι σημερινοί εμπλέκόμενοι εις βάρος τους.
Όλα πήγαιναν καλά και ο Ρεθυμνιώτης ήταν ευτυχισμένος όπου κινούσε τα εμπορεύματα και τις οικογένειές του με τα δικά του πλοία. 
Έφταιξε όμως διότι &#171;εσωκομματικές&#187; αντιπαλότητες έφεραν τη διάσπαση και πολλοί ήταν αυτοί που απαξίωναν τα Ρεθυμνιώτικα πλοία και ταξίδευαν από Σούδα ή Ηράκλειο. Εκεί φταίμε. Αφήσαμε κάποιους &#171;Γάτους&#187; να μας κάνουν μαντάρα και να κερδίσουν από αυτό. “Διαίρει & Βασίλευε” !
Αργότερα εμφανίστηκε ο Όμιλος Βαρδινογιάννη ο οποίος με σεβαστό πακέτο μετοχών στην ΝΕΛ έφερε στο Ρέθυμνο το &#171;Κεντέρη&#187;. Εκεί ο Ρεθυμνιώτης κατάλαβε τη γκάφα του και στήριξε με πληρότητες αυτό το βαπόρι.
Στη πορεία ο Όμιλος αποφάσισε να πουλήσει το ΝΕΛ και να αγοράσει ΑΝΕΚ!
Εκεί ξεκίνησε και η προπαγάνδα, εκεί ξεκίνησε και ο σχεδιασμός για την ορφάνια του Ρεθύμνου.
Η ΝΕΛ απειλήθηκε ότι αν δε φύγει με &#171;ελαφρά πηδηματάκια&#187; από Ρέθυμνο θα μπουκάρουνε Μυτιλήνη και θα σπάσουνε το μονοπώλιο της.
Έτσι κι έγινε. Η ΝΕΛ μας άφησε χρόνους.
Σε προγενέστερο χρόνο η ΑΝΕΚ άδραξε της ευκαιρίας του εσωτερικού γενικότερα φαγώματος στο Ρέθυμνο και έριξε πρόταση στο τραπέζι περί απορρόφησης της ΡΕΘΥΜΝΙΑΚΗΣ για το καλό *δήθεν* του Ρεθύμνου. 
Κάποιοι τότε αυτό το παρουσίασαν ως τον &#171;από μηχανής θεό&#187; και τσίμπησε το δόλωμα ο Ρεθυμνιώτης και συμφώνησε στην συγχώνευση.
Έλα που δεν είχε δει το αγκίστρι. Τσίμπησε λοιπόν το δόλωμα και ο Όμιλος αφού απορρόφησε τη ΡΕΘΥΜΝΙΑΚΗ *σταδιακά* και εντέχνως αφαίρεσε τα πλοία μας από το λιμάνι μας.
Αυτό έγινε διότι αποφασίστηκε σε 2ο χρόνο από τον Όμιλο, ότι ο μεταφορικός όγκος της Κρήτης δύναται να μεταφερθεί από 2 λιμάνια αντί για τρία.
Συνεπώς οι 2 Κρητικές εταιρίες αποφάσισαν να ορφανέψουν το Ρέθυμνο με γνώμονα ότι για το ίδιο ακριβώς έσοδο θα είχαν μείωση των εξόδων του κατά 33,3&#37;
Δηλαδή αντί για 3 λιμάνια, πλέον ο κόσμος ταξιδεύει από 2 λιμάνια. 
Βέβαια αυτό θα έγειρε τεράστιο πρόβλημα στο μεταφορικό και επιβατικό όγκο του Ρεθύμνου, αλλά … &#171;*ποιος τους ακούει αυτούς!!!&#187;*
Έτσι λοιπόν φίλοι μου εις βάρος του Ρεθυμνιώτικου λαού τα Μεγάλα Κεφάλια έπαιξαν πάνω από τη κούτρα μας. Ακόμα και μερίδα από τους ίδιους τους πολιτικούς μας ευνοούν τους &#168;ομίλους εις βάρος των ψηφοφόρων τους.
Έκτοτε παλεύουμε *μόνοι μας* να επαναφέρουμε το δίκαιο και τη τάξη στο Νομό μας. Να είστε σίγουροι ότι θα το πετύχουμε και πολύ σύντομα μάλιστα!
Επιτρέψτε μας να πολεμήσουμε με τα ίδια μέσα που μας πολέμησαν.
Είτε πρόκειται για προπαγάνδα που πρώτοι εμείς τύχαμε, είτε πρόκειται για χρήση των ΜΜΕ, είτε για οτιδήποτε άλλο.
Το Λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου έχει πολύ &#171;ψωμί&#187; και εμείς καράβι με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο θα ξαναφέρουμε. 
*2)*Ναι ή ΑΝΕΚ προστάτεψε τα δικά της συμφέροντα και εφόσον με ρωτάτε, πολύ καλά έκανε.
*Τα τονίσω κάπου εδώ ότι σέβομαι σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό την ΑΝΕΚ και την οικογένεια Βαρδινογιάννη!*
*Θεωρώ ότι ο Όμιλος πράττει τα δέοντα για να έχει την ΑΝΕΚ στη κορυφή.* 
*Αν δε, ήμουν στη καρέκλα του κου Βαρδινογιάννη, τα ίδια ακριβώς θα έκανα. Δεν είμαι όμως!!!*
Η δε ποιότητα των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών της σε σχέση με τιμή τους, είναι άριστη.
*Σας κάλυψα?* 
Αυτό όμως φίλοι μου δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα δεδομένα που πραγματεύτηκε το ρεπορτάζ.
Στο άρθρο γίνεται λόγος για το αντιλαϊκό &#171;σπάσιμο του αποκλεισμού&#187;.
Αυτό φίλοι μου είναι το δια ταύτα και όχι αν η ΑΝΕΚ βρήκε τρόπο και τα τσέπωσε (και καλά έκανε) για μια ακόμα φορά.
Εξυπηρετήθηκε ο μεταφορικός όγκος. Ναι! Το έγραψα σε ακόλουθο άρθρο.
Όπως επίσης αναφερθήκαμε σαν εφημερίδα ότι οι Αγρότες δεν είναι μόνοι τους στην Ελλάδα και ότι πρέπει να σεβαστούν και τους άλλους επαγγελματικούς κλάδους λύνοντας τον αποκλεισμό εδώ και τώρα. http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=396 
Αυτά όμως δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με το δίκαιο ή όχι αγώνα των αγροτών.
Οι φορτηγατζήδες το περασμένο Οκτώβρη στο δικό τους αγώνα στις Εθνικές οδούς της Κρήτης και όχι μόνο, στηρίχτηκαν από τα δικά μας ΜΜΕ.
Τώρα είναι η ώρα των αγροτών. Είτε συμφωνούμε είτε όχι (εγώ προσωπικά ΟΧΙ!!) οφείλουμε να σεβαστούμε τον αγώνα τους και να είμαστε *ενάντια* σε κάθε ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία που με βάση των επιχειρηματικό μικροσυμφεροντάκι και κέρδος εμφανίζεται ως απεργοσπάστης και προκαλεί αναστάτωση.
Θέλατε λοιπόν όλα αυτά να τα περάσουμε στα ψιλά γράμματα. http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=403
Όχι φίλοι μου. Η ΡΕΘΕΜΝΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΑΓΟΡΑ δεν ανήκει σε καμία πολιτική παράταξη και σε κανένα επιχειρηματικό κέντρο. Δρα ανεξάρτητα για τη σωστή και πλήρη ενημέρωση του Ρεθυμνιώτη και με μοναδικό όπλο της, το σεβασμό και την εκτίμηση των αναγνωστών της.
Κα λάβετε κάτι υπόψιν σας. 
Αναγνωρίζω ότι η ΑΝΕΚ στο nautilia.gr έχει και αρκετούς φίλους. Μα φίλος της εμμέσως είμαι και εγώ. Με ΑΝΕΚ ταξιδεύω και πληρώνω 500άρια κάθε φορά!
Και αν θέλετε και το κουφό? Έχω και αρκετά καλό πακέτο μετοχών της.!!!
Αλλά ο δημοσιογράφος δεν πρέπει να κρίνει και να γράφει βάση των προσωπικών του φιλοδοξιών και συμφερόντων αλλά βάσει αυτών που νομιζει ότι είναι το σωστό.
Να είστε σίγουροι ότι μέχρι τώρα η στάση μου υπέρ του Ρεθύμνου και του δικαίου, μου έχει κοστίσει αρκετά ευρώπουλα. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει όμως. 
*3)* ΝΑΙ. Εδωσα στήριξη στο κ. Μακρυμανωλάκη του προεδρείου των Αυτοκινητιστών Δ.Χ. φορτηγών.
Οι Αγρότες το παρατράξηξαν.
Το Ρέθυμνο είναι ο μόνος Νομός που και πάλι ζημιώθηκε.
Ενώ από Χανια και Ηράκλειο τα εμπορεύματα μεταφέρονται κανονικά λόγω του ότι το κλείσιμο των Εθνικών οδών δεν "πιάνει" τα λιμάνια εκεί, το Ρέθυμνο αποκλείστηκε και πάλι λόγω της ορφάνια του λιμανιού.
Συνεπώς αρκετά δώσαμε τη στήριξη στους αγρότες, τώρα πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε και να μην πεινάσουμε. 
Για αυτό το λόγο έδωσα και τη δική μας στήριξη στους Φορτηγατζήδες και η απάντησή μου στον Αντιπρόεδρο ήταν θετική. Θα ακολοθήσει σχετικό άρθρο και ανακοίνωση μέχρι το μεσημέρι. 
Ελπίζω να κάλυψα τις απορίες σας.
Είναι οι προσωπικές μου άποψεις, βάσει των οποίων ενεργώ.
Επιτρέψτε μου να τις έχω.
Δεν θα απαντήσω σε περαιτέρω ερωτήσεις θεωρώντας ότι κάλυψα από πλευράς μου το θέμα ενδελεχώς.
Σας ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## villy

> .... μόλις ότι πριν 5 λεπτά σήμερα έλαβα τηλεφώνημα από τον Αντιπρόεδρο των ΔΧ. Αυτοκινητιστών-Φορτηγών κ. Μακρυμανωλάκη Δημήτρη, ο οποίος μου ζήτησε τη στήριξη σε αίτημά τους προς την ΑΝΕΚ για να φέρει το Β.ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ ή το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ τη Τετάρτη ή το αργότερο τη Παρασκευή στο Ρέθυμνο για να απεγλωβίσει και πάλι το μεταφορικό όγκο του Νομού μας. Η ΑΝΕΚ σύμφωνα με έγκυρες πηγές μας θα τους ικανοποιήσει το αίτημα.....




Και μια και η επικαιρότητα συνεχίζεται...
.... και το σχετικό δημοσίευμα.
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=408

----------


## cretan_sea

Αγαπητέ Villy, Καμία σχέση η πραγματικότητα περί εμπλοκής της ΝΕΛ και η σχέση της με τον όμιλο Βαρδινογιάννη και την Α.Ν.Ε.Κ και το πως ήρθε το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ στο Ρέθυμνο και απο ποιούς.Καμία σχέση αυτό με την συγχώνευση της Ρεθυμνιακής .Η μία ιστορία από την άλλη απέχει μόλις 10 ολόκληρα χρόνια και μεταξύ των ιστοριών όπως τις γράφετε έχουν μεγάλο κενό και ανακρίβειες....Ίμαρτον.Μελετήστε είναι χρήσιμο.......Με το συμπάθιο...

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Aπό ότι διάβασα και εγώ φίλε Cretan sea τις ανακοινώσεις του φίλου Villy περί εμπλοκής τις ΝΕΛ στο Ρέθυμνο το 2007 θα συνφωνήσω ότι η ιστορία απέχει 10 χρόνια. Επίσης αυτό που γνωρίζομαι εδώ ότι η ΝΕΛ είχε κατέβη και είχε πρακτόρευση από έναν τουριστικό πράκτορα του Ρεθύμνου και όχι από τον όμιλο Βαρδινογιάννη

----------


## villy

> Αγαπητέ Villy, Καμία σχέση η πραγματικότητα περί εμπλοκής της ΝΕΛ και η σχέση της με τον όμιλο Βαρδινογιάννη και την Α.Ν.Ε.Κ και το πως ήρθε το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ στο Ρέθυμνο και απο ποιούς.Καμία σχέση αυτό με την συγχώνευση της Ρεθυμνιακής .Η μία ιστορία από την άλλη απέχει μόλις 10 ολόκληρα χρόνια και μεταξύ των ιστοριών όπως τις γράφετε έχουν μεγάλο κενό και ανακρίβειες....Ίμαρτον.Μελετήστε είναι χρήσιμο.......Με το συμπάθιο...


Μιας και αναφερθήκατε στο συγκεκριμένο ιστορικό σημείο καλό θα ήταν να μας διαφωτίσετε με τη δική σας άποψη περί των γεγονότων με συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία βέβαια.
Εμείς σε κάθε περίπτωση καταγράφουμε όλων των ενδιαφερομένων τις απόψεις και ενίοτε ανακαλύπτουμε και νέα στοιχεία.
Εχετε δίκιο ότι έτσι όπως το συνέταξα μπερδεύει λίγο χρονικά. Απέχουν όντως 10 χρόνια μεταξύ τους. Εκανα τις απαραίτητες διορθώσεις στο κείμενο.
Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι αναφέρεστε σε κάτι σοβαρότερο από την απλή τοποθέτηση των παράγραφων του κειμένου.
Συνεπώς αναμένουμε εναγωνίως και τη δική σας πλευρά.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η αναδρομή έγινε για να βγουν κάποια πράγματα στην επιφάνεια σχετικά με το ποιός υποκινεί το ναυτιλιακό μαρασμό του Ρεθύμνου με τα βαριά οικονομικά αποτέλεσμα εις βάρος του. Αυτό είναι και το δια ταύτα. Αυτό που αφορά περισσότερο είναι τα γεγοπνότα και ελάχιστα το ποιό πάει μπροστά και ποιό πίσω. 
Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## ndimitr93

Λοιπόν λέω να χωθώ και εγώ εδώ... Η ΑΝΕΚ έστειλε το Αρχάγγελος στο Ρέθυμνο για να παραλάβει τα ευπαθή τρόφιμα του νομού και να μεταφέρει στον Πειραιά... Έχετε καράβι, παραπονιέστε,δεν έχετε,πάλι παραπονιέστε. Το πρόβλημα λοιπόν δεν είναι αν έχετε η όχι καράβι, είανι το ποιος το στέλνει το καράβι. Αν συνεχίσετε έτσι δεν θα νοιαστεί κανείς για τα προιόντα σας, και θα φανούν τα αποτελέσματα Λιαν συντόμως...Αφού λοιπόν υπάρχουν δύο, 2!! εταιρείες στο Ρέθυμνο ας βάλουν τα δυνατάτα τους να βάλουν καράβι για το λιμάνι τους. ¶λλωστε η Κρήτη είναι ένα νησί, γιατί να έχει 3 ή 4 λιμάνια και δεν αρκούν τα 2; Ρητορικώς ερώτησα και απαντώ: Θα μου πείτε ότι η Κρήτη είναι μεγάλο νησί και οι αποστάσεις είναι μεγάλες οπότε και πιο πολλά λιμάνια, αλλά η Αμοργός έχει δύο... Το θέμα με τους αγρότες είναι πολύ σωστά διατυπωμένο αλλά θέλω να προσθέσω κάτι...όταν οι λιμενεργάτε ήταν σε απεργία και πλοία δεν κουνιόταν, φώναζαν. Τώρα που αυτοί οι ίδιοι κρατάνε τα εμπορεύματά τους αιχμάλωτα στο Ρέθυμνο δεν τους νοιάζει. Είναι προσωπική μου άποψη πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα.....

----------


## vageliss23

Πάντως μου φαίνεται εξωφρενικό να υπάρχουν δύο εταιρείες στο Ρέθυμνο....

Όσο για την κίνηση της ΑΝΕΚ να μεταφέρει τα φορτηγά με το Αρχάγγελος ήταν μάλλον αυτονόητη! Μάλιστα, με δεδομενο ότι η χειμερινή περίοδος βρίσκει αρκετά καράβια σε απραξία μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν ζήτησαν οι μεταφορικές καράβι για Πειραιά - Θεσσαλονίκη(εκτός βεβαια αν βγαινουν τα δρομολόγια τους με παρακαμπτήριες, και απλα 2-3 ωρίτσες καθυστέρηση).

----------


## cretan_sea

Αγαπητέ φίλε ndimitr93, (Aν μου επιτρέπεις το φίλε)
Είσαι λίγο μάλλον προκατειλημένος και αυτό μπορεί να το καταλάβει κανείς και από το avatar σου αλλά και απο το location, και δικαιώμα σου είναι εξάλλου ούτως ή άλλως όλοι κάτι υποστηρίζουμε και πιστεύουμε φανατικά σ΄αυτή τη ζωή.Οι δικές μου ταπεινές πληροφορίες μέσα από καλά παπαγαλάκια του μεγάλου λιμανιού, λένε πως η Ν.Ν.Ε.Ρ ή Α.Ν.Ε.Ρ όπως έχουν αρχίσει και τη λένε οι οιδήμονες κατεβαίνει τον Μάρτιο και μάλιστα τσαμπουκαλεμένη για να κλείσει στόματα και για να στρωθεί στη δουλειά.Τότε θα έχει πραγματικό ενδιαφέρον για όλους εμάς τους θεατές να δούμε τις κινήσεις στην σκακιέρα.Και μην λησμονεί κανείς την θρυλική νίκη του Δαυίδ κατά του Γολιάθ. Με κάθε σεβασμό και εκτίμηση και χωρίς παρεξήγηση είπα και 'γώ την γνώμη μου.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Αγαπητέ φίλε ndimitr93, (Aν μου επιτρέπεις το φίλε)
> Είσαι λίγο μάλλον προκατειλημένος και αυτό μπορεί να το καταλάβει κανείς και από το avatar σου αλλά και απο το location, και δικαιώμα σου είναι εξάλλου ούτως ή άλλως όλοι κάτι υποστηρίζουμε και πιστεύουμε φανατικά σ΄αυτή τη ζωή.Οι δικές μου ταπεινές πληροφορίες μέσα από καλά παπαγαλάκια του μεγάλου λιμανιού, λένε πως η Ν.Ν.Ε.Ρ ή Α.Ν.Ε.Ρ όπως έχουν αρχίσει και τη λένε οι οιδήμονες κατεβαίνει τον Μάρτιο και μάλιστα τσαμπουκαλεμένη για να κλείσει στόματα και για να στρωθεί στη δουλειά.Τότε θα έχει πραγματικό ενδιαφέρον για όλους εμάς τους θεατές να δούμε τις κινήσεις στην σκακιέρα.Και μην λησμονεί κανείς την θρυλική νίκη του Δαυίδ κατά του Γολιάθ. Με κάθε σεβασμό και εκτίμηση και χωρίς παρεξήγηση είπα και 'γώ την γνώμη μου.


Δεν το χαρακτηρίζω γνώμη αλλά συνεχίζω...για ρωτήστε άλλους μη ΑΝΕΚόφιλους, όπως με χαρακτηρίζετε εσείς εμμέσως, να σας πούν ότι αυτά που λέω είναι πέρα για πέρα αληθινά και ότι σε αυτό το σημείο δεν υποστηρίζω κάποιον....

----------


## villy

> Λοιπόν λέω .........





> Άλλωστε η Κρήτη είναι ένα νησί, γιατί να έχει 3 ή 4 λιμάνια και δεν αρκούν τα 2; .....


Υπό κανονικές συνθήκες Νίκο (ndimitr93)θα αρκούσαν. Αν γινόταν τίμιο παιγνίδι και μοιραζόταν η λαϊκή πίτα σωστά, ενδεχομένως να αρκούσαν. 
Μιλάς εκ τους ασφαλούς ως Χανιώτης.

Να στο αντιστρέψω λοιπόν και να πω....
Ναι, αρκούν 2 λιμάνια. Παραδώστε το δικό σας στα Χανιά, να ταξιδέψει η Κρήτη μόνο από Ηράκλειο και από ... Ρέθυμνο, που στο φινάλε είναι και πιο κεντρικά -γεωγραφικά!
Με όλο το σεβασμό Νίκο και χωρίς ίχνος χλευασμού σε ρωτώ. Εδώ τι έχεις να πεις αγαπητέ?
Το παροπλίζετε το λιμάνι σας να υπάρχουν όπως λες 2 λιμάνια.... Ηράκλειο και Ρέθυμνο?
Όχι φίλε μου, δεν θα το κλείσετε ποτέ το δικό σας λιμάνι. Και ξέρεις γιατί? Γιατί είναι ... το δικό σας. Και καλά θα κάνετε!
Αφήστε μας λοιπόν όπως έγραψα και προχθές, να παλεύουμε και εμείς για το δικό μας λιμάνι.




Στις 20 του Δεκέμβρη ταξίδεψα από Ηράκλειο για Αθήνα. Η έγκυος γυναίκα μου με τη 19μηνη κορούλα μου στο τζιπ και εγώ από πίσω με τη μοτοσικλέτα μου. 

Έβρεξε λίγο!.... και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα. http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=269
Διαβάστε και θα φρίξετε! 
4 ατυχήματα είδαμε μπροστά μας. Τα αυτοκίνητα έκανα σβούρες λες και ήταν παγοδρόμιο. Κινδυνέψαμε. Την άλλη βδομάδα η γυναίκα μου ξαναφεύγει. Από Χανιά αυτή τη φορά. Και ξέρεις κάτι? Πάντα φοβάμαι για τη γυναίκα μου όταν ταξιδεύει από το τρισάθλιο ΒΟΑΚ (Βόρειος οδικός άξονας Κρήτης - για όσους δε γνωρίζουν) που οι πολιτικοί μας έχουν αφήσει στη τύχη του εδώ και χρόνια.
Η δικιά σου γυναίκα όμως φεύγει από το σπίτι για λιμάνι και ούτε που σε νοιάζει καθόλου. Σε 2 λεπτά είναι στο ντόκο. Όπως διαπιστώνεις λοιπόν δεν είναι μόνο το λιμάνι, είναι και ο ΒΟΑΚ, είναι και το ότι όποτε κλέινουν την Εθνική οδό, μόνο το Ρέθυμνο υποφέρει ενω Χανιά και Ηράκλειο - ούτε ψίλος στο κόρφο τους! Και άλλα πολλά ακόμα.
Αστα φίλε, και είναι και ένα κάρο ακόμα, οικογενειακού, οικονομικού επαγγελματικού και κοινωνικού χαρακτήρα.
Για αυτό σου λέω. Το Ρέθυμνο θέλει ξανά τα καράβια του και να είστε σίγουροι όπως έγραψε ο αγαπητός CretanSea παραπάνω και θα συμφωνήσω σε ότι ακριβώς είπε, ότι θα ξαναποκτήσουμε είτε το θέλουν κάποιοι είτε όχι.
Για εμάς του Ρεθυμνιώτες ο αγώνας συνεχίζεται και μόνο άσπρες μέρες μας περιμένουν διότι χειρότερα από αυτό που είμαστε τώρα αγαπητέ μας Νίκο, δε πάει!  :Wink:

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο Villy γιατί όποιος δεν είναι από το Ρέθυμνο δεν ξέρει ούτε σε τι κίνδυνο μπαίνει ο Ρεθυμνιώτης μέσω Β.Ο.Α.Κ. για να μεταβεί σε γειτονικούς νομούς ούτε ο επιπλέον χρόνος που χάνετε όπως και χρήματα. Βέβαια αυτό που πρέπει να γνωρίζομαι σήμερα και θα πρέπει να ρίχνομαι ευθύνες είναι. Ότι το Δ.Σ. τής τότε Ρέθυμνιακής από την ημέρα που έγιναν οι συμφωνίες ((κάτω από το τραπέζι)) με την Α.Ν.Ε.Κ. γνώριζε ότι παραχωρούσε την εταιρεία σε έναν ιδιώτη και όχι σε μια εταιρεία λαϊκής βάσης  Άρα για μένα φέρνει πολύ μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη το τότε Δ.Σ. της Ρεθυμνιακής παρά του ότι δεν έχει σήμερα καράβι το Ρέθυμνο και θα πρέπει να ευθύνεται για αυτό η Α.Ν.Ε.Κ.

----------


## villy

> Θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο Villy γιατί ......
> .... Άρα για μένα φέρνει πολύ μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη το τότε Δ.Σ. της Ρεθυμνιακής παρά του ότι δεν έχει σήμερα καράβι το Ρέθυμνο και θα πρέπει να ευθύνεται για αυτό η Α.Ν.Ε.Κ.


    Συμφωνώ μαζί σου όσων αφορά το τεράστιο μέρος ευθύνης που αναλογεί στην πρώην Ρεθυμνιακή και βαρύνει τα μέλη της.
Η ΑΝΕΚ έως αυτού του σημείου δεν έχει καμία ευθύνη.
Εμείς φταίμε. Αυτό μάλιστα το τόνισα στο ποστ μου Νο 41 (1η παράγραφο).

Από κει και ύστερα όμως η ΑΝΕΚ φέρει μεγάλη ευθύνη για το όσα διαδραματίζονται υπογείως και παρασκηνιακώς και που έχουν σχέση με την εμμονή των εμπλεκομένων/διαπλεκομένων να αφήσουν το Ρέθυμνο χωρίς ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση με Πειραιά, απλά και μόνο επειδή εξυπηρετεί τα συμφέροντά της που είναι :
*Μείωση των εξόδων (από 3 σε 2 λιμάνια) για το ίδιο ακριβώς έσοδο,* 

τη μεταφορά του  επιβατικού και μεταφορικού όγκου της Κρήτης για Πειραιά.

----------


## cretan_sea

Αγαπητέ φίλε ndimitr93, (Αν μου επιτρέπεις το φίλε γιατί έμεινε αναπάντητο εχθές και χωρίς διάθεση ειρωνίας ή πρόθεση τσακωμού).
Τελικά γνώμες αντίθετες απο την προσωπική μας δε μας αρέσουν ...τι να κάνουμε, η διαφωνία είναι ένα απο τα στοιχεία της δημοκρατίας.

Αν ρωτήσουμε τους μη ΑΝΕΚόφιλους όπως προτείνεις, σίγουρα η απάντηση τους δεν θα είναι ίδια με την δική σου και αυτό όσοι παρακολουθούν ή ζουν καθημερινά τα δρώμενα του Νομού Ρεθύμνου και κατ΄επέκταση του Νησιού το γνωρίζουν καλά.

Η Α.Ν.Ε.Κ έχει *ΠΕΙΡΑΞΕΙ* το Ρέθυμνο και αυτό χωνέψτε το!!!Όσο πιό γρήγορα το κάνετε τόσο πιό γρήγορα θα σταματήσουν οι αντιπαραθέσεις, ή καλύτερα ξεχάστε το Ρέθυμνο.Μήν το θυμάστε κάθε High Season και προσεχώς μέσα από την επιδοτούμενη γραμμή που θα καρπωθεί η Λ.Α.Ν.Ε θυγατρική της Α.Ν.Ε.Κ , την οποία φυσικά δεν απορόφησε δια συγχωνεύσεως όπως την Ρεθυμνιακή, αλλά την αποδυνάμωσε με το πέρας του χρόνου και την κράτησε stand by για τις βρωμοδουλειές (βλέπε άγονη Κυθήρων).Ξεχάστε το Ρέθυμνο, γιατί είναι αρκετά ικανό να βρεί την άκρη μόνο του.Άλλα όπως καταλαβαίνουμε δεν σύμφερει να το ξεχάσουμε συμφέρει περισότερο να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε.

Οσόν αφορά το φίλο Villy (αν μου επιτρέπει και αυτός ), σαν δημοσιογράφος Ρεθύμνου ψάξου λίγο παραπάνω και θυμήσου ποιοί επισκέφτηκαν τον υφυπουργό ναυτιλίας , ποιός εφοπλιστής ήταν παρών στη συνάντηση αυτή και τι εκπροσώπούσε ακριβώς, τι συζητήθηκε και τι έρχεται στο ορίζοντα;;;.Δυστηχώς ο λιθοβολισμός στην Ελλάδα απαγορεύεται.Ο νοών νοήτο. Τα έχουν υπολογίσει όλα εκτός απο το ιδιωτικό outsider....Καλύτερα όσο πιό πολύ υποτιμάς τον αντίπαλο τόσο πιο επικίνδηνος γίνεται. Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη που υποστηρίζω την αλήθεια.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Πέστα Χρυσόστομε Cretan sea :!:

----------


## vageliss23

Για να λέμε πάντως και του στραβού το δίκιο το εγχείρημα είναι κομματάκι πιο δύσκολο τώρα. Το 1997 η Ρεθυμνιακή έβαζε τον Πρέβελη και στα άλλα δύο λιμάνια έπαιζαν τα Κινγκ Μίνος/Καζαντζάκης, καθώς και κανένα ¶πτερα/Λισσός.

Τώρα όμως θα παίζουν ΈΛυρος, Αριάδνη(ίσως), Σουπερφαστ, Παλάτια. Ο Αθηναίος τουρίστας, αλλά ενδεχομένος και ο Μυλοποταμίτης "απόδημος" δε θα είναι εύκολο να προτιμήσει το συμβατικό

----------


## panthiras1

Ξεκινώντας, θα πρέπει να πω ότι το Ρέθυμνο πρέπει και επιβάλλεται να έχει την δική του ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση με τον Πειραιά, αλλά και με άλλα λιμάνια. 
Ας συνοψίσουμε όμως τα πράγματα: (αν κάνω κάπου λάθος διορθώστε με)
* Το Ρέθυμνο δεν είχε ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση.
* Το κενό αυτό καλύπτει μονοπωλιακά η ΡΕΘΥΜΝΙΑΚΗ στην αρχή με ένα πλοίο το "Αρκάδι" και στη συνέχεια με δύο το "Αρκάδι" και το "Πρέβελη".
* Η ΡΕΘΥΜΝΙΑΚΗ κάποια χρονική στιγμή εξαγοράζεται και απορροφάται από την ΑΝΕΚ.
* Η ΑΝΕΚ συνεχίζει για ένα χρονικό διάστημα τα δρομολόγια με τα δύο πλοία και στην συνέχεια πουλά το "Αρκάδι" και συνεχίζει μόνο με το "Πρέβελης".
* Το Καλοκαίρι του 2007 η ΑΝΕΚ αποσύρει προσωρινά το "Πρέβελης" από το Ρέθυμνο.
* Το κενό καλύπτουν η ΛΑΝΕ με ένα συμβατικό πλοίο και η ΝΕΛ με ένα ταχύπλοο. Για κάποιο λόγο όμως και αυτές εγκαταλείπουν την γραμμή.
* Το περασμένο Καλοκαίρι, την γραμμή καλύπτει ένα ταχύπλοο της HSW. Και αυτό όμως εγκαταλείπει την γραμμή.
* Η ΑΝΕΚ άποσύρει οριστικά το "Πρέβελης".
* Πρόσφατα η γραμμή κηρύχθηκε "'άγονη", θα δρομολογηθεί πλοίο που θα επιχορηγηθεί από το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο. 
Και εδώ μπαίνουν δύο ερωτήματα:
1) Την γραμμή προσπάθησαν να καλύψουν 5 ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες. Γιατί όλες εγκατέλειψαν την γραμμή;
2) Ακόμη και σήμερα η γραμμή παραμένει ορφανή, χωρίς να υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον από άλλες ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες, ούτε καν να την μονοπωλήσουν. Αντίθετα, οι ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες προσπαθούν να βάλουν πλοία στα λιμάνια Ηρακλείου και Χανίων με συνθήκες ανταγωνισμού. Γιατί;

----------


## SEA BIRD

ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ ΚΑΤΕΦΘΕΙΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ.ΤΑ PALACE ΣΕ ΠΑΝΕ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ...ΤΟ ΕΛΥΡΟΣ-ΛΑΤΩ  ΧΑΝΙΑ...ΤΟ ΣΥΜΒΑΤΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ.ΕΤΣΙ ΚΙ ΑΛΙΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΑΡΓΑ ΤΩΡΑ...

----------


## heraklion

> * Η ΑΝΕΚ συνεχίζει για ένα χρονικό διάστημα τα δρομολόγια με τα δύο πλοία και στην συνέχεια πουλά το "Αρκάδι" και συνεχίζει μόνο με το "Πρέβελης".


Όταν αποσύρθηκε το ΑΡΚΑΔΙ μπήκε στην θέση του το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ μαζί με το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ. :Very Happy:

----------


## vageliss23

Εγώ φυσικά θα προτιμήσω να ταξιδέψω με "Ρεθυμνιακή", σκεπτόμενος και λίγο συναισθηματικά.

Κάποιος όμως που μένει σε χωριό κάλλιστα μπορεί να σκεφτεί ότι 35 λεπτά οδήγηση το πρωί δεν είναι τίποτα, ενώ το καλοκαίρι τα ημερήσια Παλατιών και Αριάδνης είναι πολύ ελκυστικά

----------


## SEA BIRD

ΟΤΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΟ ΑΡΚΑΔΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΟΥΣΑΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΡΓΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ....ΟΛΟΙ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΡΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΤΑ ΧΑΝΙΑ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ...ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ...ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΣ *ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ* *ΜΕΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΛΟΙΟ....!*

----------


## vageliss23

Μαζί σου κι εγώ, όσο είχαμε τον Πρέβελη δεν πήγα ποτέ από αλλού!

Αλλά γεγονός παραμένει ότι επί Ρεθυμνιακής ο Πρέβελης μπορούσε ξενοδοχειακά να σταθεί άνετα απέναντι στα Κινγκ Μίνως/Καζαντζάκης, ή Απτερα/Λισσός κλπ. Σήμερα όμως ο πήχυς έχει ανέβει πάρα πολύ.

Δε λέω πως δεν πρέπει να έχουμε καράβι στο Ρέθεμνος, αλοίμονο! Απλώς νομίζω πως είναι δυσκολότερο εγχείρημα

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

ΦΙΛΕ Villy το πλοιο αυτο που Θα βαλεται ρεθυμνο προοθιστετο να περνα και απο ΣΙΦΝΟ

----------


## ndimitr93

> ΦΙΛΕ Villy το πλοιο αυτο που Θα βαλεται ρεθυμνο προοθιστετο να περνα και απο ΣΙΦΝΟ


Εδώ δεν έχει μπει ακόμα...θα περνάει και απο Σίφνο...άσε που με την ταχύτητα θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς-Ρέθυμνο σχεδόν 10 ώρες. Αν βάλουν και Σίφνο....

----------


## Thanasis89

Εδώ και μέρες ασχολείστε με την δρομολόγηση και με το δρομολόγιο ενός μέχρι στιγμής ανύπαρκτου πλοίου, από όλες τις προσφερόμενες εταιρείες για την γραμμή του Ρεθύμνου. Δεν έχουμε ούτε μία βάσιμη και σοβαρή πληροφορία στα χέρια μας και στηριζόμαστε απλά σε εικασίες ! Και όχι μόνο αυτό, αντιδικούμε για μαλλί ξένης γούνας λες και είμαστε εχθροί και έχουμε τόσα να χωρίσουμε. Όταν και όποτε έρθει καράβι (και πιστέψτε είμαι ο πρώτος που θέλει να το δει στο Ρέθυμνο - αυτή μου την επιθυμία γνωρίζουν πολλά μέλη) τότε ας ανοίξουμε μια σοβαρότατη και καρποφόρα συζήτηση. Το μόνο που κάνουμε τώρα είναι να κουράζουμε εμάς τους ίδιους και τους αναγνώστες. Λοιπόν ας περιμένουμε απλά τις εξελίξεις. Τα πράγματα κινούνται πολύ γρήγορα και σε λίγο καιρό θα έχουμε τα πρώτα νέα.  

Δεν στοχεύω κανένα. Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## sdiama

Για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε λίγο τα πράγματα, γιατί νομίζω ότι πολύ έχουν μπερδευτεί!!!  :Confused: 

Η Ρεθυμνιακή με τα δύο της καράβια (Αρκάδι - Πρέβελη) εξυπηρετούσε χρόνια το Ρέθυμνο. Η εταιρία δεν είχε βέβαια σημαντικά καθαρά κέρδη (δλδ. κέρδη μετά τη φορολόγηση) και για να είμαστε ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ειλικρινής, τα σχετικά μεγάλα κέρδη που εμφάνιζε (και που λέγονται) ήταν αποτέλεσμα όμορφων "λογιστικών τερτιπιών". Ομως ήταν μία εταιρία βιώσιμη και το κυριότερο... υποστηριζόταν από τους Ρεθυμνιώτες που την αγαπούσαν και δεν έβαζαν ΚΑΝΕΝΑ καράβι πάνω ακόμα και από το απελπιστικά αργό "Αρκάδι μας".

Το ότι η Ρεθυμνιακή απορροφήθηκε με "γλυκό" τρόπο από την ΑΝΕΚ αποκλειστικά υπαίτιοι ήταν οι καρεκλοκένταυροι της εταιρίας και η προσωπική τους ανάγκη για "χρηματοοικονομική ανάδειξη". Σε αυτό που φταίνε οι Ρεθυμνιώτες ήταν ότι δεν τους λιντσάρανε όταν έπρεπε :twisted: αλλά ακόμα και σήμερα τους έχουν "κορώνα στο κεφάλι τους".

Οταν ήρθε η ΑΝΕΚ, μετά από μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, έδιωξε τον Πρέβελη πηγαίνοντάς τον στα Δωδεκάνησα και πούλησε το Αρκάδι.
Αν ήθελε να υποστηρίξει το νομό, η ΑΝΕΚ θα κρατούσε τουλάχιστον το Αρκάδι, γιατί ούτε γέρικο καράβι ήταν και οι καταναλώσεις του ήταν "ποδηλατικές"! Ομως ξέρετε τί καλά ακούγονται στους χρηματιστηριακούς κύκλους τα έσοδα που εμφανίζονται στους ισολογισμούς από την πώληση ενός καραβιού;;;;
Αν ήθελε να υποστηρίξει το νομό, θα άφηνε και τον Πρέβελη. Γιατί να κάνεις αλλαγές σε μια ομάδα που νικάει (έστω και με 1-0 στην παράταση!) εκτός και αν έχεις άλλα "σχέδια" στο μυαλό σου.
Ομως τί να έκανε με τα Κάντια και Ρέθυμνο που πλέον δεν στεκόντουσαν πουθενά... είχαν ακόμα μερικά χρόνια ζωής μπροστά τους και ήταν απλά και μόνο λίγο πιο γρήγορα από το Αρκαδάκι; Τα έβαλε στο Ρέθυμνο, γιατί εκεί "ότι και να βάλεις"...
Εκείνη την περίοδο άρχισε και η μεταφορά του επιβατικού όγκου προς τα Χανιά. Γιατί... το κακό με τα Κάντια και Ρέθυμνο ήταν ότι το ξενοδοχείο τους είχε μείνει στη δεκαετία του '70 που πρωτοήρθαν στην Κρήτη! Σε αυτή τη μεταφορά συνηγόρησε και η ύπαρξη του Blue Star στα Χανιά που πρόσφερε το δέλεαρ του "χλιδάτου" ταξιδιού σε 5,5 ώρες. Οποιος ταξίδευε εκείνη την εποχή με το Blue Star, θα έβλεπε ξεκάθαρα (φαινόταν και από τα νούμερα και τα λεωφορεία του ΚΤΕΛ που περίμεναν κόσμο για να τον πάνε στο Ρέθυμνο) ότι είχε απορροφήσει περισσότερο κόσμο από το Ρέθυμνο, παρά από τα Χανιά!
Σε αυτό δεν είναι άμοιροι των ευθυνών τους και οι Ρεθυμνιώτες, γιατί... όταν βλέπεις ότι πάει να πάρει φωτιά το σπίτι σου δεν πας να δεις τηλεόραση στη σαλονάρα του γείτονα!!! Το μόνο κακό ήταν ότι δεν το έπαιρναν όλοι χαμπάρι (για τη φωτιά εννοώ!) όμως σε αυτό θα επανέλθω παρακάτω.

Ο Πρέβελης ξαναήρθε στο Ρέθυμνο ως μοναδικό πλέον καράβι της γραμμής, μετά το ναυάγιο του Σάμαινα. Εκείνη την εποχή συνέπεσαν τόσο η αλλαγή στην Ελληνική ναυτιλιακή νομοθεσία (λόγω του ναυαγίου) όσο και με τις καταλυτικές ημ/νίες συμμόρφωσης των καραβιών με την ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία. Εκείνη την εποχή έχασαν τη δυνατότητα τα Κάντια και Ρέθυμνο να εκτελούν πλόες Β' κατηγορίας και έφυγαν από το Ρέθυμνο φέρνοντας και πάλι στη γραμμή τον Πρέβελη. (σε αυτό το σημείο δε θυμάμαι πολύ καλά τα γεγονότα που αφορούν τη νομοθεσία και τις ημ/νίες και έχω μια γενική εικόνα. Οποιος θέλει ας με συμπληρώσει).

Φτάσαμε στο καλοκαίρι του 2007. Τότε η ΝΕΛ αποφασίζει να κατεβάσει ταχύπλοο στο Ρέθυμνο, που έτσι ή αλλιώς δυσκολευόταν να τα εντάξει σε ένα άλλο "δρομολόγιο - φιλέτο". Αυτό όμως έγινε μετά από προτροπή της *ένωσης τουριστικών πρακτόρων Ρεθύμνου*. Οι άνθρωποι είχαν βγει παγανιά από το Φλεβάρη του 2007 και παρακάλαγαν τις εταιρίες για ταχύπλοο (εδώ ίσως είναι και το λάθος τους). Βρήκαν συμπαραστάση τη ΝΕΛ που όπως είπα είχε πρόβλημα στη δρομολόγηση των ταχυπλόοων της, τα οποία εκείνη την εποχή άλλαζαν μηχανές μετά από δικαστική (και όχι μόνο) μάχη με την κατασκευάστρια εταιρία των Αίολων, για τα μηχανικά προβλήματα που παρουσίασαν από την αρχή της εκμετάλευσης των συγκεκριμένων καραβιών. Ταυτόχρονα, η ΝΕΛ, που αναδιοργανωνόταν εκείνη την εποχή, κάτω από την αλλαγή του καθεστώτως της με τον Βεντούρη, βρήκε από εκεί που δεν τον περίμενε, μέσω του Ρεθύμνου, πάτημα για τη φιλετάρα του Αιγαίου... την Κρήτη. Εξ'άλλου τί είχε να χάσει;;; Ετσι ή αλλιώς δυσκολευόταν να βρει δρομολόγια για τους Αίολους. Είχε την Κρήτη, που η παρουσία της HSW με τα HS4 ή HS5 τα 2 προηγούμενα χρόνια στα Χανιά είχε δείξει ότι υπήρχαν προοπτικές. Δεν είχε (ως ταχύπλοο) το ρίσκο του χειμώνα, αφού μέχρι το τέλος Οκτώβρη σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία θα έπρεπε να δέσει. Ολα φαίνονταν καλά, αλλά...
Τον Σεπτέμβρη του 2007 το καράβι, έφυγε άρον-άρον από τη γραμμή, με (αν θυμάμαι καλά) 60.000 ευρώ κέρδη (επίσης δε θυμάμαι αν ήταν προ φόρων). Κέρδη στα οποία συνυπολογίζονται και τα έσοδα από από το catering του καραβιού!! Και καλά έκανε... εδώ που τα λέμε... Οταν έχεις αυτά τα κέρδη έχοντας φάει όλη την υψηλή περίοδο και σου μένουν τα ζόρια τί θα κάνεις;;; Οταν έχεις ένα καράβι που στοιχίζει... πόσο;;; 20.000.000 ευρώ;;; και θέλεις ν'αποσβέσεις και να βγάλεις ένα αξιοπρεπες κέρδος σε πόσα;;; σε 30-35 χρόνια;;; τί κέρδος θα πρέπει να έχεις κάθε χρονιά;;; απλά μαθηματικά είναι... 
Στο ότι δεν πήγε καλά ο Αίολος έφταιγαν πολλά. Θα αναφέρω 3 λόγους που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό. Πρώτον ότι ταυτόχρονα στη γραμμή υπήρχε και ο Πρέβελης αρχικά που αντικαταστάθηκε από το Ιεράπετρα της ΛΑΝΕ λίγο αργότερα. Οτι τα εισιτήρια, σύμφωνα με τους Ρεθυμνιώτες ήταν ακριβά. Ομως.... τα μεταξωτά βρακιά θέλουν και επιδέξιους... Γι'αυτό ανέφερα παραπάνω ότι ίσως το λάθος των πρακτόρων του Ρεθύμνου ήταν ότι ζήτησαν ταχύπλοο. Τρίτον ότι το πρωϊνό δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς-Ρέθυμνο (8:30 το πρωί) ήταν άβολο.

Ομως το 2007, αφού έφυγε ο Αίολος, επανήλθε για το φθινόπωρο-χειμώνα ο Πρέβελης. Μέχρι που φτάνουμε τα τέλη του χειμώνα του 2008 οπότε και αποφασίζεται από την ΑΝΕΚ η δρομολόγηση του Πρέβελη στο απογευματινό της Σαντορίνης και η δρομολόγηση από την άνοιξη και μετά του HS4 ή HS5 στο Ρέθυμνο (θεωρώ μετά από προτροπές του Βαρδινογιάννη). Τα HS μπήκαν στη γραμμή καλύπτοντας το νομό 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα αρχικά και καθημερινά από τον Ιούλιο και μετά.
Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι ενήμερος για τις πληρότηρες και τα κέρδη της γραμμής, όμως για να φύγει και πάλι το ταχύπλοο από το Ρέθυμνο το Σεπτέμβρη, σημαίνει ότι απλά δεν έβγαινε. Για αυτό όμως που είμαι σίγουρος, είναι ότι οι Ρεθυμνιώτες δεν άδραξαν της τελευταίας ευκαιρίας που τους δινόταν. Θεωρώντας ότι ο ναύλος ήταν ακριβός (όχι ότι δεν ήταν!!) δεν υποστήριζαν όπως θα έπρεπε το καράβι της γραμμής αλλά προτιμούσαν να ταξιδεύουν μέσω Χανίων που το καλοκαίρι δινόταν "η μάχη της Κρήτης" με τις καραβάρες Champion της ANEK και Αριάδνη της HSW. Δεν ήταν λίγες οι φορές που ενώ υπήρχε καράβι στο Ρέθυμνο, κοβόντουσαν από Ρεθυμνιώτικα πρακτορεία περισσότερα εισιτήρια από Χανιά, παρά από Ρέθυμνο. Και για μαντέψτε τί προτιμούσαν;;; Olympic Champion της ΑΝΕΚ και όχι Αριάδνη της HSW!!! Γι'αυτό παραπάνω ανέφερα για τη φωτιά!!!
Οταν το Σεπτέμβρη έφυγε το ταχύπλοο (που σημειωτέον... ότι ήταν το μοναδικό ταχύπλοο της Κρήτης), οι Ρεθυμνιώτες προτίμησαν να πηγαίνουν σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στον Πειραιά, με ΑΝΕΚ μέσω Χανίων. Εγώ προσωπικά κράτησα "βεντέτα" και δεν ξαναμπήκα σε ΑΝΕΚ, αλλά πάντα προτιμούσα τα "παλάτια" των Μινωϊκών από το Ηράκλειο. Αυτό περίμενα να κάνουν και οι άλλοι Ρεθυμνιώτες ή έστω σ'ένα ισομεγέθες ποσοστό. Δεχόμουν την ταλαιπωρία του 45λεπτου (με ΚΤΕΛ) μεγαλύτερου χρόνου ταξιδιού, αλλά ναύλο στην ΑΝΕΚ δεν ξανάδωσα. Ομως... "αγώνες" δε δίνονται χωρίς απώλειες και ένα 45λεπτο δεν είναι μεγάλη απώλεια!!!

Εδώ που τα λέμε... αν ήμουν η ΑΝΕΚ και έβλεπα ότι αυτοί που έβλαψα με τις επιλογές μου, έρχονται σ'εμένα πάλι το ίδιο θα έκανα. Θα προτιμούσα δλδ. να έχω ένα καράβι που να πηγαίνει με μεγάλες πληρότητες παρά να έχω δύο με μέτριες ή κακές. Γιατί κακά τα ψέμματα... Τις καθημερινές του χειμώνα το Ρέθυμνο, επί εποχής Πρέβελη, με το ζόρι έβαζε 150, max 200 άτομα στο καράβι!

Και φτάνοντας στο τέλος (ουφ), μακάρι να ιδρυθεί εταιρία λαϊκής βάσης που να καταφέρει να φέρει καράβι στο Ρέθυμνο. Ομως με αυτά που ακούω και διαβάζω για φαγωμάρες (*ντροπή*) νιώθω ότι η "καρέκλα της εταιρίας" έχει αρχίσει ήδη να πριονίζεται και μάλλον είναι θέμα χρόνο να πέσει και να σπάσει.

Ελπίζω να ξεκαθάρισα όσο γνώριζα και μπορούσαν το θέμα και ελπίζω κάποιος που να θυμάται περισσότερα ή/και καλύτερα να με διορθώσει/συμπληρώσει.

PS. Στο Ρέθυμνο μένω μόνιμα (τουλάχιστον για 8 μήνες το χρόνο).

----------


## villy

> Αγαπητέ φίλε ndimitr93, (Αν μου επιτρέπεις το φίλε γιατί έμεινε αναπάντητο εχθές και ....





> Οσόν αφορά το φίλο Villy (αν μου επιτρέπει και αυτός ), σαν δημοσιογράφος Ρεθύμνου ψάξου λίγο παραπάνω και θυμήσου ποιοί επισκέφτηκαν τον υφυπουργό ναυτιλίας , ποιός εφοπλιστής ήταν παρών στη συνάντηση αυτή και τι εκπροσώπούσε ακριβώς, τι συζητήθηκε και τι έρχεται στο ορίζοντα;;;.Δυστηχώς ο λιθοβολισμός στην Ελλάδα απαγορεύεται.Ο νοών νοήτο. Τα έχουν υπολογίσει όλα εκτός απο το ιδιωτικό outsider....Καλύτερα όσο πιό πολύ υποτιμάς τον αντίπαλο τόσο πιο επικίνδηνος γίνεται. Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη που υποστηρίζω την αλήθεια.


Aγαπητέ Cretan Sea. Σαν δημοσιογράφος που έχω ασχοληθεί σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό με το θέμα Καράβι-Ρέθυμνο, γνωρίζω ακριβώς τι έγινε στο meeting με τον Π.Καμένο. 
Ο Εφοπλιστής ήταν ο κ. Γ. Βαρδινογιάννης της ΑΝΕΚ. Προσπαθησε να εξυπητερήσει τα συμφέροντά του και περασε μηνύματα στην συνάντηση κατά του Ρεθύμνου. Εκεί πρωτοτέθηκε και το θέμα Ρέθυμνο-Αγονος! 
Χθες πήρα αποκλειστική συνέντευξη του Νομάρχη Ρεθύμνου κου Γιώργη Παπαδάκη. 
Η συνάντηση κράτησε 3,5 ώρες, αριθμό ρεκόρ για συνέντευξη με Νομάρχη! 
Όμως η αντζέντα των ερωτήσεων ήταν μεγάλη και άκρως ενδιαφέρουσα κατα τον Νομάρχη. 
Του έθεσα ευθέως το ερώτημα, τι γύρευε ο κος Βαρδινιγιάννης σε μια συνάντηση θεσμικών εκπροσώπων (αντιπροσωπεία) του Νομού μας με τον Υφυπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας.
Μάλιστα του ανέφερα το γεγονός ότι αν στην συνάντηση ήταν και εκπρόσωποι της ΜΙΝΟΑΝ ή ακόμα και άλλων ναυτ. εταιριών ίσως να μην υπήρχε πρόβλημα λόγω αδέκαστης και απονήρευτης πολυφωνίας.
Αλλά το γεγονός ότι μόνο ΕΝΑΣ επιχειρηματίας έκανε την εμφάνισή του σε μια "κλειστή" συζήτηση θεσμικών έγειρε στο λαό του Ρεθύμνου πολλά ερωτηματικά και ηλεκτρισμένη ατμόσφαιρα, ενώ δεν ήταν λίγοι αυτοί που έκαναν λόγο για δόλο και έκριναν ότι ο Νομάρχης κ. Γ.Παπαδάκης & η Βουλετής κα Ο.Κεφαλογιάννη, εξυπηρετούν συγκεκριμένα επιχειρηματικά συμφέροντα.
Ετσι ακριβώς όπως το διαβάζετε του το έθεσα του κ. Νομάρχη.
Η απάντησή του ήταν ότι... "_Κε Κασιμάτη εμείς ως εκπρόσωποι του Ρεθύμνου δεν γνωρίζαμε για την συμμετοχή του κου Βαρδινογιάννη στην εν λόγω συνάντηση. Βρεθήκαμε προ εκπλήξεως_...". 
Αυτά θα τα διαβάσετε και επισήμως στο άρθρο που σχηματίζω για την συνέντευξη με το Νομάρχη που έγινε με θεματολογία "εφ'όλης της ύλης".
Βέβαια το ζήτημα της Ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης του Ρεθύμνου είχε τη "μερίδα του Λέοντος". Αρκετά τα ενδιαφέροντα που θα αναφερθούν στο άρθρο που θα διαβάσετε (μάλλον αύριο) στο www.agorapress.gr  
Επειδή είσαστε οι πρώτοι που διαβάζετε κάτι που είναι ακόμα αμοντάριστο, παρακαλώ το προσεκτικό σας σχολιασμό για να μην πολιτικοποιηθεί η συζήτηση προ της δημοσίευσης του ρεπορτάζ.










> Ξεκινώντας, θα πρέπει να πω ότι το Ρέθυμνο πρέπει και επιβάλλεται να έχει την δική του ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση με τον Πειραιά, αλλά και με άλλα λιμάνια.
> 
> 
> 
> Ας συνοψίσουμε όμως τα πράγματα: (αν κάνω κάπου λάθος διορθώστε με)
> * Το Ρέθυμνο δεν είχε ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση.
> * Το κενό αυτό καλύπτει μονοπωλιακά η ΡΕΘΥΜΝΙΑΚΗ στην αρχή με ένα πλοίο το "Αρκάδι" και στη συνέχεια με δύο το "Αρκάδι" και το "Πρέβελη".
> * Η ΡΕΘΥΜΝΙΑΚΗ κάποια χρονική στιγμή εξαγοράζεται και απορροφάται από την ΑΝΕΚ.
> * Η ΑΝΕΚ συνεχίζει για ένα χρονικό διάστημα τα δρομολόγια με τα δύο πλοία και στην συνέχεια πουλά το "Αρκάδι" και συνεχίζει μόνο με το "Πρέβελης".
> ...


 




> * Το κενό καλύπτουν η ΛΑΝΕ με ένα συμβατικό πλοίο και η ΝΕΛ με ένα ταχύπλοο. Για κάποιο λόγο όμως και αυτές εγκαταλείπουν την γραμμή? 
> *Διαβάσε το στο ποστ νο 41. Τα λέω.* 
> *Εφαγαν εκβιασμό από τον Όμιλο Βαρδ. για να φύγουν αλλιώς η ΑΝΕΚ θα έμπαινε Μυτιλήνη και θα τους έσπαγε το μονοπώλιο. Τ'άχουμε γράψει και στις εφημερίδες. Είναι πλέον κοινό μυστικό αυτό. Καλά μέχρι εδώ?* 
> * Το περασμένο Καλοκαίρι, την γραμμή καλύπτει ένα ταχύπλοο της HSW. Και αυτό όμως εγκαταλείπει την γραμμή.
> *το High speed ήταν στάχτη στα μάτια των Ρεθυμνιωτών.*
> *Ο Όμιλος έβαλε ένα πλωτό το οποίο είχε κατανάλωση 35 τόνους καύσιμο, ενώ ένα συμβατικό εκτελεί το ίδιο δρομολόγιο με μόνο 12 τόνους!! Το High Speed 4 δε παίρνει φορτηγά! σας λέει κάτι αυτό?*
> *Εβαλαν όμως το συγκεκριμένο μέσο αφενός για να μην ξανακαλομάθουν μεταφορείς & φορτηγά να ταξιδεύουν από Ρέθυμνο και αφετέρου για να το βγάλουν ασύμφορο στη πορεία χρησιμοποιώντας το στοιχείο αργότερα για να μας πουν και καλά ... να η γραμμή δεν αφήνει.*
> *Μα πως να αφήσει κέρδος ένα πλωτό που καταναλώνει 35 τόνους και φθάνει στο Λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 03.30 !!!!!!!!!! Ποιός θέλει να φθάνει στο Πειραιά στη μέση ακριβώς της νύχτας?*
> *Μα ποιόν νομίζουν ότι κοροϊδεύουν? Κάποιους από τα βουνά ίσως. Εμάς σίγουρα όχι!* 
> ...

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω καποια πραγματα.το δημοσιευμα λεει οτι η ανεκ εφερε καραβι για να εξυπηρετησει να δικα της συμφεροντα--τινος δηλ τα συμφεροντα επρεπε να εξυπηρετησει??
> η ανεκ ειναι επιχειρηση.και δουλευει συμφωνα με την λογικη που δουλευει μια επιχειρηση.αμα η καθε επιχειρηση κοιταζε τα συμφεροντα αλλων τοτε την εβαψε.
> το ρεθυμνο εμεινε χωρις καραβι.ποιος φταιει??η ανεκ.? και παλι ομως λεω το ιδιο.δεν την συνεφερε η γραμμη αρα εφυγε.απλο μου ακουγεται.
> και ενα τριτο ζητημα .αναφερεται στο αρθρο οτι εσπασε τα μπλοκα των αγροτων με αυτην την κινηση.προφανως της ζητηθηκε απο τους αυτοκινητιστες.γιατι τοτε τα βαζουμε με την ανεκ και οχι με αυτους?
> δεν υποστηριζω την ανεκ ουτε εχω καποιο συμφερον απο αυτην .απλα αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου.μπορει να ναι και λαθος


 

Βρε παιδιά, κατάντησε ολόκληρη η ιστοσελίδα να αποτελεί βήμα για να λέει ο κ. Κασιμάτης αυτά που θέλει? Έλεος πια!  Αν νομίζει ότι απευθύνεται σε αστοιχείωτους κάνει λάθος. Αν νομίζει ότι κάποιοι δεν διαθέτουν "ιστορική μνήμη" ώστε να ενθυμούνται ακόμα τι ρόλο έπαιξε στα ναυτιλιακά τεκταινόμενα του Ρεθύμνου κάποιος άλλος εκδότης τοπικής εφημερίδας, κάνει λάθος. Αν νομίζει ακόμα ότι μπορεί να τρομοκρατήσει τον κόσμο και να μην εκφράζει αυτά που πιστεύει, μπροστά στον΄κίνδυνο μιας πιθανής "διαπόμπευσής" του από το έντυπο που εκδίδει, κάνει τραγικό λάθος! Σε μια ευνομούμενη πολιτεία τέτοιες πρακτικές δεν περνάνε πλέον... Και, για να τελειώνω με αυτό τον κύριο που ούτε γνωρίζω, αλλά ούτε και έχω την επιθυμία να γνωρίσω, ο καθένας έχει την ιστορία  του και κάποια στιγμή θα καταλάβει ότι δεν μπορεί να διασύρει ονόματα, οικογένειες, ιστοριες, βιογραφικά, επιτεύγματα.... Και ίσως η καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση του είναι η σιωπή των πολλών, νοήμονων που έχουν κάνει και κάποια πράγματα στη ζωή τους και δεν προσπαθούν να ευτελίζουν βουλευτές,  οικογενειάρχες, πλοιάρχους κλπ. 

Δεν θα επανέλθω, συγχωρέστε με, και αν αυτό καποιοι το εκλάβουνως αδυναμία δική μου αυτό να είστε σίγουροι ότι μάλλον θα αποτελέσει τίτλο τιμής για μένα..

Και να σκεφτείτε οτι κατά το ήμισυ είμαι Ρεθεμνιώτης.. Δεν πάει άλλο όμως.............

----------


## villy

Τέτοια λεκτική επίθεση από συνφορουμίτη που αποδεδειγμένα δεν έχει ανανιχθεί ξανά με Κρητικό τόπικ και ξαφνικά "σφήνωσε" σε Κρητική συζητήση μπορώ να πω ότι με τιμά. Αλλωστε οι σχέσεις μου με το Nautilia.gr έχουν να κάνουν μόνο με Κρητικά threads. Συνεπώς η κατηγορία...




> από GREEN ARROW
> κατάντησε ολόκληρη η ιστοσελίδα να αποτελεί βήμα για να λέει ο κ. Κασιμάτης αυτά που θέλει?



... είναι εντελώς άστοχη και ανυπόστατη.



Αποδεικνύει ο κατά τα άλλα συνφορουμίτης μας, ότι οι γραφές μας ως εφημερίδα έχουν "ενοχλήσει" τόσο, που προσλήφθησαν και συνφορουμίτες σε "διατεταγμένη υπηρεσία" από τα "μεγαλοσυμφέροντα".

Νάσαι καλά.
Και μιας και προτρέπει με ανυπόστατες λασπολογίες, τους συνφορουμίτες να θεωρήσουν απαξιωτική την ειδησεογραφία που η Ρ.Α. παραθέτει θα του κάνω τη χάρη να του καταθέσω φωτογραφία που δείχνει την εκ των Forum και μόνο, επισκεψιμότητα του agorapress.gr και μόνο της τελευταίας εβδομάδας.
Οσοι μάλιστα γνωρίζουν από αυτά θα αναγνωρίσουν ότι η συγκεκριμένη πλατφόρμα είναι από τα Google.com/Analytics που δεν επιδέχονται κανένα απολύτως ιντερνετικό "πείραγμα"! :Wink: 




Θα διαπιστώσει λοιπόν ότι 1352 (1087+265=1352) επισκέπτες συνφορουμίτες μας όλοι, από το Nautilia.gr έχουν διαβάσει θέματα του agorapress.gr σε ένα σύνολο αρκετών χιλιάδων επισκεπτών από forum και μόνο, γενικότερα τη τελευταία εβδομάδα 22/01/09 έως σήμερα.

Εάν λοιπόν νομίζει ότι κάποιοι ενοχλούνται να τον πληροφορήσουμε ότι σφάλει. Ας θεωρήσει δε, τη παρακάτω φωτό ως... Τάπα!!








> από GREEN ARROW
> Αν νομίζει ακόμα ότι μπορεί να τρομοκρατήσει τον κόσμο και να μην εκφράζει αυτά που πιστεύει, μπροστά στον΄κίνδυνο μιας πιθανής "διαπόμπευσής" του από το έντυπο που εκδίδει, κάνει τραγικό λάθος!


Από αυτό ομολογουμένως προσπάθησα να βγάλω νόημα αλλά δε τα κατάφερα. Ζήτησα και τη "βοήθεια του Κοινού" αλλά καμία τύχη.

Μήπως ετοιμάζομαι να απολύσω/διαποπεύσω τον ευατό μου και δεν το γνώριζα. 






> από GREEN ARROW
> Και ίσως η καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση του είναι η σιωπή των πολλών, νοήμονων που έχουν κάνει και κάποια πράγματα στη ζωή τους και δεν προσπαθούν να ευτελίζουν βουλευτές, οικογενειάρχες, πλοιάρχους


Προφανώς με αυτό ο ποιητής εδώ θέλει να μας πει ότι οι έγκριτοι δημοσιογράφοι πρέπει να το βουλώνουμε όταν ακούμε θεσμικά ή επιχειρηματικά μεγαλονόματα/τζάκια. Αυτό ούτε στε πιο τρελά του όνειρα!

Μήπως όμως εδώ ο ποιητής έχει ξεχαστεί ... ότι δεν βρισκόμαστε στην επταετία 1967-1974 που προφανώς θα ήθελε να ανήκει και ότι τώρα έχουμε δημοκρατικό 2009!




> από GREEN ARROW
> Αν νομίζει ότι κάποιοι δεν διαθέτουν "ιστορική μνήμη" ώστε να ενθυμούνται ακόμα τι ρόλο έπαιξε στα ναυτιλιακά τεκταινόμενα του Ρεθύμνου κάποιος άλλος εκδότης τοπικής εφημερίδας, κάνει λάθος.



Οσο για τους άλλους εκδότες δημοσιογράφους που αναφέρει προφανώς έχει να κάνει με φαντάσματα του παρελθόντος και καλά κάνει λόγο για Ιστορική μνήμη. 



Στο Ρέθυμνο εκδίδονται σε τακτική βάση 4 εφημερίδες *και μόνο!*

ΡΕΘΕΜΝΙΩΤΙΚΑ ΝΕΑ (εκδότης / ιδιοκτήτης: Γ.Εμμ.Χαλκιαδάκης)

ΡΕΘΕΜΝΟΣ (εκδότης / ιδιοκτήτης : Νικόλαος Καραγιαννάκης)

ΚΡΗΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΘΕΩΡΗΣΗ (εκδότης / ιδιοκτήτης: Ιωάννης Καλαϊτζάκης)
ΡΕΘΕΜΝΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΑΓΟΡΑ (εκδότης / ιδιοκτήτης: Βασίλης Κασιμάτης)

Κανείς εκ των ανωτέρω δεν είναι στο απυρόβλητο αλλά και ουδέποτε η εφημερίδα μας είχε οποιαδήποτε άλλη σχέση, πέραν της φιλικής με κανέναν εκ των ανωτέρω



> από GREEN ARROW
> 
> Και να σκεφτείτε οτι κατά το ήμισυ είμαι Ρεθεμνιώτης..


Ασε λοιπόν εμάς τους κατά το ... ολόκληρο Ρεθυμνιώτες να κοπιάσουν καινα κρίνουν τι είναι καλύτερο για τη πόλη τους.


Και για να το κλείσω. Παραθέτώ ένα από τα πολλά παρόμοιου τύπου ποστ του εν λόγω συνφορουμίτη ο οποίος τελικά δεν διακρίνεται για το ήθος τους και δημιουργεί παρόμοια προβλήματα και σε άλλα threads




> από GREEN ARROW *στο θέμα Μυρτιδιώτισσα*Εισαγγελέας σίγουρα χρειάζεται, δεν είμαι όμως σίγουρος αν θα επισκεφτεί τον πλοίαρχο κ. Γιάννη Κουτσουπάκη και την ΑΝΕΝ / ΑΝΕΚ ή κάποιους από εδώ μέσα που μάλλον γράφουν διάφορα χωρίς να έχουν επίγνωση του γεγονότος ότι τους διαβάζουν πολλοί, αρκετά ώριμοι και μορφωμένοι, και σίγουρα διαφορετικού επιπέδου από το δικό τους. Μην μπει στον κόπο να μου απαντήσει κανένας διότι δεν θα απαντήσω, ξέρω πότε και πού μπορώ να ανοίγω διάλογο.


Μετά από όλα αυτά δε μπορώ παρά να θεωρήσω τον άγνωστο συνφουμίτη Green Arrow - "φαντάρο" συγκεκριμένων κέντρων και ζητώ ευγενικά από τους συντελεστές το forum να λάβουν θέση και μέτρα κατά της ανυπόστατης λασπολογίας και μένους εναντίον μελών του παρόντος forum για να αποφύγουμε στο μέλλον τέτοια "καιρικά" φαινόμενα.

----------


## marioskef

> Προφανώς με αυτό ο ποιητής εδώ θέλει να μας πει ότι οι *έγκριτοι* δημοσιογράφοι πρέπει να το βουλώνουμε όταν ακούμε θεσμικά ή επιχειρηματικά μεγαλονόματα/τζάκια. Αυτό ούτε στε πιο τρελά του όνειρα!


Έγκριτος:

1. διακεκριμένος
2. διαπρεπής
3. εκλεκτός
4. εξαίρετος

Λίγη μετριοπάθεια....

Ας ηρεμήσουμε όμως... Δεν αξίζει να τσακώνεστε

----------


## villy

> Έγκριτος
> 1. διακεκριμένος
> 2. διαπρεπής
> 3. εκλεκτός
> 4. εξαίρετος
> Λίγη μετριοπάθεια....
> Ας ηρεμήσουμε όμως... Δεν αξίζει να τσακώνεστε



marioskef βλέπεις το δένδρο και χάνεις το δάσος. Από όλο το κείμενο κράτησες μόνο το έγκριτος? Με εκπλήσσεις!
Ας λείπουν καλύτερα οι υποδείξεις για το ποιος τσακώνεται.
Εγώ προσωπικά αλλοίμονο να έκανα τη χάρη σε κάποιον να τσακωθώ. 
Σαφώς δεν μου ήταν ευχάριστο να γυρίσω σήμερα σπίτι μου ύστερα από μια πολύ κουραστική και σημαντική ημέρα και να εμπλακώ και αναγκαστώ να γράψω μια απάντηση προς έναν άνθρωπο (greenarrow) που δεν γνωρίζω και που επειδή κρύβεται πίσω από ένα nickname, νόμιζε ότι μπορεί να γράφει ότι θέλει και να εξοστρακίζει αδέσποτες επί παντός επιστητού.
Θα μπορούσα και εγώ να γράψω με ψευδώνυμο εδω μέσα όπως και αλλού.
Δεν το κάνω όμως. 
και πρέπει τέλος πάντων να καταλάβουμε όλοι ότι το πληκτρολόγιο ενός υπολογιστή δεν πρέπει να γίνεται εργαλείο ξεκατινιάσματος σε forumιστικό επίπεδο.
Λίγη σοβαρότητα δε βλάπτει.
Μη χάνεσαι λοιπόν Μάριε και κρατάς από ένα ολόκληρο κείμενο τη λέξη έγκριτος.
Αν δε σου κάνει, πέτα τη και συνέχισε να διαβάζεις παρακάτω.
Ξέρεις πόσες λέξεις δε μου αρέσουν εμένα και πολλών άλλων εδώ μέσα. 
Τι θα έπρεπε δηλαδή. Να αρχίζουμε και να πετάμε μπηχτές ο ένας στον άλλο?
Δεν θα ήταν forum τότε αλλά Ρωμαϊκή αρένα.
Για αυτό ... με όλο το σεβασμό φίλοι μου... εγκράτεια !
Ας κρατήσουμε λοιπόν το επίπεδο σε αυτό το τόπικ (Ρέθυμνο-Γραμμή) και να μην αφήνουμε παρείσακτους να μας χαλάνε τη διάθεση.

Και για να γυρίζουμε στην πραγματική ουσία του θέματος και στην ομαλότητα... Καράβι έρχεται.... πολύ σύντομα!
Το Ρέθυμνο είναι έτοιμο να λάμψει! Και όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε.
Οι υπόλοιποι που χαλιέστε από αυτό το Ρεθμνιώτικο ιδεώδες, δε πειράζει... ξυδάκι!
Με τσι γειές μας

----------


## marioskef

H προτροπή να μην τσακώνεστε δεν πηγαινε προσωπικά σε εσένα...
Απλως υπάρχει μια ένταση σε αυτό το thread....

----------


## dimitris

Που εχει αρχισει και κουραζει... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## villy

> H προτροπή να μην τσακώνεστε δεν πηγαινε προσωπικά σε εσένα...


 Δεκτό!


> Απλως υπάρχει μια ένταση σε αυτό το thread....


Η ένταση Μάριε και σου μιλώ με πολύ φιλικά, είναι δικαιολογημένη.
Εμπλέκονται τα συμφέροντα από ολόκληρες πόλεις, χιλιάδες ανθρώπους, μικρές ή μεγάλες εταιρίες και ολόκληρους επαγγελματικούς κλάδους.
Ηταν αναμενόμενο να δημιουργηθούν εντάσεις.
Από αυτό όμως μέχρι το σημείο να το εκμεταλεύονται κάποιοι παρείσακτοι και να το χρησιμοποιούν για να βγάζουν τα εσώψυχά τους, απέχει.
Εχει ομολογουμένως ενοχλήσει ότι στο Ρέθυμνο ετοιμάζεται μια νέα τάξη πραγμάτων. Τέλος εποχής για το δικομματισμό ή να πω καλύτερα για το διπολικό της Κρητικής ναυτιλίας.
Αλλά μαθαίνεται απο εμάς τους δημοσιογράφους και άλλα μαθαίνουμε εμείς από εσάς. Αυτό τουλάχιστον εγώ το έχω παραδεχτεί και δημόσια... εδώ! 
Ας το χωνέψουν αυτό λοιπόν οι "απέναντι" και πάρα πολύ σύντομα θα είμαι σε θέση να σας ανακοινώσω τα δικά μας ευχάριστα και θάστε πάλι εσείς πρώτοι που θα τα μάθετε!!! :Wink: 
Καληνύχτα

----------


## villy

http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=466

Σήμερα το Πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης θα παρουσιάσει τα αποτελέσματα της μελέτης βάση πολυσύνθετου ερωτηματολογίου, που διεξάγεται εδώ και 3,5 μήνες περι της βιωσιμότητας της Γραμμής Ρεθύμνου Πειραιά.
Αφορά τις μετρήσεις που έγιναν και το απόγευμα στις 18.00 θα ενημερώσουν τους θεσμικούς εκπροσώπους του Νομού (Νομάρχη, Δημάρχους κλπ) και συγκεκριμένη μερίδα του Τύπου.
Οι μετρήσεις προκύπτουν από το Τμήμα Πολιτικών Επιστημών και πιο συγκεκριμένα από το εργαστήρι Υπολογιστών & στατιστικής ανάλυσης του Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης.
Τη παρουσίαση θα κάνει ο καθηγητής κ. Βασίλης Δαφέρμος και η ΡΕΘΕΜΝΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΑΓΟΡΑ & το AGORATV θα είναι εκεί.

Τα αποτελέσματα τα οποία ήδη γνωρίζουμε και είναι πολύ θετικά για το λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου, θα συντελέσουν στην ανάπτυξη των σχεδίων και την υλοποίηση των προσπαθειών που γίνονται για την αποκατάσταση της σύνδεσης του Ρεθύμνου από την Cretan Lines και την υπό ίδρυση Α.Ν.Ε.Ρ.

*Σχόλιο:* 
Τα θετικά αποτελέσματα αυτής της μελέτης σε συνάρτηση με τα αποτελέσματα της μελέτης που εκπονήθηκε από τη Νομαρχία και την οποία αναμένουμε από ότι μας ενημέρωσε ο Νομάρχης Ρεθύμνου κ. Παπαδάκης στα μέσα του τρέχοντος μηνός, θα αποτελέσουν την ανατροπή σε ένα καθεστώς που ήθελε εντέχνως να παρουσιάζει διαρκώς το λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου ως ένα λιμάνι χωρίς ιδιαίτερα οφέλη και τη γραμμή Ρεθύμνου Πειραιά ως μια γραμμή άνευ ουσιώδους σημασία.
Τρανό παράδειγμα των ανωτέρω ήταν και η ένταξης της εν λόγω Γραμμής στις άγονες & επιδοτούμενες γραμμές του ΥΕΝ.
Το Ρέθυμνο και το λιμάνι του βαδίζουν σε "ασφαλή νερά" και πολύ σύντομα οι Ρεθυμνιώτες θα είναι και πάλι περήφανοι τόσο για το λιμάνι τους όσο και για τα βαπόρια τους.

=================================
Με την ευκαιρία θα ήθελα να αναφερθώ στο "κλείδωμα" του τόπικ της γραμμής Ρεθύμνου Πειραιά στο nautilia.gr.
Θεωρώ ότι το τόπικ πρέπει να ανοίξει διότι η ενημέρωση των συνφορουμιτών πρέπει να γίνεται από το κανονικό "Βήμα" και όχι από παρεμφερή άλλα τόπικ όπως το συγκεκριμένο στο οποίο γράφω.
Επειδή λίαν συντόμως θα έχουμε μεγάλες ανατροπές στο Κρητικό ναυτιλιακό τοπίο που αφορά ιδιαίτερα το λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου, καλό θα είναι το nautilia.gr και τα μέλη του να ενημερώνονται από το κανονικό "Βήμα" που δεν είναι άλλο από το τόπικ (θεματική ενότητα) Γραμμή Ρέθυμνο-Πειραιάς.
Αν πάλι οι συντονιστές κρίνουν ότι το Ρέθυμνο δεν πρέπει να παρουσιάζει τα νέα του από τις δημόσιες συζητήσεις του nautilia.gr καλό θα είναι να το γνωρίζουμε και εμείς εδώ κάτω (Ρέθυμνο) για να ξέρουμε που βαδίζουμε.
Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Συμφωνώ με το φύλλο Villy για"κλείδωμα" του τόπικ της γραμμής Ρέθυμνου Πειραιά στο nautilia.gr. Προσωπικά εγώ το θεωρώ σαν ένα ακόμα αποκλεισμό του λιμανιού μας (έστω και μέσα από ένα Forum) του οποίου οι βαθύτεροι λόγοι είναι η παρεμπόδιση δημιουργία εταιρείας, ενός επιπλέον μαγαζιού.

----------


## Apostolos

Ειναι λογικό... Οι μεγάλες εταιρίες έχουν επενδύσει τεράστια ποσα σε ναυπηγήσεις ή μετασκευες δεν θα αφήσουν ένα μικρομάγαζο να τους χαλάσει την δουλεια...
Ειναι η νέα τάξη πραγματων αν και απο την αρχαιότητα το μεγάλο ψάρι τρώει το μικρό...

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Αγαπητέ Απόστολε,
Μιλάς έκτων έσω γνωρίζοντας κάτι παραπάνω από όλους εμάς? Γιατί διαβάζοντας το μου δημιουργείται ταυτόχρονα ένα ερώτημα αλλά και ένα συμπέρασμα. Το ερώτημα είναι πια είναι η μεγάλη ¨εταιρεία¨ και πιο χαρακτηρίζεις μικρομάγαζο. Αλλά το συμπέρασμα είναι αυτό που έχει τη μεγαλύτερη σημασία. Και το συμπέρασμα λέει ότι μάλλον η ¨μεγάλη εταιρεία¨ δια μέσω του ¨μικρομάγαζου¨ της κλείδωσε το τοπικ της γραμμής Ρέθυμνου Πειραιά με ότι συνεπάγεται.

----------


## tavlas

Κάποια στιγμή διάβασα κάτι παρα πολύ εύστοχο στο forum,(νομίζω το είχε γράψει ο Κος ΚΑΣΙΜΑΤΗΣ), ότι δεν χρειάζονται δαπανηρές-χρονοβόρες-επιστημονικές οικονομικοτεχνικές μελέτες για την βιωσημότητα της γραμμής  και πολύ πρακτικά μας προέτρεπε να στηθούμε τα ξημερώματα η το βράδυ σε κομβικά σημεία εισόδου η εξόδου της πόλης για να δούμε με τα μάτια μας τους εκατοντάδες ταλαίπωρους ρεθεμνιώτες με τα αυτοκίνητά τους η με το ΚΤΕΛ,καθώς επίσης δεκάδες επαγγελματίες αυτοκινητιστές. Ας είναι όμως μετά απο τρισήμισυ μήνες διάβασα σήμερα ότι ολοκληρώθηκε και αυτή η μελέτη . Προσωπικά δεν έχω καμιά αγωνία για το συμπέρασμα της μελέτης ,εύχομαι όμως να μην έχει γίνει κανένα λάθος έτσι ώστε να πισθούν και οι πλέον δύσπιστοι, χωρίς βεβαίως να θέλω να υποτιμήσω οποιαδήποτε επιστημονική έρευνα - μέτρηση αγοράς. Τα πιο πάνω γράφονται απο κάποιον που την περίοδο του Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ΑΡΚΑΔΙ παρέδιδε με την υπογραφή του στην ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΣΤΑΤΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ την ημερήσια κίνηση επιβατών, Φ/Γ, Ι.Χ. και ΔΙΚ/ΛΩΝ. ,ασχολούμε - απασχολούμε στην ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ απο το 1975 μέχρι και σήμερα. Επίσης θέλω να συγχαρώ τον Κο ΚΑΣΙΜΑΤΗ για τις απόψεις και θέσεις του ,για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα ,να τον ευχαριστήσω δε για την αποκλειστική πολλές φορές, άμμεση και έγκυρη ενημέρωσή μας.   ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΠΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΙΤΑΣ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΑΜΕΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ!!!!!!

----------


## cretan_sea

Αγαπητέ φίλε TAVLA, εξώ βρέχει και εσύ βγήκες με το αντιηλιακό (συγνώμη και χωρίς σκοπό και πρόθεση παραξήγησης).Ο Τ.Γιάννης έκανε μια πολύ εύστοχη τοποθέτηση η οποία μέχρι στιγμής παραμένει αναπάντητη και εκεί πρέπει να επικεντρωθούμε και όχι στις κοπές πίτας και στις κολακείες.......Ξυπνήστε όσο ακόμα ειναι νωρίς..........

----------


## Thanasis89

> Ειναι λογικό... Οι μεγάλες εταιρίες έχουν επενδύσει τεράστια ποσα σε ναυπηγήσεις ή μετασκευες δεν θα αφήσουν ένα μικρομάγαζο να τους χαλάσει την δουλεια...





> Ειναι η νέα τάξη πραγματων αν και απο την αρχαιότητα το μεγάλο ψάρι τρώει το μικρό...



Απόστολε δεν θέλω να τσακωθώ μαζί σου ! Γνωριζόμαστε προσωπικά και σε εκτιμώ ! Η αλλαγή στην ιστορία (στην οποιαδήποτε ιστορία) έρχεται με κάποιους τρελούς. Άλλες φορές ήταν προς το καλό άλλοτε προς το κακό. Με την συντήρηση δεν καταφέρνεις τίποτα λιγότερο από το να ακολουθείς ένα φαύλο κύκλο. Εξάλλου πίστεψε με όσο περισσότερες εταιρείες τόσο το καλύτερο ! Και αυτό αφορά και συμφέρει εσάς κυρίως τους ναυτικούς, εγώ προσωπικά τι είχα, τι έχασα...  :Smile:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θα παρακαλέσω η συζήτηση να μείνει σε υψηλό επίπεδο όπως οι υπόλοιπες συζητήσεις του φόρουμ και εντός θέματος.
Να θυμήσω κάποιους από τους κανόνες  του φόρουμ τοπυς οποίους αποδεχτήκαμε όλοι ότα γραφτήκαμε.



> *Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.*
> 
> Οι ακόλουθοι Κανόνες Λειτουργίας θεσπίστηκαν ώστε να διασφαλίσουν την ομαλή διεξαγωγή των συζητήσεων στο forum του Nautilia.gr - Forum / Your Way To Sea. Η εγγραφή και η συμμετοχή σας στο forum του Nautilia.gr - Forum / Your Way To Sea σημαίνει την πλήρη αποδοχή των Κανόνων λειτουργίας. 
> (...)
> Οι συμμετέχοντες συμφωνούν να μην τοποθετούν δυσφημιστικό, προσβλητικό ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο υλικό που μπορεί να παραβιάζει τους νόμους του Ελληνικού κράτους. 
> (...)
> Απαγορεύεται αυστηρά και τυχόν παραβίαση του κανόνα αυτού θα συνεπάγεται το κλείδωμα ή/και τη διαγραφή του συγκεκριμένου θέματος και ενδεχομένως την απαγόρευση πρόσβασης στο forum για τον συγκεκριμένο χρήστη (ban) :
> H υποβολή μηνύματων ή θεμάτων που σαν στόχο έχουν να δημιουργήσουν έριδες, αντιδικίες, καυγάδες ή άσχημο κλίμα στην ζωή του forum (Trolling)Απαγορεύετε να βρίζουμε ή να χρησιμοποιούμε λέξεις και φράσεις που προσβάλουν τα άλλα μέλη.(...)Συμφωνείτε ότι ο administrator και οι moderators έχουν το δικαίωμα να αφαιρέσουν, μεταφέρουν ή και να «κλειδώσουν» σχόλια σε κάθε περιοχή του site, που, κατά την κρίση τους, δεν συμφωνούν με τους παραπάνω όρους. Επομένως, εναπόκειται στα μέλη να είναι προσεκτικά στις εκφράσεις εκείνες που μπορεί να προσβάλουν την προσωπικότητα των συμμετεχόντων στις συζητήσεις, στις διάφορες κατηγορίες του forum.
> Οι moderators διατηρούν σε κάθε περίπτωση το δικαίωμα να διορθώνουν τις προσβλητικές λέξεις, να διαγράφουν εξ' ολοκλήρου το προσβλητικό ή ανάρμοστο μήνυμα ή να κλειδώνουν μέχρι νεωτέρας το θέμα (topic) στο forum.
> ...


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθειά σας.

----------


## villy

Θα προσπαθήσω να φανώ όσο το δυνατόν ενωτικός.
1)Καταρχήν θα ήθελα να πω στον αγαπητό admin Παναγιώτη ότι ...



> από Παναγιώτης





> Θα παρακαλέσω η συζήτηση να μείνει σε υψηλό επίπεδο όπως οι υπόλοιπες συζητήσεις του φόρουμ και εντός θέματος.
> Να θυμήσω κάποιους από τους κανόνες του φόρουμ τοπυς οποίους αποδεχτήκαμε όλοι ότα γραφτήκαμε.



... εγώ προσωπικά δεν διακρίνω κάπου ότι το επίπεδο της συζήτησης έχει καθ' οιοδήποτε τρόπο κάπου χαμηλώσει, συνεπώς παραλληλισμοί για το που είναι υψηλό και που όχι νομίζω ότι είναι ελαφρώς άσκοποι. Μήπως θα πρέπει να το εκλάβουμε το ως άνω μήνυμα ως προπομπό ενός νέου κλειδώματος -Ρεθυμνιώτικου και πάλι τόπικ.
Εγώ κύριοι απλά διακρίνω ανθρώπους με νοημοσύνη αλλά και με διαφορετικότητα μεταξύ τους, να συζητούν και δεν είναι απαραίτητο να συμφωνούν κιόλας. Επομένως δε μπορούμε να λέμε ότι επειδή διαφώνησαν 3/4 μέλη - ντε και καλά έπεσε το επίπεδο του συγκεκριμένου thread (τόπικ).
2)Να απαντήσω στον Αpostolos ότι η τοποθέτησή του ήταν πέρα για πέρα κατατοπιστική όσων αφορά το τι προσωπικά ο ίδιος πρεσβεύει και το που ανήκει.
Δεν είναι κακό αγαπητέ μου Apostolos να ανήκεις στην "...Μάνα ΑΝΕΚ" και να το δηλώνεις κατά τοιούτον τρόπον! Εγώ προσωπικά σε συγχαίρω για το θάρρος της γνώμης σου. Αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου στην άποψή σου περί μαγαζιών.
Του μεγαλομάγαζου που ονόμασες και αναφέρεσαι βέβαια στην ΑΝΕΚ να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα τις περάσει. Και βέβαια ο λόγος στο να μείνει σε "ορφάνια" το λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου. 
Από την άλλη δε μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο μου αρέσει να ακούω ότι οι άνθρωποι της ΑΝΕΚ υποτιμούν τόσο τα άλλα "μικρομάγαζα" όπως τα χαρακτήρισες.
Και βέβαια παλαιότεροι και σοφοί άνθρωποι θα σε ενημερώσουν αν ενδιαφερθείς να τους ρωτήσεις, για το τι έπαθαν αυτοί που στην Ιστορία υποτίμησαν τον αντίπαλό τους.
Γολιάθ (Δαυίδ), Ναπολέων, Χίτλερ, Παναθηναϊκός πριν 13 χρόνια (έτσι για να κάνω και το χιούμορ μου...!!!  κλπ κλπ.
3)Να ευχαριστήσω τους υπολοίπους συνφορουμίτες για τα καλά τους λόγια.

*Επί τω πρακτέο.*
Σήμερα παραβρέθηκα στην Συνέντευξη Τύπου που δόθηκε στο Πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης σχετικά με τα αποτελέσματα της μεγάλης έρευνας που έγινε και έχω στα χέρια μου και αποκλειστικές ειδήσεις.
Επίσης συναντήθηκα και με τους εκπροσώπους της Πανεπιστημιακής κοινότητας και πιο συγκεκριμένα της ομάδας που ανέλαβε τη μελέτη που εκπονήθηκε από τη Νομαρχία για τη βιωσιμότητα της γραμμής Ρεθύμνου - Πειραιά.
Συνεπώς έχω στα χέρια μου τα πορίσματα 2 μελετών που καταρρίπτουν παμψηφεί κάθε προηγούμενο και κάθε προσπάθεια υποβάθμισης του Νομού Ρεθύμνης γενικότερα από επιχειρηματικά και όχι μόνο συμφέροντα.
Τα αποτελέσματα θα σας γνωστοποιηθούν μόλις καταφέρω και βρω το χρόνο να συντάξω το σχετικό άρθρο διότι αφενός το θέμα το χειρίζομαι προσωπικά εγώ και επομένως δε μπορεί να το γράψει άλλος συνάδελφος δημοσιογράφος, αφετέρου λόγου του μεγάλου όγκου πληροφοριών που παρατίθενται και στις δύο μελέτες.

*Σχολιασμός*
Αυτό όμως που μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση φίλοι μου σήμερα είναι ότι ενώ όλοι γνωρίζανε ότι το πρωί ξαναζεστάθηκε το συγκεκριμένο thread με την είδηση που έβγαλα στον «αέρα» για τη περιβόητη μελέτη, εντούτοις όμως κανείς εκ των φίλων της ΑΝΕΚ δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε πραγματικά να μάθει τι πραγματικά έγινε αλλά κοντολογίς έτρεξαν ορισμένοι να χλευάσουν ολόκληρες πόλεις και συλλογικές προσπάθειες κατατάσσοντας τεράστιες κοινωνικές ομάδες σε μικρομάγαζα!
*Το οξύμωρο μάλιστα είναι ότι αυτό έγινε από συντονιστές του* *forum.*
Αν δε,  το συγχύσω με το γεγονός ότι προ μιας εβδομάδας ζήτησα από έναν εκ των adminτηλεφωνικά να γίνει άμεση άρση  στο κλείδωμα (φίμωμα) του τόπικ Γραμμή Ρέθυμνο-Πειραιάς θεωρώντας αντιδεοντολογικό το συμβάν και δεν έγινε απολύτως τίποτα, τότε τα πράγμα πάει αλλού.
Σήμερα επίσης έγραψα το ίδιο αίτημα (περί κλειδώματος), το οποίο στήριξαν και άλλοι συνφρουμίτες αλλά και πάλι τηρήθηκε σιγή ιχθύος!
Όσο λοιπόν κι αν προσπαθήσω να φανώ ενωτικός όπως είπα και παραπάνω κάποια πράγματα κάνουν … μπαμ!
Να υποθέσουμε λοιπόν έχει δοθεί γραμμή ότι το Ρέθυμνο πρέπει πάση  θυσία να φιμωθεί.
Θα το εκτιμούσα λοιπόν αν σε αυτά μπορέσει να δώσει απάντηση κάποιος εκ των συντονιστών του forumειδάλλως να αφήσουμε τις υπεκφυγές και να πούμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους.
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι οι μεγάλες εταιρίες σε χρησιμοποιούν για όσο σε έχουν ανάγκη και μετά … σκοταδισμός!

----------


## sylver23

> Με την ευκαιρία θα ήθελα να αναφερθώ στο "κλείδωμα" του τόπικ της γραμμής Ρεθύμνου Πειραιά στο nautilia.gr.
> Θεωρώ ότι το τόπικ πρέπει να ανοίξει διότι η ενημέρωση των συνφορουμιτών πρέπει να γίνεται από το κανονικό "Βήμα" και όχι από παρεμφερή άλλα τόπικ όπως το συγκεκριμένο στο οποίο γράφω.
> Επειδή λίαν συντόμως θα έχουμε μεγάλες ανατροπές στο Κρητικό ναυτιλιακό τοπίο που αφορά ιδιαίτερα το λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου, καλό θα είναι το nautilia.gr και τα μέλη του να ενημερώνονται από το κανονικό "Βήμα" που δεν είναι άλλο από το τόπικ (θεματική ενότητα) Γραμμή Ρέθυμνο-Πειραιάς.
> Αν πάλι οι συντονιστές κρίνουν ότι το Ρέθυμνο δεν πρέπει να παρουσιάζει τα νέα του από τις δημόσιες συζητήσεις του nautilia.gr καλό θα είναι να το γνωρίζουμε και εμείς εδώ κάτω (Ρέθυμνο) για να ξέρουμε που βαδίζουμε.
> Σας ευχαριστώ


η αληθεια κυριε κασιματη εινα οτι το θεμα -γραμμη πειραια -ρεθυμνου- ειχε ξεφυγει λιγο και πιο πολυ προσωπικες επιθεσης μεταξυ καποιων μελων ειχε και λιγοτερο ενημερωση.φυσικα αναφερομαι στα πιο προσφατα ποστ.φυσικα και θελουμε ενημερωση και φυσικα θα ξανα ανοιξει καθως απο οτι καταλαβα κλειδωθηκε για να ηρεμησουν τα πνευματα




> Συμφωνώ με το φύλλο Villy για"κλείδωμα" του τόπικ της γραμμής Ρέθυμνου Πειραιά στο nautilia.gr. Προσωπικά εγώ το θεωρώ σαν ένα ακόμα αποκλεισμό του λιμανιού μας (έστω και μέσα από ένα Forum) του οποίου οι βαθύτεροι λόγοι είναι η παρεμπόδιση δημιουργία εταιρείας, ενός επιπλέον μαγαζιού.


το ναυτιλια ειναι ενα φορουμ το οποιο δημιουργηθηκε απο ανθρωπους με αγαπη για την θαλασσα και τα καραβια και οχι απο ανθρωπους που κοιτανε να τα κανουν πλακακια με καποια εταιρια για προσωπικο κερδος.
καλυτερα αμα δεν γνωριζουμε προσωπικα τους υπευθυνους του φορουμ να μην λεμε πραγματα που δεν ευσταθουν

----------


## villy

> η αληθεια κυριε κασιματη εινα ......





> και φυσικα θα ξανα ανοιξει καθως απο οτι καταλαβα κλειδωθηκε για να ηρεμησουν τα πνευματα. 
> Το ναυτιλια ειναι ενα φορουμ το οποιο δημιουργηθηκε απο ανθρωπους με αγαπη για την θαλασσα και τα καραβια και οχι απο ανθρωπους που κοιτανε να τα κανουν πλακακια με καποια εταιρια για προσωπικο κερδος. 
> 
> καλυτερα αμα δεν γνωριζουμε προσωπικα τους υπευθυνους του φορουμ να μην λεμε πραγματα που δεν ευσταθουν


 
Αγαπητέ συνφορουμίτη από τη λατρεμένη Χίο (τόπο καταγωγής της μητέρας μου), πράξεις. Πράξεις και όχι λόγια.
Με τα λόγια χτίζουμε ανώγεια και κατώγεια!
Με αυτό θέλω να πω αγαπητέ μου φίλε ότι δεν χρειάζεται να γνωρίσω κάτι παραπάνω από αυτό που βλέπω.
Και αυτό που βλέπω είναι μια εμφανής προσπάθεια κατά του Ρεθύμνου.
Τι πάει να πει ε,... ξέφυγε και λίγο το πράγμα στο τόπικ Ρέθυμνο-Πειραιάς? Διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι είμαστε όλοι και έχουμε τις απόψεις μας. Για την ελευθερία της βούλησης και της σκέψης έχει χυθεί αίμα αγαπητέ μου και εγώ προσωπικά αρνούμαι να δώσω τη συγκατάθεσή μου σε τέτοιες πρακτικές.
Ναι φίλε μου, είμαι αρκετά γνωστός στο χώρο μου, εκτός από την ακεραιότητά μου και για τη γλαφυρότητα μου, στοιχείο που με κάνει να λέω τα πράγματα με τ'όνομά τους.
Δεν θα στο κρύψω λοιπόν ότι μετά τα τελευταία που έγιναν εδώ μέσα εις βάρος του Ρεθύμνου θεωρώ το nautulia.gr ότι μεροληπτεί υπέρ των συμφερόντων της ΑΝΕΚ.
Αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση δεν υποβαθμίζει το έργο που γίνεται εδώ μέσα γενικότερα. Θα το ξαναπώ άλλη μια φορά και θα θυμάστε όλοι ότι είναι το μοναδικό Μ.Μ.Ε. που παραδέχτηκε δημόσια ότι ενημερώνεται από το nautilia.gr είναι ο Εκδοτικός Όμιλος της ΡΕΘΕΜΝΙΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΑΓΟΡΑΣ.
Αυτό όμως δεν δίνει το δικαίωμα σε κανέναν να θέτει ευατό &#171;βασιλικότερο του Βασιλέως&#187; και να ενεργεί κατά το δοκούν για όσα έχουν να κάνουν με άριστες κοινωνικές ομάδες.
Και το να ανήκει ιδεολογικά ή όπως αλλιώς το forum στην ΑΝΕΚ αυτό και πάλι εμένα δε με χαλάει. Τα παιδιά έχουν δικαίωμα να πιστεύουν σε όποιον θεό θέλουν. Αυτό όμως δεν θα πρέπει να αποτελεί πρόβλημα στις μεταξύ μας σχέσεις διότι τότε θα χάσουμε το πραγματικό νόημα της ύπαρξης αυτού του forum.
*Άνθρωποι της ναυτιλίας… για την αγάπη τους για την ναυτιλία!*
Στο φινάλε νομίζω η υπογραφή μου με τα κόκκινα γράμματα πρέπει να λέει πολλά. 
Εν κατακλείδι, θεωρώ ότι οι συντονιστές του forum έσφαλαν με το &#171;κλείδωμα&#187;. Δεν τους &#171;χρεώνω&#187;, δικαίωμα στο λάθος έχουμε όλοι άλλωστε και &#171;ο αναμάρτητος πρώτος τον λίθον βαλέτω&#187;!
Περιμένω όμως την διορθωτική ρότα για να μην εξωκοίλουμε φίλε μου.

----------


## villy

Και μια από τις πρώτες καρτέλες από τις περίπου 45 που εδόθησαν στην εφημερίδα μας σχετικά με την μελέτη

----------


## villy

Kαι άλλη μια που σχετίζεται με την προτίμηση των Ρεθυμνιωτών για τις εταιρίες.
Εδώ βέβαια η αναφορά τσούζει κυρίαρχα την ΑΝΕΚ.


Eδώ λοιπόν παρατηρούμε ότι σχεδόν ένας στους τρεις Ρεθυμνιώτες δεν θα πηγαινε με την ΑΝΕΚ ή την ΜΙΝΟΑΝ όσο φθηνότερο κι αν ήταν το εισιτήριο.
Η δε συντριπτική πλειοψηφία θα πηγαινε με αλλη εταιρία μόνο άν είχε 50 % φθηνότερο εισιτήριο πράγμα βέβαια εντελώς απίθανο!!!
Ισως αύριο εδώ ανεβάσουμε τελικά το άρθρο με πλήρη παρουσίαση των καρτέλων και του πορίσματος της μελέτης και ως κερασάκι ίσως να αποφασισθεί να δοθεί στη δημοσιότητα και μια εικόνα από το αποτέλεσμα της άλλης μελέτης που εκπόνησε η Νομαρχία για τη βιωσιμότητα της σύνδεσης και του λιμανιού.

----------


## villy

http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=583

----------


## villy

Αύριο καταφθάνει ο Κορνάρος στο Ρέθυμνο. Βάσει εκτενούς ρεπορτάζ με θεσμικούς και όχι μόνο του Ρεθύμνου, ο ερχομός του έχει ήδη προκαλέσει τις αντιδράσεις του συνόλου των εκπροσώπων της πολιτικής ηγεσίας και της Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης του Νομού.

1)Δήμαρχος Ρεθύμνου - Μαρινάκης: _"...Αστειότητες το όλο θέμα του συγκεκριμένου δρομολογίου_"

2)Πρώην Νομάρχης & νύν πρόεδρος Δημοτικού Συμβουλίου και Λιμενικού Ταμείου - Λίτινας: _«....πλοιάριο που θα περνάει από τα σαράντα κύματα_», http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=605

3)Νομάρχης Ρεθύμνου - Παπαδάκης: "...στην υποβάθμιση που θα υποστεί το λιμάνι μας από την σύνδεσή του με άλλα λιμάνια άγονης γραμμής", (το θέμα στο AgoraTv www.agorapress.gr/tv: Δηλώσεις του Νομάρχη Ρεθύμνου για το δρομολόγιο της ΛΑΝΕ & την άγονη γραμμή)

4)Πολιτευτής της Ν.Δ. - Κωστής Σχοινάς : "..._Σκανδαλώδη ρύθμιση με σκοπό την εξυπηρέτηση συγκεκριμένων επιχειρηματικών κέντρων για την απορρόφηση της γενναίας κρατικής επιδότησης_", 
(το θέμα στο AgoraTv www.agorapress.gr/tv: O Κωστής Σχοινάς προσκεκλημένος στο studio του AgoraTV)

Αύριο το πρωί το AgoraTv θα βρίσκεται στο κατάπλου του πλοίου στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου για να καταγράψει τις αντιδράσεις.

Εκ της Συντακτικής Ομάδας

----------


## Vortigern

Δν φταει κανεις φταει το υπουργειο που σας εβαλε και πλοιο!!!
Τι να πουν αλλα νησια που περνας απο 80 κυμματα για να πας στον προορισμο σου....

Τοσο καιρο φωναζατε για καραβι,ε να το καραβι αυριο θα ειναι στο λιμανι σας γιατι τοσο αρνητηκα σχολια?

----------


## speedrunner

> Δν φταει κανεις φταει το υπουργειο που σας εβαλε και πλοιο!!!
> Τι να πουν αλλα νησια που περνας απο 80 κυμματα για να πας στον προορισμο σου....
> 
> Τοσο καιρο φωναζατε για καραβι,ε να το καραβι αυριο θα ειναι στο λιμανι σας γιατι τοσο αρνητηκα σχολια?



Ε μα και εγώ την ίδια γνώμη έχω.:-x

----------


## Naias II

Σωστά τα λέτε, αλλά από ότι κατάλαβα θυμούνται τις δόξες τους. Τώρα βλέπουν τα παλάτια που μπαίνουν στο Ηράκλειο και στα Χανιά ενώ αυτοί....τα ίδια μου εξομολογήθηκαν γνωστοί μου στο Ρέθυμνο

----------


## captain 83

Bαπόρι της ΑΝΕΚ είναι ο ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ δε θα το υποδεχτούν με ροδοπέταλα.....Μας χαρίζανε τον γάιδαρο και τον κοιτούσαμε στα δόντια.

----------


## thanos75

> Bαπόρι της ΑΝΕΚ είναι ο ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ δε θα το υποδεχτούν με ροδοπέταλα.....Μας χαρίζανε τον γάιδαρο και τον κοιτούσαμε στα δόντια.


 Κρητικός τοπικισμός σε όλο του το μεγαλείο

----------


## kostastzo

οπωσδηποτε,κατα την γνωμη μου,δεν ειναι η καλλιτερη εξυπηρετηση,η δρομολογηση αυτου του πλοιου για το ρεθυμνο,αλλα ομως και θα παει κοσμος που θελει να επισκευθει το ωραιο ρεθυμνο,που ειναι  ενα πολυ ομορφος και απιθανος τοπος διακοπων,συνδιαζοντας  το ιονιο με την κρητη,αλλα  και τον κοσμο που θελει να δει την ομορφια των νησιων του νοτιου ιονιου.βεβαια ενα πλοιο που να συνδεει το ρεθυμνο με τον πειραια απο αποψη εξυπηρετης επαγγελματικου[εμπορικου ενδιαφεροντος]δεν ειναι το πλοιο αυτο.Ας το δουνε οι ρεθυμνιωτες διαφορετικα.......

----------


## villy

Φίλοι μου μην βιάζεστε να βγάλετε συμπεράσματα.
Ούτε γάιδαρο μας χαρίσανε, ούτε για Κρητικό τοπικισμό γίνεται λόγος, ούτε και καμιά έχθρα έχουμε με κανένα.
Καλό είναι να ενημερωθείτε από προγενέστερα ποστ στο τόπικ "Γραμμή Ρέθυμνο-Πειραιάς".
Εκεί θα δείτε ότι η όλη ιστορία είναι ένα καλά οργανωμένο σχέδιο της ΑΝΕΚ εις βάρος του Ρεθύμνου και προς όφελός της.
Πρώτα φρόντισε έντεχνα, να απομονώσει το Ρέθυμνο ακτοπλοϊκά και έπειτα σιγά σιγά και με μεθοδευμένες κινήσεις κατάφερε να εντάξει ένα κατά τα άλλα, υγιέστατο λιμάνι ενός νομού με εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες κόσμο, σε δρομολόγιο άγονης γραμμής. Απίστευτο και όμως αληθινό.
Όλα αγαπητοί μου είναι ένα άριστα εκτελεσμένο σχέδιο για την απορρόφηση κρατικών κονδυλίων σε συνδυασμό με επιχειρηματικές ιδιοτέλειες.
Σε αυτά όλα όμως μπλέχτηκε άδικα ένας νομός που εδώ και πολύ καιρό έχει πέσει θύμα του καρτέλ.
Ναι φίλοι μου, δεν είμαστε ούτε Σίφνος ούτε Φολέγανδρος με 1000 και 2000 κατοίκους.
Εν κατακλείδι, το γεγονός ότι το Ρέθυμνο ενώθηκε με Κύθηρα και Πελοπόννησο δεν μας χαλάει καθόλου. Απεναντίας εγώ προσωπικά ίσως και ναταξιδέψω το καλοκαιράκι για κανα νησάκι από δαύτα.
Το γεγονός όμως ότι το Ρέθυμνο χαρακτηρίστηκε με δόλο άγονο λιμάνι σημαίνει ότι στο Ρέθυμνο υπάρχουν άγονα μυαλά (για να χρησιμοποιήσω και τη φράση ενός πολιτικού από τον οποίον πήρα συνέντευξη προχθές), τα οποία βοήθησαν "τους απέξω να μπουν μέσα"!
Κάτι από Τροία με λόγια λόγια.
Φίλοι μου, μιλάμε για τεράστιο οικονομικό, κοινωνικό και εμπορικό πρόβλημα στο Ρέθυμνο, το οποίο έχει προκληθεί για την κονόμα μιας και μόνο συγκεκριμένης τσέπης.
Για αυτό λοιπόν τον Κορνάρο τους τον χαρίζουμε. Ετσι κι αλλιώς το Ρέθυμνο είναι ένας δυνατός Νομός.
Και όσο για το φίλο που ανέφερε για ταωπαλάτια που πάνε αλλού, να τον πληροφορήσουμε ότι ανέκαθεν το Ρέθυμνο δεν είχε μεγάλα βαπόρια γιατί απλούστατα δεν τα χρειαζότανε η επιβατική & μεταφορική κίνσησή του.
Τάδε έφη!!

----------


## Naias II

> Ναι φίλοι μου, δεν είμαστε ούτε Σίφνος ούτε Φολέγανδρος με 1000 και 2000 κατοίκους.
> 
> Και όσο για το φίλο που ανέφερε για ταωπαλάτια που πάνε αλλού, να τον πληροφορήσουμε ότι ανέκαθεν το Ρέθυμνο δεν είχε μεγάλα βαπόρια γιατί απλούστατα δεν τα χρειαζότανε η επιβατική & μεταφορική κίνσησή του.
> Τάδε έφη!!


Αυτό εννοείται δεν νομίζω να ξεφεύγει σε κανέναν αυτό. Δεν τίθεται καμία σύγκριση.
Αυτό που ανέφερα για τα παλάτια ήταν κάποιες γνώμες-παράπονα φίλων μου από το Ρέθυμνο που ζηλεύουν τη μεταχείρηση των Χανίων και Ηρακλείου. Όμως όπως λέτε δεν υπάρχει και η ανάλογη κίνηση. Χωρίς να είμαι υπέρ καμίας εταιρείας (διότι στις μέρες μας κατ' εμέ έχουν ξεφύγει τελείως) αντιλαμβάνεστε ότι αν δεν υπάρχει ζήτηση πως μια εταιρεία να μπει μέχρι το λαιμό;

----------


## captain 83

Έχουμε μελετήσει κ. Κασσιμάτη και το τόπικ αυτό που λέτε και άλλα τόπικ εντός και εκτός φόρουμ που προσεγγίζουν το θέμα απο διάφορες οπτικές γωνίες, εντός και εκτός της agoras press και των λοιπών αγορών ΜΜΕ. Δεν είμαστε τυχαίοι σ αυτό το επάγγελμα-άθλημα.
Ιδού η ευκαιρία να πετύχετε τον στόχο σας (την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση του νομού σας). Αλλά μέχρι να γίνει αυτό τους καρπούς θα τους γεύεται είτε η ίδια η ΑΝΕΚ είτε τα παραπαίδια της.
Όσο γι΄ αυτό 


> Ναι φίλοι μου, δεν είμαστε ούτε Σίφνος ούτε Φολέγανδρος με 1000 και 2000 κατοίκους.


έχω να κάνω ένα σχόλιο: Οι κάτοικοι της Θεσσαλονίκης και γενικά της βόρειας Ελλάδας που είναι όσο ολόκληρη η Κρήτη τι πρέπει να πουν; Να ρίξουν μπετό στη θάλασσα και να την κάνουν στεριά για να πηγαίνουν με το τουτού;

----------


## villy

> Με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον αλλά και αγωνία παρακολουθώ τα όσα διαδραματίζονται στο "άγονο" λιμάνι. Αυτός ο αριθμός που αποβιβάστηκε από το πλοίο απαγοητευτικό να το πω; Σοκαριστικό; Ούτε ξέρω.
> Έγινε μια φιλότιμη προσπάθεια να δρομολογήσουν το _Β_._Κορνάρος_ και τι βλέπουμε να καταφτάνουν στο λιμάνι *4 επιβάτες*; Θα έλεγα ότι θα πρέπει να κάνουμε το σταυρό μας που υπάρχει αυτό το πλοίο. Αναρωτιέμαι έστω ότι δημιουργείται η πολυσυζητημένη νέα εταιρεία και μπει ένα πλοίο *πόσα άτομα παραπάνω θα ταξιδέψουν άραγε;* Προσωπικά χαλάστηκα με το βίντεο ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ :sad:


Αγαπητέ NaiasII, μήπως δεν έχει γίνει κάτι κατανοητό από όλα αυτά που έχουμε καταθέσει τόσο καιρό? 
Καταρχήν που την βλέπετε τη φιλότιμη προσπάθεια?
Μήπως δεν έχει γίνει κατανοητός ο πόλεμος που έχει υποστεί τι Ρέθυμνο από τα συγκεκριμένα επιχειρηματικά συμφέροντα? Τάχουμε γράψει και αναλύσει τόσο που σε εμάς όλους εδώ στο Ρέθυμνο είναι απολύτως κατανοητά. Για αυτό και δεν ταξίδεψε κανείς από μια ολόκληρη πόλη με το Κορνάρο. Το ρεπορτάζ το κάναμε και τηλεοπτικό, γιατί οι κάμερες είναι αδιαμφισβήτητος μάρτυρας.
Μήπως δεν έχουν γίνει κατανοητές οι μαρτυρίες των θεσμικών, των πολιτικών, των φορέων αλλά και των απλών πολιτών που με μια φωνή λένε ΟΧΙ στην υποβάθμιση του λιμανιού μας? 
Δείτε στο www.agorapress.gr/tv το θέμα :* Σχολιασμοί Λίτινα για το δρομολόγιο της ΛΑΝΕ & την Cretan lines*
Είναι ο πρόεδρος του Λιμενικού Ταμείου, Πρόεδρος του Δημοτικού Συμβουλίου Ρεθύμνου και πρώην Νομάρχης Ρεθύμνου. Δείτε τι λέει στη κάμερα του AGORATV και θα καταλάβετε πως λειτουργούν αυτά τα πράγματα. 

Και εντέλει είναι δυνατόν να ρωτάμε για το αν είχαμε το δικό μας καράβι, πόσους παραπάνω από τους τέσσερις επιβάτες θα κατέβαζε το πλοίο. 
Να σας απαντήσω. *Χιλιάδες.* Τόσους κατέβαζε πριν 15 χρόνια που το Ρέθυμνο είχε 18.000 κατοίκους και όχι 65.000 όπως σήμερα, και με το 1/8 του μεταφορικού όγκου, τότε!
Το δε δρομολόγιο της ΛΑΝΕ που αναφέρθηκε ότι δεν το γνώριζε ο κόσμος - να σας πληροφορήσω ότι φροντίσαμε εμείς οι του Τύπου να το κάνουμε ευρέως γνωστό. Το είχαμε γράψει το σύνολο των εφημερίδων.
Απλά ο Ρεθυμνιώτης είπε ΟΧΙ στην εκμετάλλευση και μπράβο του.

Αγαπητέ Vortigern διάβασα αυτά που είπες και θάθελα να σου απαντήσω.
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ο Ρεθυμνιώτης να στηρίξει πλέον εταιρίες που του έκαναν κακό. Είναι πλέον ξεκάθαρο αυτό.
Τοσούτον μάλλον να στηρίξει μια γραμμή που κάνει 13 ώρες από Πειραιά για Ρέθυμνο και 500 ώρες από Ρέθυμνο για Πειραιά.
*Δεν είναι πιο απλό να πάει από Σούδα ή Ηράκλειο και να κάνει από 6 ώρες έως 9 με σύγχρονα πλοία και όχι με βάρκες του '75!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Εγώ προσωπικά έχω πει ότι αν θελήσω να πάω Κύθηρα ή Πελοπόννησο, για αναψυχή, θα ταξιδέψω με τον Κορνάρο. Σε καμία άλλη περίπτωση δεν θα έμπαινα σε ένα πλοίο του 1975 για να ταξιδέψω για το Πειραιά μέσω .... Μάλτας!

----------


## Vortigern

> Εγώ προσωπικά έχω πει ότι αν θελήσω να πάω Κύθηρα ή Πελοπόννησο, για αναψυχή, θα ταξιδέψω με τον Κορνάρο. Σε καμία άλλη περίπτωση δεν θα έμπαινα σε ένα πλοίο του 1975 για να ταξιδέψω για το Πειραιά μέσω Kusadasi!


A εσεις θελεται και πλοιο του κουτιου αποτι βλεπω....

----------


## kostastzo

Να θυμισω ! το πλοιο απο ρεθυμνο για πειραια παει μεσω κυθηρων!!!! οχι μεσω kusadasi   η' Μαλτας !!!!

----------


## captain 83

Το δρομολόγιο μπορεί να το κάνατε γνωστό μέσω της εφημερίδας σας, του καναλιού σας, κ.τ.λ., αλλά τα συνόδευαν και τα κατάλληλα σχόλια που μόνο καλά δεν ήταν για το ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ. ¶ν ήταν πλοίο της εταιρείας σας και πέρνατε την άγονη  αυτή, τότε θα πηγαίνατε μέσω ""Μάλτας"; Τότε, μπορεί να πηγαίνατε και μέσω Λισσαβώνας. Όσο για τις χιλιάδες Ρεθυμνιωτών που θα έμπαιναν αν ήταν άλλο πλοίο, είδαμε και με το HIGHSPEED πόσοι πήγατε και με τον ΑΙΟΛΟ.

----------


## hsw

Είτε έχετε πλοίο είτε όχι, η γκρίνια παραμένει η ίδια... Εσείς μόνο δικό σας πλοίο θέλετε! Το δρομολόγιο κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι μια χαρά ακόμα κι αν περνάει από Μάλτα που λέτε. Κι άλλα πλοία κάνουν τέτοια παράκαμψη και η διάρκεια του ταξιδιού είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερη αλλά δεν το κάνουν θέμα οι νησιώτες. Είναι ευχαριστημένοι με τη σύνδεση, τη στηρίζουν και άμα το πλοίο δεν είναι αξιόλογο, ζητούν με διακριτικό τρόπο η διάρκεια του ταξιδιού να μειωθεί και το πλοίο να βελτιωθεί. Και στο κάτω κάτω, με το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο, μπαίνετε στο πλοίο, τρώτε, κοιμάστε και το επόμενο πρωί είστε στον Πειραιά. Τέτοια αχαριστία δεν την έχω ξαναδεί. Εντάξει, το πλοίο μπορεί να μην είναι νήσος, μπλου σταρ ή κάτι γρήγορο, σύγχρονο και πολυτελές αλλά δεν είναι και της δεκαετίας του '50 ούτε κάνει δύο μέρες να φτάσει! Αλλά σας έχουν βάλει και πολύ γρήγορα πλοία, πολυτελή και σύγχρονα (Αίολος και highspeed) τα οποία επίσης έφυγαν επειδή δεν τα στηρίξατε (και δεν είναι και πλοία που παίρνουν 2000 επιβάτες για να πουν ότι δεν γέμιζαν)! Οι εταιρίες των πλοίων αυτών θα είχαν μείνει άμα είχαν δει πως η γραμμή αυτή ήταν ικανοποιητική σε πληρότητες και υπήρχε συμφέρον. Και όπως είπε ο captain83 αυτοί οι χιλιάδες Ρεθυμνιώτες που θα γέμιζαν τα πλοία, ούτε 600-700 δεν ήταν για να τα γεμίσουν ακόμα και σε καλοκαιρινή περίοδο!!!

----------


## vageliss23

Κι εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω προς τι όλο αυτό το ζόρι. Κάθε καράβι είναι καλοδεχούμενο, και αν μάλιστα δουλέψει το πράγμα με τη νέα Ναυτιλιακή, ακόμα καλύτερα!

----------


## villy

Κύριοι, από τις απαντήσεις σας φαίνεται πολύ καλά ότι αφενός το θέμα δεν το γνωρίζεται στη λεπτομέρεια και αφετέρου ότι δεν έχετε κάνει το κόπο να διαβάσετε τα σχετικά threads με λεπτομέρεια.
Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν είναι ανάγκη να συμφωνήσουμε κιόλας.
Το Ρέθυμνο είμαστε όλοι εμείς εδώ και εμείς εδώ έχουμε ήδη αποφασίσει.
Μαύρο... δαγκωτό!
Φαίνεται λοιπόν ότι το θέμα δεν "το έχετε" καθόλου από αυτά που λέτε.
Να απαντήσω στο Captain83 και στους άλλους που συμφώνησαν μαζί του σε δυο πραγματάκια:
1)Καταρχήν ο Captain83 είπε :



> Το δρομολόγιο μπορεί να το κάνατε γνωστό μέσω της εφημερίδας σας, του καναλιού σας, κ.τ.λ., αλλά τα συνόδευαν και τα κατάλληλα σχόλια που μόνο καλά δεν ήταν για το ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ.



Αγαπητέ μου σου παραθέτω το link του δημοσιεύματος προς απόδειξη ότι ασκούμε το λειτούργημα της δημοσιογραφίας με ακεραιότητα και όχι ως σαπουνόπερα. Θα δεις λοιπόν ότι όταν ανακοινώσαμε στο δημοσίευμα το δρομολόγιο με πλήρη ανάλυση, ουδένα σχόλιο κάναμε, είτε θετικό είτε ... αρνητικό! http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=583
Δώσαμε στο κόσμο το νέο με αντικειμενικότητα και τον αφήσαμε να κρίνει. Και από ότι φάνηκε εκ του αποτελέσματος .... έκρινε!
2)ότι το HighSpeed που επικαλέστηκες ότι δήθεν "δε περπάτησε" ήταν ένα κομμάτι της καλοστημένης προπαγάνδας του Χανιώτικου Ομίλου.
Να σας ανοίξω λοιπόν τα μάτια λέγοντας ότι πέσατε και εσείς στη παγίδα αυτή. Το HighSpeed 4 λοιπόν έφευγε από Ρέθυμνο στις 23.00 και έφτανε στις 03.30!!! Ακριβώς στη μέση της νύχτας. Αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που οι Ρεθυμνιώτες δεν ταξίδεψαν. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που η ΑΝΕΚ (HSW) το έκανε αυτό για να μπορεί να λέει ύστερα... να το δρομολόγιο είναι "μή βιώσιμο". Μη ξεχνάτε ότι το HS4 καίει 35 τόνους καύσιμο για το δρομολόγιο ενώ αν έβαζε ένα συμβατικό θα ταξίδευε με μόνο 12 τόνους. Το έκανε όμως αυτό για να έχει το πάνω χέρι! 
Εσείς θα το παίρνατε το δρομολόγιο αυτό εάν είχατε την εναλλακτική να πάτε από Σούδα με πολύ καλύτερο δρομολόγιο και με πολύ λιγότερα χρήματα? Όχι βέβαια!!
Βλέπετε λοιπόν ότι, ότι γυαλίζει δεν είναι χρυσός.
Όσο για το Αίολος Κεντέρης που επίσης επικαλεστήκατε, το πλοία αυτό έφυγε ύστερα από δόλιες ενέργειες της ΑΝΕΚ.

Καλό λοιπόν κύριοι είναι να μιλάμε όταν ξέρουμε. Και όπως είπα δεν είναι ανάγκη να συμφωνήσουμε κιόλας, αλλά μην εθελοτυφλείτε κάποιοι επειδή απλά σας αρέσουν τα χρώματα μιας "ομάδας" και ακούστε όλο αυτό το κόσμο που φωνάζει - κάτι ξέρει. Δεν είναι ποδόσφαιρο η ναυτιλία και τα λιμάνια της.
Εγώ προσωπικά το κλείνω εδώ θεωρώντας ότι το κάλυψα πλήρως.

Υ.Γ.Και στη τελική πολύς ντόρος για το τίποτα.
Το Ρέθυμνο συνδέεται με το Πειραιά με το Κορνάρο της ΛΑΝΕ μόνο μια φορά τη βδομάδα. Συνεπώς μήπως το όλο θέμα δεν είναι καν για συζήτηση αλλά πρόκειται για black χιούμορ?
Σας ευχαριστώ - καληνύχτα σας

----------


## vageliss23

Διακρίνω πάντως μια τάση να μιλάτε εξ' ονόματος "του λαού", του "Ρεθύμνου", κλπ, και για να είμαι ειλικρινής μου θυμίζουν λιγάκι λεγόμενα πολιτικών του στυλ "ο λαός δεν ξεγελιέται μαζί σας κύριε χχχχ", "ο λαός ξέρει", κλπ.

Το αν το δρομολόγιο θα γίνει αποδεκτό ή όχι θα φανεί σε βάθος χρόνου, και η προσωπική μου άποψη παραμένει πως τίποτα δεν είναι για κακό.

Μπορεί το Ρέθυμνο να στηρίξει μια δική του ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία εν μέσω κρίσης και φοβερού ανταγωνισμού από Ηράκλειο/Χανιά; Εκεί είναι το θέμα. Εγώ σαν Βαγγέλης(Ρεθεμνιώτης και πολύ τακτικός επιβάτης), εύχομαι να τα καταφέρει

----------


## villy

> Διακρίνω πάντως μια τάση να μιλάτε εξ' ονόματος "του λαού", του "Ρεθύμνου", κλπ, και για να είμαι ειλικρινής μου θυμίζουν λιγάκι λεγόμενα πολιτικών του στυλ "ο λαός δεν ξεγελιέται μαζί σας κύριε χχχχ", "ο λαός ξέρει", κλπ.





> από Villy
> 1)Εγώ προσωπικά έχω πει ότι αν θελήσω να πάω Κύθηρα ή Πελοπόννησο, για αναψυχή, θα ταξιδέψω με τον Κορνάρο. Σε καμία άλλη περίπτωση δεν θα έμπαινα σε ένα πλοίο του 1975 για να ταξιδέψω για το Πειραιά
> 2)Απλά ο Ρεθυμνιώτης είπε ΟΧΙ στην εκμετάλλευση και μπράβο του.


............................. νομίζω το "προσωπικά" τα λέει όλα.

Εκ της συντακτικής ομάδας.

----------


## vageliss23

Μα συγνώμη, ακριβώς παραπάνω διαβάζω "Το Ρέθυμνο είμαστε εμείς εδώ και έχουμε αποφασίσει", "ο κόσμος έκρινε", κλπ.

----------


## captain 83

Αφού τα ξέρετε εσείς κ. Κασσιμάτη καλύτερα απ όλους και αφού όλοι συνωμοτούν εναντίον σας,ε άντε δρομολογείστε το καράβι σας να ησυχάσουμε κι εμείς και να μην αναγκάζεστε κι εσείς να τρέχετε κάθε τρεις και λίγο με κάμερες και μικρόφωνα στο λιμάνι για ρεπορτάζ για τον Κορνάρο.
Δώσατε στον κόσμο το νέο με αντικειμενικότητα αφού πρώτα είχατε σούρει τα εξ αμάξης στην ΑΝΕΚ. 
Ποίος γελάει ποιόν τελικά. 

Καλημέρα σας.

----------


## ντεμης 13

> Το δρομολόγιο μπορεί να το κάνατε γνωστό μέσω της εφημερίδας σας, του καναλιού σας, κ.τ.λ., αλλά τα συνόδευαν και τα κατάλληλα σχόλια που μόνο καλά δεν ήταν για το ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ. ¶ν ήταν πλοίο της εταιρείας σας και πέρνατε την άγονη  αυτή, τότε θα πηγαίνατε μέσω ""Μάλτας"; Τότε, μπορεί να πηγαίνατε και μέσω Λισσαβώνας. Όσο για τις χιλιάδες Ρεθυμνιωτών που θα έμπαιναν αν ήταν άλλο πλοίο, είδαμε και με το HIGHSPEED πόσοι πήγατε και με τον ΑΙΟΛΟ.


Για τον Αιολο δεν υπαρχει συγκριση, ηταν η καλυτερη χρονια του Ρεθυμνου απο αποψη κινησης 100.000 σε 5 μηνες σε αντιθεση με το Ηighspeed το οποιο σταματησε τα καθημερινα δρομολογια μεσα Ιουλιου!!!!

----------


## Nilis

Παρακαλώ αυτούς που δεν είναι από το Ρέθυμνο και δεν ξέρουν, να μην βγάζουν λάθος συμπεράσματα...

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον villy

----------


## dimitris

> Παρακαλώ αυτούς που δεν είναι από το Ρέθυμνο και δεν ξέρουν, να μην βγάζουν λάθος συμπεράσματα...
> 
> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον villy


φιλε μου βγαζουμε συμπερασματα απο αυτα που μας γραφει καθημερινα ο Κυριος Κασσιματης και οχι μονο δεν χρειαζεται να τον υπερασπιζεσαι...
αν και παλι εχουμε ξεφυγει απο το θεμα μας που εδω μιλαμε για την "ΛΑΝΕ" και ας μην ειμαι κι εγω απο το Ρεθυμνο θα πω ενα τελευταιο μιας και για πολλους εκει για ολα φταιει η ΑΝΕΚ, ας μην δινατε την εταιρεια σας και τα δυο πολυ ομορφα καραβακια σας τοτε στην ΑΝΕΚ ειχατε το "Αρκαδι" ηρθε μετα και το "Πρεβελη(ς)" διπλωσε η γραμμη μια χαρα ποιος ο λογος να μπει μεσα αλλη εταιρεια?

----------


## Naias II

Προσωπικά με καμιά εταιρεία δεν πορεύομαι. Και εμείς θέλουμε να δούμε ένα καλύτερο μέλλον για το Ρέθυμνο, θέλουμε επίσης να δούμε να ικανοποιείται το αίτημά σας για δικό σας πλοίο παρόλο που δεν καταγόμαστε από εκεί.   Απλά αυτή τη στιγμή μία είναι η ουσία: *Δεν υπάρχει άλλη εταιρεία*
Μη μας αντιμετωπίζεται λοιπόν σαν άτομα που δεν θέλουμε να δούμε κάποια εξέλιξη στο Ρέθυμνο. Όπως και να το κάνουμε δεν υπάρχει κάτι προς το παρόν να καλύψει τις ανάγκες σας.

----------


## helatros68

Το Κορνάρος η "η βάρκα του 75" κατά Villy εξυπηρέτησε με απόλυτη συνέπεια επί 15 χρόνια σχεδόν κάποιες άλλες περιοχές της ανατολικής κρητης όπως και την γραμμή κασου-καρπαθου χαλκης-ροδου. Απόλυτα σεβαστές οι γνώμες όλων αλλά είναι άδικο νομίζω να χρησιμοποιούνται τέτοιοι χαρακτηρισμοί και με έμφαση μάλιστα για πλοία που ουδέποτε απασχόλησαν αρνητικά την επικαιρότητα στο παρελθόν. ¶λλο η κρητική στην πολιτική κάθε εταιρείας άλλο στο πλοίο.

----------


## captain 83

> Παρακαλώ αυτούς που δεν είναι από το Ρέθυμνο και δεν ξέρουν, να μην βγάζουν λάθος συμπεράσματα...
> 
> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον villy


Ντάξει τότε, επειδή εγώ δεν είμαι από το Ρέθυμνο δε ξανασχολούμαι με το θέμα.... Γράφτε εσείς που τα ξέρετε όλα......Γράφτε διθυράμβους........

Αντε γειαααααααααααααααααααααααααα

----------


## Vortigern

> Παρακαλώ αυτούς που δεν είναι από το Ρέθυμνο και δεν ξέρουν, να μην βγάζουν λάθος συμπεράσματα...
> 
> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον villy


Ο καθενας εδω μεσα λεει τη γνωμη του,βγαζει και λεει τα συμπερασματα του,την γνωμη του και την σκεψη του.Και πως ξερω εγω τωρα οτι δν εισαι κανενας απο το ιδιο γραφειο-εφημερηδα η οτι αλλο οπως ο Κυριος Κασιματης? :Wink: 

Υ.Γ κ.Κασιματη δν εχω κατι μαζι σας..

----------


## vageliss23

Και εν πάσει περιπτώσει, δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται πιστοποιητικό "Ρεθεμνιωτοφροσύνης" κανείς από εμάς.

Δόξα τω Θεώ, τα νιάτα μου τα έφαγα στο Αρκάδι και στον Πρέβελη, και θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να ξαναέβλεπα μια δυνατή Ρεθυμνιακή. Το βλέπω δύσκολο πάντως....

----------


## μιχαλης79

Αντι εκει στο ρεθυμνο να υπερασπιζεστε την ΛΑΝΕ και να μην πηγενετε κοντρα με την ΑΝΕΚ κανετε το αντιθετο..
Θελετε δεν θελετε οσος καιρος και να περασει και οτι καραβια παρετε και βαλετε (που εγω το ευχομαι να γινει για να ηρεμισετε) αν θελει η ΑΝΕΚ βαζει ενα πλοιο μετα με τα μισα εισιτηρια και τα διαλυει ολα.. αυτο δεν το εχετε σκεφτει.
Γιατι αλλο εσοδα απο 10 πλοια σε διαφορετικες γραμμες και αλλο 1 και μοναδικο σε μια γραμμη .
Και δεν το λεω αυτο επειδη θελω να υποστηριξω την Ανεκ απλα επειδη πριν μερικα χρονια ετυχε και δουλεψα στο Πρεβελη ειδα τα χαλια το χειμωνα.Ειχαμε φυγει πολλες φορες  με 80-100 επιβατες και το πληρωμα ηταν 120 ατομα,αυτο λεει πολλα πιστευω!!!Μονο παρασκευη ειχε λιγη κινηση απο Πειραια 200-300 ατομα και την Κυριακη απο Ρεθυμνο παλι και οχι σε περιοδο γιορτων βεβαια εκει ανεβενει το νουμερο ειναι αληθεια.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Το λέμε και θα το ξαναλέμε πάλι για μία ακόμα φορά. Το Ρέθυμνο θέλει το δικό του πλοίο. Και ας έρθει και με τα 10 πλοία του ο Βαρδινογιάννης μετά και με χαμηλές τιμές. Μήπως μιχαλης 79 νομίζεις ότι το Ρέθυμνο έχει ξεχάσει η θα ξεχάσει πως έχει φερθεί ο εν λόγω εφοπλιστής στο Ρέθυμνο για να τον ξανά προτιμήσει ????

----------


## μιχαλης79

Εγω το ευχομαι να γινει πολυ συντομα πραγματικοτιτα και ν αποκτησει το Ρεθυμνο δικο του πλοιο γιατι θα ανοιχτουν και θεσεις εργασιας στις δυσκολες αυτες μερες,το θεμα ειναι ομως αντι να βολευτουν οι Ρεθυμνιωτες μεχρι τοτε, με οτι υπαρχει πανε κοντρα... λες και θα τους βγει σε καλο στο τελος.
Θελουμε δεν θελουμε ολοι μας δυστηχως η ευτηχως το εν λογω ατομο εχει και το μαχαιρι και το μηλο αυτη την στιγμη,στο μελλον δεν ξερεις τι γινετε!!! 
Και για να διευκρηνησω κατι,εγω δεν υποστηριζω κανενος το μερος,τα λεω ετσι οπως τα βλεπω εγω και με αυτα που διαβαζω τοσο καιρο
Ειμαστε και εκτος θεματος εδω!!  :Smile:

----------


## villy

Θεωρώ και εγώ με τη σειρά μου ότι κακώς μεταφέρθηκε η συζήτηση σε ένα thread που εδώ και καιρό είναι κλειδωμένο, φιμωμένο, ταπωμένο ή όπως αλλιώς μπορεί να το δει κάποιος.
Εγώ προσωπικά θεωρώ μεγάλη προσβολή για το Ρέθυμνο την διατεταγμένη φίμωση του εν λόγω thread μιας και είχα τη τηλεφωνική διαβεβαίωση του admin Νίκου ότι θα παρέμενε μόνο για λίγο κλειστό, "..._μέχρι να ησυχάσουν τα πνεύματα_..." Μάλιστα τότε είχα πάρει θέση και είπα ότι αν ενόχλησαν κάποιοι με τα θορυβώση ποστ τους, τότε έπρεπε να σβηστούν εκείνα τα πόστ και όχι να κλειδωθεί το βήμα του Ρεθύμνου. 
Πιστεύω ότι ο mod Apostolos πρέπει να ανακαλέσει πάραυτα τη μετακίνηση των τωρινών ποστ διότι δεν δίνει την δυνατότητα συνέχειας του θέματος.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση η συζήτηση αφορούσε την ΛΑΝΕ και τον Κορνάρο και όχι τη γραμμή Ρέθυμνο όσο κι αν μερικοί λίαν πικρόχολοι βρήκαν ευκαιρία και το βήμα να μας εγκωμιάσουν για μια ακόμα αφορά την αγαπημένη τους ΑΝΕΚ

Είχα μέρες να μπω και αυτά που είδα πραγματικά με εντυπωσίασαν.
Τέτοιο μένος κατά ανθρώπων που καταμαρτυρούν την αλήθεια από ανθρώπους παντελώς άσχετους με το αντικείμενο, ειλικρινά πρώτη φορά στην 25χρονη καριέρα μου βλέπω.
Μάλιστα να απαντήσω στον «φίλτατο» συνφορουμίτη που θεώρησε ότι επειδή έγραψαν κάποιοι ότι συμφωνούν με τις απόψεις και τις θέσεις του Villy (εμένα) βιάστηκαν να πουν ότι ανήκουν στο staff της εταιρίας μου. Αυτό πλέον ξεπερνά και την πιο ζωηρή φαντασία. Ενίοτε το account μου (nickname) το χρησιμοποιούν συγκεκριμένοι συνεργάτες μου για να ανεβάζουν άρθρα που αφορούν τους συνφορουμίτες μας. Όποτε γίνεται αυτό υπογράφουν με το γνωστό πια... Εκ της Συντακτικής Ομάδας. 
Αυτό όμως που αδυνατώ να καταλάβω είναι ότι αυτό που όλη η Ελλάδα γνωρίζει, ότι δηλαδή η ΑΝΕΚ και οι λοιποί μεγαλοκαρχαρίες είναι αυτοί που έχουν την μεγάλη ευθύνη για το γενικότερο κλίμα φτώχειας στη χώρα μας, εντούτοις όμως να που υπάρχουν και εκείνοι που εθελοτυφλούν και υποστηρίζουν συμφέροντα του γνωστού σε όλους μας καρτέλ της ναυτιλίας. Απίστευτο!
Ή να υποθέσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου (εύλογα – ναʼ ναι καλά ο συνφορουμίτης που μου άνοιξε τα μάτια) ότι οι λίγοι ευτυχώς που κόπτονται για την ΑΝΕΚ είναι …. υπάλληλοι της ΑΝΕΚ και πληρώνονται για να γράφουν με τόσο μένος!
Εν κατακλείδι, όλοι εμείς πληρώνουμε εισιτήριο για να ταξιδέψουμε και η ΑΝΕΚ και η κάθε ΑΝΕΚ κάθεται εκεί ψηλά και γελάει με αυτά που διαβάζει εδώ.
Γιατί η κάθε ΑΝΕΚ κοιτάει να μας τα παίρνει και εσείς οι μερικοί, βλέπετε το δένδρο και χάνεται το δάσος.
Δεν θεωρώ ότι καμία ναυτιλιακή εταιρία ασκεί λειτούργημα, δεν θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να έχω υποχρέωση σε καμία ναυτιλιακή εταιρία όπως μας συμβούλεψαν οι συνφορουμίτες και θεωρώ ότι όσοι παίρνουν το μέρος τέτοιων εταιριών με τέτοια μανία είναι ή αυλοκόλακες ή υπάλληλοι .... με διαφορετικά nicknames!!!

Να το ξαναπώ λοιπόν μια ακόμα φορά να το καταλάβουν και οι πλέον βαρήκοοι και δεν είναι η δική μου άποψη αλλά όλων των συμπατριωτών μου.
Το Ρέθυμνο δε γλείφει κανένα. Το Ρέθυμνο δεν έχει ανάγκη καμιά ΑΝΕΚ ή ΛΑΝΕ και το Ρέθυμνο είναι βέβαιο ότι δεν έχει ανάγκη την ΛΑΝΕ και τον Κορνάρο του 1975 (μιας και αυτό είναι το θέμα και όχι κάτι άλλο) μια φορά τη βδομάδα για να βρει την υγειά του.
Αυτά όλα είναι αστειότητες και επιχειρηματικά τετρίπια για να πάρει ο κάθε Βαρδινογιάννης τα εκατομμύρια ευρώ των επιδοτήσεων και εσείς καθήστε να τον βλέπετε από τις τηλεοράσεις σας και μόνο, να διακοπάρει με τις θαλαμηγούς του στα Σύβοτα και την Ύδρα!

----------


## Naias II

Κύριε Κασιμάτη με βρίσκετε σύμφωνο σε ορισμένα σημεία, αλλά διχάζομαι όταν διαβάζω την επιστολή της *Cretan Lines στον Γ. Βαρδινογιάννη 
*

----------


## villy

> Κύριε Κασιμάτη με βρίσκετε σύμφωνο σε ορισμένα σημεία, αλλά διχάζομαι όταν διαβάζω την επιστολή της *Cretan Lines στον Γ. Βαρδινογιάννη*


Εχετε απόλυτα δίκιο. Ηδη από το πρωϊ έχω επικοινωνήσει με την Cretan Lines και περιμένω το ακριβές περιεχόμενο από το κ. Μανωλακάκη Δήμαρχο Αρκαδίου, Πρόεδρο ΤΕΚΔ και βέβαια Πρόεδρο της εταιρίας.
Το περιμένω διότι αφενός θεωρώ λάθος από πλευράς της Cretan Lines τη κίνηση αυτή αφετέρου θέλω να έχω το ακριβές κείμενο της επιστολής στα χέρια μου για να προβούμε σε σχολιασμό.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση αντιλαμβάνομαι το σκεπτικό σας και το συμμερίζομαι απολύτως.

----------


## captain 83

Μιας κι εγώ εντάσσομαι σ αυτούς που ασκούν κριτική που δεν αρέσει (και δικαίωμά του) στον κ. Κασσιμάτη, οι χαρακτηρισμοί που χρησιμοποίησε ήταν κάπως προσβλητικοί, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά εμένα.
Κατ΄ αρχήν έχω να κάνω μια μικρή παρένθεση,η οποία δεν έχει τον χαρακτήρα της υπόδειξης, αλλά πως βλέπει τα πράγματα ένας απλός ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΗΣ. Θα εξηγήσω μετά τον λόγο που έγραψα με κεφαλαία. Βρισκόμαστε σ ένα φόρουμ που αφορά τη θάλασσα. Αν εγώ ήμουν δημοσιογράφος, θα προσπαθούσα να βγάλω από πάνω μου όσο γίνεται τον δημοσιογραφικό μανδυα και να ενδυθώ τον μανδύα του καραβολάτρη (εξ ου και τα κεφαλαία). Σε καθε τι υπάρχει και μια παραπομπή στην agorapress.gr. Παραπομπή από καμμιά άλλη εφημερίδα δεν βλέπω.



> Τέτοιο μένος κατά ανθρώπων που καταμαρτυρούν την αλήθεια από ανθρώπους παντελώς άσχετους με το αντικείμενο, ειλικρινά πρώτη φορά στην 25χρονη καριέρα μου βλέπω.


Το αν εγώ είμαι παντελώς άσχετος με τη θάλασσα και τη ναυτιλία νομίζω ότι δεν είστε σε θέση να το γνωρίζετε. Εγώ δεν βρίσκομαι εδώ για να διαφημίσω την ιδιότητά μου, αν και πολλοί θα την ζήλευαν. (Δεν είμαι της showbiz).
Κι εγώ μπορούσα να σας πω ότι γράφετε ανακρίβειες (ας μου επιτραπεί η έκφραση) ή ότι δεν κατέχετε εσείς το πλήρωμα της αλήθειας αλλά δεν το έκανα γιατί δεν το πιστεύω αφενός και δεν μπορώ να το αποδείξω αφετέρου.Οπότε μη βγάζετε βεβιασμένα συμπεράσματα.



> Ή να υποθέσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου (εύλογα – ναʼ ναι καλά ο συνφορουμίτης που μου άνοιξε τα μάτια) ότι οι λίγοι ευτυχώς που κόπτονται για την ΑΝΕΚ είναι …. υπάλληλοι της ΑΝΕΚ και πληρώνονται για να γράφουν με τόσο μένος!


Αλήθεια ο φίλος σας κοίταξε τους λογαριασμούς μου στην τράπεζα και είδε ότι μου έχει καταθέσει εμβάσματα η ΑΝΕΚ; Ούτε εργοδότης μου είναι η ΑΝΕΚ, αλλά το ελληνικό δημόσιο.Αν είχα μπατζανάκη τον Βαρδινογιάννη θα είχα και καράβια. Και αυτό είναι που μ ενόχλησε περισσότερο. Μένος δεν υπάρχει με κανέναν κ. Κασσιμάτη και μη νομίζετε ότι όλοι έχουν στραφεί εναντίον σας. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν είπα ποτέ κακώς κάκιστα κάνετε την ετιαρεία και δρομολογείτε καράβι. Αντιθέτως μάλιστα. Σας έχω πει να το δρομολογήσετε το ταχύτερο δυνατόν (η συνέχεια ήταν εν βρασμώ και την πέρνω πίσω).
Εκεί που θα σας κάνω κριτική ως αναγνώστης απλός των δημοσιευμάτων σας είναι ότι είστε υπερβολικός όταν γράφετε. Ξεκίνησα πρώτη φορά να διαβάζω άρθρα σας με την βλάβη του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ και εν συνεχεία διαπίστωσα ότι έχετε μια τάση υπερβολής και συγχωρέστε με που το λέω. Αλλά αυτό έχω καταλάβει. Ίσως η κόντρα μας να οφείλεται και σ αυτό. Εμένα προσωπικά οι υπερβολές με βρίσκουν αντίθετο.
Τέλος της απολογίας μου. 
Με εκτίμηση ο απολογητής captain 83.

----------


## villy

Με λίγο περισσότερο ψάξιμο κύριε Captain του 83, στα threads και τα posts, θα δώσετε ο ίδιος με χαρακτηριστική ευκολία τις απαντήσεις στα ερωτηματικά που θέσατε.
Θεωρώ τα περισσότερα που γράψατε προβοκάτσια.
Και μια διευκρίνηση. Για το λογαριασμό σας στη τράπεζα δεν αναφέρθηκε κανείς. Οταν λέμε account εννοούμε το λογαριασμό στο forum κύριε. Κακώς οικειοποιηθήκατε το θέμα. Σε άλλον συνφορουμίτη αναφερόμουνα με το σκεπτικό ότι έγραψε ότι εμείς τυχόν ανεβάζουμε posts με άλλο Νickname δηλαδή account. Account στο forum συνεπώς κύριε και όχι το acccount της δικής σας τράπεζας!!! (...αν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν) :Confused: 
Επίσης κακώς οικειοποιηθήκατε και το "άσχετος". Παρακαλώ να μου υποδείξετε που αναφέρθηκα σε εσάς προσωπικά. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση μάλλον "...έχετε τη μύγα", κατά την λαϊκή ρήση.
Και μιας και αναφερθήκατε στα δημοσιεύματα του agorapress.gr στο nautilia.gr , να σας ενημερώσω ευχαρίστως ότι αυτό γίνεται εδώ και πολλούς μήνες στα πλαίσια μιας γενικότερης ενημέρωσης των συνφορουμιτών που έουν εκδηλώσει το ενδιαφέρον τους τα θέματα του Ρεθύμνου και *μόνο* και μας έχουν εκδηλώσει τη αρά τους για τον άμεσο αυτό τρόπο της απευθείας ενημέρωσης. 
Ανεβάζουμε περί τα 400 δικά μας δημοσιεύματα το μήνα. Κι όμως μόνο του Ρεθύμνου κατατίθενται κύριε. 
Πιστεύω ότι σας ξεδιάλυνα αρκετά. Τα υπόλοιπα αναζητήστε τα μόνος σας και να είστε σίγουρος ότι θα τα καλύψετε 100% τα gaps σας.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση εμείς προχωράμε τον αγώνα για την έγκριτη και αδέσμευτη ενημέρωση.
Y.Γ. Εμείς όπως πολύ σωστά είπατε είμαστε δημοσιογράφοι και όχι καραβολάτρεις. Θα διαπιστώσετε ότι η λατρεία σε πράγματα κύριε, μόνο αρνητικά αποτελέσματα επιφέρει, απόδειξη των ανωτέρω. Αλλο αγάπη για τη θάλασσα και το θεσμό της Ελληνικής ναυτιλίας άλλο "Λατρεία" για αποδεδειγμένα διαπλεκόμενες εταιρίες και πλεούμενες λαμαρίνες.
Προσωπικά είμαι σκαφούχος εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια και με 2 επιχειρήσεις που επίσης σχετίζονται με τη θάλασσα, συνεπώς λατρέυω τη θάλασσα.
Είμαι δε, γιος Αρχιπλοιάρχου της Εμπορικής ναυτιλίας, director στις Ολυμπιακές Κρουαζιέρες (Ωνάση) και στην εταιρία Καβουνίδη. Μάλιστα και με σύντεκνο τον Αριστολέτη Ωνάση. Το λέω αυτό διότι μάλλον θεωρήσατε ότι εμείς οι δημοσιογράφοι ίσως να είμαστε και άσχετοι με τη ναυτιλία. Γεννήθηκα πρινς 43 χρόνια μέσα στην ναυτιλία, σε βαπόρι και όχι σε μαιευτήριο και ενημερώνομαι για τη ναυτιλία γενικότερα, όπως καταλαβαίνεται... από πρώτο χέρι!
Νάσται καλά!

----------


## Speedkiller

Δυστυχώς το να πιστεύει κανείς πως το Κορνάρος δεν ειναι βάρκα του 75 αλλα μια χαρά βαποράκι,το ότι όποιος πιστέυει πως μεχρι το ρέθυμνο να αποκτήσει δικό του πλοίο ο κορνάρος είναι κάτι καλό ας είναι κ απειροελάχιστο κ το να λεει την όποια δική του γνώμη (η οποια διαφωνεί με τον κυριο villy) τον κανει αυτόματα τσιρακι της ΑΝΕΚ,ασχετο, κλπ κλπ...Εχουμε καταλάβει τις θέσεις σας αγαπητέ!Το να χουμε δική μας γνώμη όμως ειτε βασίζεται κάπου είτε όχι δεν το γνωρίζετε και ούτε εξ αυτων μπορείτε να μας αποδίδετε ιδιοτητες!Κ αν εσείς εκπλήσεστε από αυτά που γράφονται με τοοοοοσο μένος εγω πάλι καθολου!Κ άλλο και το φρούτο της επιστολής που ανέφερε ο ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ...

----------


## vageliss23

Δεκτά όλα αυτά, αλλά προσωπικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί όλος ο σπαραγμός για το ΕΝΑ δρομολόγιο της ΛΑΝΕ την εβδομάδα. Προσωπικά νομίζω ότι προτεραιότητα θα έπρεπε να είναι η δημιουργία ΜΙΑΣ και ισχυρής Ρεθεμνιώτικης εταιρεία, και από εκεί και πέρα αν προκύψει κάτι καλό, τόσο το καλύτερο!

Για να είμαι πάντως ειλικρινής, τον τελευταίο καιρό αμφιβάλλω για το κατά πόσο το εγχείρημα θα δουλέψει.

----------


## villy

Aνεβάζουμε το πόρισμα της μελέτης του Πανεπιστημίου που εναγωνίως περιμένουν όλοι και αφορά τη βιωσιμότητα της γραμμής Ρεθύμνου Πειραιά με τη παράκληση οι mods να το εντάξουν στο σωστό αλλά δυστυχώς κλειδωμένο τόπικ Γραμμή Ρέθυμνο - Πειραιάς
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=634

Εκ της συντακτικής ομάδας

----------


## villy

> Δεκτά όλα αυτά, αλλά προσωπικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί όλος ο σπαραγμός για το ΕΝΑ δρομολόγιο της ΛΑΝΕ την εβδομάδα. Προσωπικά νομίζω ότι προτεραιότητα θα έπρεπε να είναι η δημιουργία ΜΙΑΣ και ισχυρής Ρεθεμνιώτικης εταιρεία, και από εκεί και πέρα αν προκύψει κάτι καλό, τόσο το καλύτερο!
> 
> Για να είμαι πάντως ειλικρινής, τον τελευταίο καιρό αμφιβάλλω για το κατά πόσο το εγχείρημα θα δουλέψει.


Αγαπητέ Vageliis23 να σου απαντήσω και εμμέσως να απαντήσω και στον προλαλήσαντα speedkiller.
Δεν υπάρχει σπαραγμός για το δρομολόγιο της ΛΑΝΕ και κακώς το έχετε εκλάβει έτσι.
Ισως να φταίω και εγώ που τυχόν μπορεί να μην ήμουν αρκούντος σαφής.
Με το Κορνάρο μια φορά τη βδομάδα να μας πηγαίνει στο Πειραιά μέσω Κυθήρων και τις υπόλοιπες μέρες να μας ενώνει με άλλα νησιά και ωραίους  τόπους, δεν έχουμε απολύτως κανένα πρόβλήμα.
Το πρόβλημα εστιάζεται στο ότι συγκεκριμένα επιχειρηματικά κέντρα σε συνεργασία με εκπροσώπους της πολιτικής ηγεσίας του τόπου μας, με μεθοδευμένο σχεδιασμό κατάφεραν να εντάξουν το Ρέθυμνο στις άγονες γραμμές της Ελλάδας με ότι συνάδει αυτό. Και δυστυχώς συνάδει πολλά κακά και εγύρει αρκετά δυσμενή ερωτηματικά.
Αυτό είναι όλο.
Με την ΛΑΝΕ δεν έχουμε απολύτως τίποτα και όλα καλά.
Με τα άγονα μυαλά που υποβαθμίζουν το γόνιμο Ρέθυμνο τάχουμε.
Ελπίζω να ήμουν αυτή τη φορά κατανοητός.

----------


## SEA BIRD

*ΕΠΟΧΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑΣ 1980 ΣΤΟ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ. ΣΥΜΦΕΡΟΝΤΑ....*

----------


## villy

Συγκρατημένη αισιοδοξία για τη γραμμή Ρεθύμνου Πειραιάς.
Ο Ανδρέας Βγενόπουλος συναντήθηκε την Παρασκευή με αντιπροσωπεία Ρεθυμνιωτών για τυχόν άμεση δρομολόγηση πλοίου, εάν το ευνοήσουν τελικά οι συνθήκες.
Περισσότερα εδώ.

----------


## sg3

αραγε θα δουμε τον οριζοντα?και τα χανια με σουπερφαστ? ή (πιο πιθανο για μενα) επεκταση του οριζοντα χανια -> ρεθυμνο?

----------


## manolis_creta

> αραγε θα δουμε τον οριζοντα?και τα χανια με σουπερφαστ? ή (πιο πιθανο για μενα) επεκταση του οριζοντα χανια -> ρεθυμνο?


δεν παιζει ! ,

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Συγκρατημένη αισιοδοξία για τη γραμμή Ρεθύμνου Πειραιάς.
> Ο Ανδρέας Βγενόπουλος συναντήθηκε την Παρασκευή με αντιπροσωπεία Ρεθυμνιωτών για τυχόν άμεση δρομολόγηση πλοίου, εάν το ευνοήσουν τελικά οι συνθήκες.
> Περισσότερα εδώ.


Εύχομαι να μπορέσει να βρεθεί κάποια λύση, τουλάχιστο για φέτος. Ως προς τη ΝΕΛ με φοβίζει η παλαιότερη "τραυματική" εμπειρία που είχε από τη γραμμή του Ρεθύμνου, ενώ οι προθέσεις του κ. Βγενόπουλου έχουν διαφανεί εδώ και μήνες ... (θυμάστε ένα παλαιότερο μήνυμα μου προς εσάς, ελπίζω).

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Συγκρατημένη αισιοδοξία για τη γραμμή Ρεθύμνου Πειραιάς.
> Ο Ανδρέας Βγενόπουλος συναντήθηκε την Παρασκευή με αντιπροσωπεία Ρεθυμνιωτών για τυχόν άμεση δρομολόγηση πλοίου, εάν το ευνοήσουν τελικά οι συνθήκες.
> Περισσότερα εδώ.


 Γιατί όχι τον Διαγόρα...; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy:

----------


## vageliss23

Για ποιό λόγο να βάλει ο Βγενόπουλος πλοίο στο Ρέθυμνο; Για να καννιβαλίσει τις άλλες δύο γραμμές;

Η μοναδική ελπίδα θα είναι ένας τέταρτος παίκτης, αλλά εκτιμώ ότι ο χώρος που του αφήνει η σφαγή των άλλων τριών είναι ελάχιστος.

----------


## Thanasis89

Μακάρι να διάβαζαν λίγο αυτό το forum είμαι σίγουρος θα μάθαιναν περισσότερα χωρίς ιδιαίτερο κόπο και κόστος. Τέλος πάντων, δεν είναι της παρούσης.
Εν ολίγοις έδωσαν τις απαντήσεις τα παιδιά για τις εταιρείες και τους εφοπλιστές που επικοινώνησε η ομάδα αυτή. 
Τώρα στην περίπτωση του Διαγόρα, Γιάννη, αυτός έχει υπογράψει μια σύμβαση για εκτέλεση δρομολογίων σε άγονη γραμμή, αυτή για το Καστελόριζο. Το πλοίο καθόλη την διάρκεια της εβδομάδας είναι στο Αιγαίο. ¶ρα πότε θα βρει τον χρόνο να κάνει και το δρομολόγιο του Ρεθύμνου ; Και αν το βρει ; Θα κάνει ένα δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα ; Διορθώστε με αν κάνω κάποιο λάθος...
Επίσης, γιατί μια εταιρεία στην τούρλα του Ιουνίου (άνοιγμα της αγοράς) και ενώ έχουν ήδη δρομολογηθεί τα πλοία, να επιδιώξει να αλλάξει το θετικό πρόσημο ενός δρομολογείου "α" προς το αβέβαιο "β" ;  
Ας δούμε, ένα ένα τα πλοία, για παράδειγμα, της Blue Star, ποιο απ' όλα δεν δουλεύει και ποιο απ' όλα δεν έχει μια σίγουρη γραμμή και "πελατεία". Ακόμα και ο "Ορίζοντας" πλέον έχει μια σίγουρη γραμμή.
Τέλος πάντων, ίσως και να κάνω λάθος, αλλά η δικιά μου λογική αυτά λέει... 

Αυτά από τον αντίπροσωπο του nautilia.gr στο Ρέθυμνο... Καλή συνέχεια σε ότι κι αν κάνουν !

----------


## nautical96

Αν ο Κ.Βγενόπουλος θέλει και αποφασήση να δρομολογήσει πλοίο στο Ρέθυμνο τότε για το θέμα ''πλοίο'' είναι λεπτομέρεια...

----------


## panthiras1

Μπορεί ο Βγενόπουλος να βάλει πλοίο στο Ρέθυμνο με αντίθετες ώρες από αυτά που πάνε Χανιά και Ηράκλειο. Δηλαδή το μεσημέρι θα αναχωρούν 2 πλοία απο τον Πειραιά προς τα Χανιά και το Ηράκλειο και ένα πλοίο από το Ρέθυμνο προς τον Πειραιά. Και το βράδυ από Χανιά και Ηράκλειο προς Πειραιά και από Πειραιά προς Ρέθυμνο. Έτσι τα τρία πλοία θα λειτουργούν συμπληρωματικά μεταξύ τους, εξυπηρετώντας και τους απαιτητικούς επιβάτες π.χ. αυτούς που θέλουν να ταξιδεύουν μόνο ημέρα ή μόνο νύχτα.

----------


## sg3

> Μπορεί ο Βγενόπουλος να βάλει πλοίο στο Ρέθυμνο με αντίθετες ώρες από αυτά που πάνε Χανιά και Ηράκλειο. Δηλαδή το μεσημέρι θα αναχωρούν 2 πλοία απο τον Πειραιά προς τα Χανιά και το Ηράκλειο και ένα πλοίο από το Ρέθυμνο προς τον Πειραιά. Και το βράδυ από Χανιά και Ηράκλειο προς Πειραιά και από Πειραιά προς Ρέθυμνο. Έτσι τα τρία πλοία θα λειτουργούν συμπληρωματικά μεταξύ τους, εξυπηρετώντας και τους απαιτητικούς επιβάτες π.χ. αυτούς που θέλουν να ταξιδεύουν μόνο ημέρα ή μόνο χύχτα.


 σωστος :Wink: !!!!!!! αλλα με ποιο πλοιο?

----------


## johnny7b

> πλοίο στο Ρέθυμνο με αντίθετες ώρες από αυτά που πάνε Χανιά και Ηράκλειο.


Δε νομίζω ότι θα ήταν συμφέρον κάτι τέτοιο. Τα δρομολόγια στην Κρήτη είναι όπως είναι αφενός γιατί βολεύουν τις μεταφορικές, αφετέρου γιατί επιτρέπουν στους κρητικούς μονοήμερα "πετάγματα" στην Αθήνα για δουλειές. Ειδικά για το Ρέθυμνο που δεν έχει και τρελή κίνηση, το να βάλεις δρομολόγιο και να χάσεις τις μεταφορές είναι αυτοκτονικό. 

Νομίζω ότι η επιλογή με το λιγότερο κόστος και ρίσκο είναι να συνεχίσει το Horizon μέχρι Ρέθυμνο όπως είπε ο sg3.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Δε νομίζω ότι θα ήταν συμφέρον κάτι τέτοιο. Τα δρομολόγια στην Κρήτη είναι όπως είναι αφενός γιατί βολεύουν τις μεταφορικές, αφετέρου γιατί επιτρέπουν στους κρητικούς μονοήμερα "πετάγματα" στην Αθήνα για δουλειές. Ειδικά για το Ρέθυμνο που δεν έχει και τρελή κίνηση, το να βάλεις δρομολόγιο και να χάσεις τις μεταφορές είναι αυτοκτονικό. 
> 
> Νομίζω ότι η επιλογή με το λιγότερο κόστος και ρίσκο είναι να συνεχίσει το Horizon μέχρι Ρέθυμνο όπως είπε ο sg3.


Καλά θα ήταν όλα αυτά που λέτε. Αν το πλοίο χώραγε στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου με ασφάλεια και αν είχε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα να για να έβγαινε το διπλό δρομολόγιο μέσω Ρεθύμνου. Οπότε κουβέντα να γίνεται!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Συνεχιζω απο εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...5&postcount=92 για να ειμαι εντος θεματος.

Να σε πω ρε Μανωλη, τα Παρος και Ναξος ξερεις ποσα κρεβατια εχουν; Δε νομιζω να ειναι πολλα. Θεωρεις πως αν εβαζαν ενα με μεσημεριανη αναχωρηση απο Πειραια και βραδινη απο Ρεθυμνο θα ειχε ελπιδα; Πες πως ειχε, λογω του οτι ειναι ταχυ, φρεσκο και με καλη διακοσμιση. Συμφερει την Attica να βαλει βαπορι στη γραμμη την ωρα που το μεριδιο που της αναλογει το μεταφερουν τα XII και Horizon, απο Ηρακλειο και Χανια αντιστοιχα, η θεωρεις πως με πιθανη μελλοντικη δρομολογηση ενος εκ' των Παρος η Ναξος αυτο το μεριδιο θα αυξηθει γιατι θα παρει ολο το μεριδιο των Attica-Μινωικων-ΑΝΕΚ; Αν το παρει μπορει να ανταπεξελθει σε χωρητικοτητες επιβατων και γκαραζ;

----------


## manolis m.

> Συνεχιζω απο εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...5&postcount=92 για να ειμαι εντος θεματος.
> 
> Να σε πω ρε Μανωλη, τα Παρος και Ναξος ξερεις ποσα κρεβατια εχουν; Δε νομιζω να ειναι πολλα. Θεωρεις πως αν εβαζαν ενα με μεσημεριανη αναχωρηση απο Πειραια και βραδινη απο Ρεθυμνο θα ειχε ελπιδα; Πες πως ειχε, λογω του οτι ειναι ταχυ, φρεσκο και με καλη διακοσμιση. Συμφερει την Attica να βαλει βαπορι στη γραμμη την ωρα που το μεριδιο που της αναλογει το μεταφερουν τα XII και Horizon, απο Ηρακλειο και Χανια αντιστοιχα, η θεωρεις πως με πιθανη μελλοντικη δρομολογηση ενος εκ' των Παρος η Ναξος αυτο το μεριδιο θα αυξηθει γιατι θα παρει ολο το μεριδιο των Attica-Μινωικων-ΑΝΕΚ; Αν το παρει μπορει να ανταπεξελθει σε χωρητικοτητες επιβατων και γκαραζ;


Nionio το Ναξος και το Παρος εχουν 204 (http://www.ferry-site.dk/ferry.php?id=9241774&lang=en) κρεβατια ...οσων αφορα το μεριδιο μεσω Χανιων και μεσω Ηαρακλειου αυτο ειναι σχετικο με τους Ρεθυμνιωτες καθως επειδη εχουν μηνει πολλυ καιρο χωρις καραβι και ειναι κατι που επιζητουν εχω την πεποιθηση πως το καραβι που θα δουλεψει εκει τουλ. ολους τους Ρεθυμνιωτες θα τους κερδισει μονο και μονο για την κινηση οτι μπηκε σε αυτη την γραμμη ! Τωρα για τις δυνατοτητες του ειναι περριτο να μιλησουμε...Σε χωρητικοτητες επιβατων και γκαραζ μπορει να ανταποκριθει καθως με τα πλοια που εκαναν υπηρεσια εκει ( Πρεβελης-Αρκαδι) υπερτερει κιολας αν οχι ειναι στα ιδια ακριβως ! Οποτε το μειονεκτημα του με τα λιγα κρεβατια (ειναι τα μισα σε σχεση με τα Πρεβελης - Αρκαδι ) με ενα σωστο δρομολογιο οσων αφορα την ωρα αναχωρησης ( στα προτυπα του SF12 ) μπορει να μην αποτελεσει ιδιεταιρο εμποδιο αλλα βεβαια με διανυκτερευση το βραδυ στο Ρεθυμνο και αναχωρηση το επομενο μεσημερι προς Πειραια ! Ετσι και αλλιως με δρομολογιο ''μερα παρα μερα'' καλυπτονται μια χαρα οι αναγκες του Ρεθυμνου !

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ενδιαφερουσα περιπτωση παντως. Αν οπως λες παρει το μεριδιο του Ρεθυμνου ολων των εταιρειων απο τις αλλες γραμμες, τοτε ισως και να μπορει να κανει καθημερινο δρομολογιο. Τα 204 κρεβατια σιγουρα δεν ειναι πολλα αλλα το Ρεθυμνο δεν ειναι ουτε Χανια ουτε Ηρακλειο οποτε σε μερες αιχμης μπορει να μεινει κοσμος χωρις κρεβατι αλλα τουλαχιστον θα εχει ενα πλοιο καθε μερα δρομολογιο απο το λιμανι του. Δηλαδη εδω ισχυει απο το τιποτα καλυτερα χωρις κρεβατι!!!

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Και σε παλαιότερες εποχές το Ρέθυμνο είχε αποδείξει ότι μπορούσε να συντηρήσει δύο καράβια και μάλιστα με κέρδος προς εταιρεία και μετόχους. Διάφορες σκοπιμότητες οι οποίες έχουν ξανά αναφερθεί εδώ μέσα, σταμάτησαν τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή. Το πρόβλημα στα 204 κρεβάτια σίγουρα δεν είναι πρόβλημα και ειδικά το χειμώνα. Το Ρέθυμνο ένα τέτοιο γεγονός θα το χειροκροτήσει και μάλιστα θα είναι υποστηριχτικά δίπλα του, αρκεί να κερδίσει την εμπιστοσύνη στον πολίτη και στον μεταφορέα η εταιρεία ότι το πλοίο θα μείνει στη γραμμή και δεν κατεβαίνει μόνο για το φιλέτο του καλοκαιριού.

----------


## vageliss23

Από την άλλη, εφ' όσον το συγκεκριμένο καράβι είναι σούπερ κερδοφόρο στην Παροναξία (μισά πετρέλαια, παρόμοιες τιμές!), για ποιό λόγο να το κατεβάσει Ρέθυμνο, τη στιγμή που όπως ειπώθηκε παίρνει μερίδιο και από Ηράκλειο, και απο Χανιά;

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Από την άλλη, εφ' όσον το συγκεκριμένο καράβι είναι σούπερ κερδοφόρο στην Παροναξία (μισά πετρέλαια, παρόμοιες τιμές!), για ποιό λόγο να το κατεβάσει Ρέθυμνο, τη στιγμή που όπως ειπώθηκε παίρνει μερίδιο και από Ηράκλειο, και απο Χανιά;


Αυτός ακριβός είναι ο λόγος που δεν θα μπει καμία εταιρεία στο Ρέθυμνο
 1. Γιατί δεν περισσεύουν μονάδες και ότι υπάρχει στην *Ελλάδα* είναι ήδη δρομολογημένο με εξασφαλισμένη κερδοφορία και 
2. Γιατί και οι δύο εταιρείες που υπάρχουν στα Χανιά στο Business plan υπάρχει και ποσοστό πελατείας από Ρέθυμνο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δεν μιλαμε για φετος. Η παραπανω προταση για να κατεβει ενα εκ των Παρος-Ναξος στο Ρεθυμνο εγινε σε θεωρητικο επιπεδο οταν θα ερθει στην χωρα μας το Blue Star Delos και θα δρομολογηθει στη γραμμη Παρος-Ναξος-Ιος-Σαντορινη. Τοτε ειναι που θα ελευθερωθει το ενα εκ των δυο αδερφων της γραμμης οποτε θα μπορουσε να δρομολογηθει αλλου. Εγω ειπα για Δυτικες Κυκλαδες ενω ο Μανωλης προτεινε Ρεθυμνο, γι'αυτο εβαλα το link εδω ωστε να μην ειμαστε off topic.

----------


## manolis m.

> Δεν μιλαμε για φετος. Η παραπανω προταση για να κατεβει ενα εκ των Παρος-Ναξος στο Ρεθυμνο εγινε σε θεωρητικο επιπεδο οταν θα ερθει στην χωρα μας το Blue Star Delos και θα δρομολογηθει στη γραμμη Παρος-Ναξος-Ιος-Σαντορινη. Τοτε ειναι που θα ελευθερωθει το ενα εκ των δυο αδερφων της γραμμης οποτε θα μπορουσε να δρομολογηθει αλλου. Εγω ειπα για Δυτικες Κυκλαδες ενω ο Μανωλης προτεινε Ρεθυμνο, γι'αυτο εβαλα το link εδω ωστε να μην ειμαστε off topic.


Mεσα απο το στομα μου πηρες την απαντηση...Παιδια δεν μας ηρθε και ειπαμε να ξεβολεψουμε το πλοιο απο την Παροναξια και να το κατοβασουμε στο ''αμφιλεγομενο'' Ρεθυμνο..Μιλησαμε για το ''αν'' ελευθερωθει καποιο απο τα δυο με τον ερχομο του καινουργιου !

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Πολύ σωστά Captain μιλάμε και πάντα σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο το τι μπορεί να συμβεί, για αυτό και θέτομαι όλα τα πιθανά σενάρια για να δούμε προς τα πού κλείνει η ζυγαριά. Από αυτή την άποψη λοιπόν, είπα και εγώ ότι το Ρέθυμνο το έχουν κατά κάποιο τρόπο σίγουρο από τους γειτονικούς νομούς. Από μόνο του το Ρέθυμνο Σίγουρα μπορεί να συντηρεί ένα καράβι και μάλιστα εννοείται με κέρδη, όλο το χρόνο, αλλά δεν το διακινδυνεύει καμία εταιρεία να ανεβάσει τα έξοδα της και να χάσει από άλλους νομούς. Σε αυτό λοιπόν το παιχνίδι θα μπορούσε να παίξει κάποιος τρίτος παίχτης..:!:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αυτο που λες εχει μεγαλη βαση. Κατα τη γνωμη μου η μονη συνθηκη για να ερθει ενα εκ των δυο στο Ρεθυμνο ειναι να παρει ολη την κινηση που αναλογει στο Ρεθυμνο απο τις υπολοιπες γραμμες, απ'ολες τις εταιρειες και να δει αν την συμφερει. Δηλαδη αν η Attica δει οτι τα κερδη που χανει απο τους επιβατες του Ρεθυμνου που πηγαινουν με πλοια της εταιρειας απο Ηρακλειο-Χανια ειναι αρκετα λιγοτερα απο τα κερδη που θα εχει αν παρει ολη την επιβατικη κινηση απο τις αλλες δυο εταιρειες τοτε μπορει να φερει ενα εκ των Παρος-Ναξος στο Ρεθυμνο, αλλιως ισχυει οτι ακριβως γραφεις.

----------


## Thanasis89

Καμία από τις δραστηροποιημένες εν Κρήτη εταιρείες δεν συμφέρει να φέρει πλοίο στο Ρέθυμνο. Και αυτό το λέει η απλή λογική, καθώς σε 1 λιμάνι φορτώνουν για 1.5 λιμάνι (με την ζυγαριά να γέρνει υπέρ των Χανίων) και το κόστος παραμένει στα ίδια επίπεδα. 
Όπως είπε και ο Γιάννης, η γραμμή συμφέρει για έναν *τρίτο,* εκτός Κρήτης. Μια εταιρεία που θα ήθελε να προβεί σε μια επιχειρηματική κίνηση και στοχεύει στην Κρήτη. Μια καλή εταιρεία θα ήταν η Agean Speed Lines - με την πολιτική που ακολουθεί (και αυτό αποτελεί ένα απλό παράδειγμα και ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ).
Επίσης μέγεθος της τάξεως των τριών αδερφών είναι μια χαρά, αλλά η ταχύτητά του δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνάει τους 21 κόμβους με ανάλογη, φυσικά, χαμηλή κατανάλωση. Οτιδήποτε άλλο θα στεφθεί με απόλυτη αποτυχία. 
Επίσης, κρίνεται εντελώς παράλογο να συνεχιστεί αυτή η κατάσταση που αναγκάζει τους κατοικούντες και ταξιδεύοντες να μεταβαίνουν στα εκ δεξιών και εξ ευονήμων λιμάνια. Αν είχε καλύτερη Εθνική ή καλύτερο δίκτυο Μέσων Μαζικής Μεταφοράς τότε τα πράγματα θα ήταν διαφορετικά. 
Και αν οι Ρεθυμνιώτες θέλουν πλοία που θα τους πηγαίνουν σε 4 ώρες στο Ρέθυμνο, καλύτερα ας πάνε με αεροπλάνο. Η κατάσταση δεν σηκώνει τίποτε καλύτερο από ένα πλοίο που θα βγάζει το δρομολόγιο οριακά σε 8.30 με 9 ώρες. 

Οι καταστάσεις δεν σηκώνουν συζητήσεις τουλάχιστον στην πόλη και καθυστερήσεις. Όμως εδώ στο forum κάθε τι που ακούγεται και λέγεται σίγουρα έχει να πει κάτι καινούργιο.  :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θανο συμφωνω οτι το πιο εφικτο απ' ολα ειναι να μπει ενας τριτος ανεξαρτητος παικτης στη γραμμη με οικονομικο βαπορι. Απλα επειδη πιασαμε την κουβεντα για τα Παρος-Ναξος σκεφτομαστε ποια ειναι τα αν τα οποια αν εκπληρωνονταν θα μπορουσαν να δρομολογηθουν στο Ρεθυμνο. Δεν θεωρω πως ισχυει στα σιγουρα αυτο που λες, οτι σε 1 λιμανι φορτωνουν για 1.5, γιατι πολυ απλα δεν παει *ολη* η επιβατικη κινηση του Ρεθυμνου με τα πλοια της Attica απο Ηρακλειο-Χανια. Ετσι θα ειχες απολυτο δικιο, δεν ειναι δυνατον να βαλουν τριτο βαπορι για κοσμο που μετεφερουν με δυο. Ομως αν δωσεις ενα βαπορι στο Ρεθυμνο τοτε η λογικη λεει οτι ολη η επιβατικη κινηση του Ρεθυμνου θα πηγαινει με αυτο αν εχει καλες τιμες, οποτε θα παρεις και τους επιβατες του Ρεθυμνου που ταξιδευουν με ΑΝΕΚ και Μινωκιες. Ετσι μεταφερεις το μεριδιο του Ρεθυμνου που σου αναλογουσε με ενα επιπλεον βαπορι απο την αλλη ομως κερδιζεις και το μεριδιο των αλλων δυο εταιρειων. Αν το τελευταιο ειναι αρκετα μεγαλυτερο απο το υπαρχον δικο σου μπορει και να σε συμφερει. Επισης θεωρω πως για τη γραμμη Πειραιας-Ρεθυμνο (160 ναυτικα μιλια) δεν ειναι απαγορευτικοι σε κοστος οι 23-23.5 κομβοι των Παρος-Ναξος διοτι με αυτη την ταχυτητα, που δεν ειναι τεραστια, μπορει να βγαλει πηγαινε-ελα σε μια μερα και η εταιρεια του να γλιτωνει τα παγια κοστη ενος δευτερου βαποριου (μισθοι πληρωματος, ασφαλειες, λιμενικα τελη κτλ). Θα εκανε το ταξιδι σε 6:50 ενω δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε πως ειναι ενα μικρο βαπορι οποτε εχει μικροτερες απαιτησεις σε καυσιμο σε σχεση με τα μεγαθηρια των αλλων δυο γραμμων. Θεωρω πως ενα βαπορι σε μεγεθος Νησος Μυκονος με πανω απο 24 κομβους ταχυτητα θα ηταν απαγορευτικο. Γραφω ολα τα παραπανω για να δειξω οτι ισως η δρομολογιση ενος εκ των Παρος-Ναξος δεν ειναι εντελως απαγορευτικη. Σαφεστατα ομως ειναι πολυ πιο ρεαλιστικη η περιπτωση ενος ανεξατρητου παικτη που να μην εχει σχεση με τις αλλες γραμμες, οπως λες.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Η Attica Captain ήδη έχει πάρει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος από επιβάτες Ρεθυμνιώτες και συνεχίζει να κερδίζει έδαφος. Ο λόγος που όλοι ταξιδεύουν με Attica και Minoan είναι καθαρά ότι ο Ρεθυμνιώτης (για τους λόγους του), σνομπάρει την Α.Ν.Ε.Κ. και αυτό όσο εντείνετε το ακτοπλοϊκό πρόβλημα του Ρεθύμνου τόσο κερδίζουν έδαφος Attica και Minoan, Εάν φυσικά κάνει και κίνηση όπως λες, να φέρει ένα εκ των Παρος-Ναξος στο Ρεθυμνο τότε θα έχει κερδίσει περισσότερο τις εντυπώσεις . Αυτά όμως ισχύουν για το καλοκαίρι. Γιατί το χειμώνα με άλλες δύο μονάδες που έχει Χανιά και Ηράκλειο και υπολειτουργούν, εάν φύγει από το Ρέθυμνο, τότε θα χάσει την εμπιστοσύνη προς τον επιβάτη και επομένως θα χάσει μεγάλο μερίδιο της αγοράς. ¶ρα κατά την γνώμη μου δεν θα το ρισκάρει.  
Τώρα αυτό που ανέφερε ο Θανάσης με τις ώρες ταξιδίου και εγώ Θανάση ακούω για κάτι 4τράωρα από ορισμένους άσχετους που δυστυχώς μόνο ζημιά μπορούν να κάνουν στο θέμα της ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης Ρεθύμνου – Πειραιά. Κάτι θέλουν να πουν στον Ρεθυμνιώτη μόνο και μόνο για να κερδίζουν εντυπώσεις. Είμαι και εγώ υπέρ του 8,30 και άνω ώρες το ταξίδι για ευνόητους λόγους!!.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εφοσον λες οτι οι Ρεθυμνιωτες πανε με Attica και Μινωικες ως αντιδραση στην ΑΝΕΚ τοτε σαφεστατα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο εως αδυνατο να βαλει η Attica βαπορι στο Ρεθυμνο. Μονο σε περιπτωση που συνεβαινε το αντιστροφο, αν δηλαδη η Attica μετεφερε απο Ηρακλειο και Χανια το 15-20 % της κινησης του Ρεθυμνου ισως και να τη συνεφερε να παρει το τεραστιο μεριδιο που θα αναλογουσε στους αλλους. Με αυτο που ειπες ομως κατι τετοιο παει περιπατο και η λογικη λεει πως η Attica δεν θα θελει να μπει βαπορι αλλης εταιρειας στο Ρεθυμνο ωστε να χασει το μεγαλο μεριδιο της. Δηλαδη θα θεωρουσατε ιδανικο ενα βαπορι στο στιλ ενος καλα συντηρημενου Εξπρες Λημνος ή ενος Κεφαλονια με περισσοτερες καμπινες στο τελευταιο ντεκ; Ειδικα το τελευταιο θα καλυπτε την αποσταση των 160 ναυτικων μιλιων σε 8 ωρες ακριβως με 20 κομβους.

----------


## mike_rodos

Όταν μπεί και άλλος παίχτης στην μέση... Τότε τα πράγματα θα είναι δραματικά, ήδη η μεταφορική ικανότητα των 8 πλοίων που δραστηριοποιούνται στις γραμμές Πειραιά - Κρήτη είναι τεράστια ... Απλά σκεφτήτε την εποχή όπου η Κρήτη είχε δρομολόγια και από τα 5 λιμάνια της (Χανιά, Ρέθυμνο, Ηράκλειο, Αγ. Νικόλαος - Σητεία) ποια πλοία ήταν τότε στις γραμμές αυτές (βάση μεταφορικής οικανότητας) και ποια πλοία μπήκαν στις γραμμές (μετά το 2000) με αποτέλεσμα να ορφανέψουν μερικά λιμάνια, και δεν νομίζω να φταίνε αποκλειστικά οι εταιρίες, αλλά ο επιβάτης και οι μεταφορικές όπου προτημούσαν τα γρήγορα πλοία της MINOAN, ακόμη και τα ΚΤΕΛ είχαν ειδικά δρομολόγια που σε έπερναν απευθείας έξω από τα ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ - ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ. Εδώ ο Αγ. Νικόλαος που έχει δική του εταιρεία (*ΛΑΝΕ*) δεν έχει πλέον σύνδεση με τον Πειραιά!

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Αυτό Captain το βλέπω πιο λογικό (πάντα κατά τη γνώμη μου). Είναι ιδανικά βαπόρια για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή. Ημερόπλοια βέβαια αλλά εύκολα σε μία μετασκευή!! :smile:

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Όταν μπεί και άλλος παίχτης στην μέση... Τότε τα πράγματα θα είναι δραματικά, ήδη η μεταφορική ικανότητα των 8 πλοίων που δραστηριοποιούνται στις γραμμές Πειραιά - Κρήτη είναι τεράστια ... Απλά σκεφτήτε την εποχή όπου η Κρήτη είχε δρομολόγια και από τα 5 λιμάνια της (Χανιά, Ρέθυμνο, Ηράκλειο, Αγ. Νικόλαος - Σητεία) ποια πλοία ήταν τότε στις γραμμές αυτές (βάση μεταφορικής οικανότητας) και ποια πλοία μπήκαν στις γραμμές (μετά το 2000) με αποτέλεσμα να ορφανέψουν μερικά λιμάνια, και δεν νομίζω να φταίνε αποκλειστικά οι εταιρίες, αλλά ο επιβάτης και οι μεταφορικές όπου προτημούσαν τα γρήγορα πλοία της MINOAN, ακόμη και τα ΚΤΕΛ είχαν ειδικά δρομολόγια που σε έπερναν απευθείας έξω από τα ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ - ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ. Εδώ ο Αγ. Νικόλαος που έχει δική του εταιρεία (*ΛΑΝΕ*) δεν έχει πλέον σύνδεση με τον Πειραιά!


Σίγουρα θα ήταν σκούρα τα πράγματα για τις άλλες εταιρείες με νέο παίχτη στη γραμμή του Ρεθύμνου. Είναι η μόνη καθαρή και κερδοφόρα γραμμή ακόμα. Αν δούμε όμως την ιστορία κοντά στο 2000 θα διαφωνήσω ότι ορφάνεψαν τα λιμάνια επειδή επιβάτες και μεταφορείς έτρεχαν σε γειτονικούς νομούς. Εκείνη την εποχή επικράτησε η φιλοσοφία ότι το μεγάλο ψάρι τρώει το μικρό και άρχισαν οι επιθέσεις σε εταιρείες λαϊκής βάσης για συγχώνευση η πώληση. Σχέδιο που ξεκίνησε να στρώνετε από το 1996 και μετά. Βρεθήκαν οι άκριες μέσω των εκάστοτε συμβούλων και έσβησαν σαν προορισμοί ορισμένα λιμάνια.

----------


## Thanasis89

Γνωρίζετε όλοι πάνω κάτω πόσο μ' αρέσει η υγιής κουβέντα και αυτή είναι μια υγιής κουβέντα επιτέλους για την πόλη που αγαπώ. 
Πάμε στην ουσία τώρα. Να σας πω ότι συμφωνώ με όλους. Ο καθένας έχει δίκιο σε κάποιο σημείο και όλοι μαζί βρίσκουμε την άκρη συμπληρώνοντας ο ένας τον άλλο.  
Πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει περιθώριο για τρίτο παίκτη στην γραμμή αυτή Μιχάλη. Το περιθώριο αυτό το δίνει το οδικό δίκτυο της Κρήτης. Είναι σε τόσο άθλια κατάσταση που ακόμα και τσάμπα να είναι το αυτοκίνητο στα Χανιά και στο Ηράκλειο, πιστεύω θα ότι θα ταξιδέψουν από το Ρέθυμνο. (βέβαια δεν είναι ο μοναδικός παράγοντας βλ. Βενζίνη, κούραση, τοπικισμός κλπ) 
Τείνει να γίνει καθημερινό το φαινόμενο να διπλώνουν νταλίκες στην Εθνική και κυρίως στο κομμάτι Ρέθυμνο - Ηράκλειο. Και αυτό οξύνθηκε από την μέρα που κόπηκε η σύνδεση με το Ρέθυμνο. ¶νθρωποι που κάνουν συχνά το δρομολόγιο έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν εκτός από αυτόν και πολλούς άλλους κινδύνους. Οπότε αυτό που στην ουσία είναι αρνητικό για τις χερσαίες μεταφορές γίνεται θετικό για τις θαλάσσιες. 
Επίσης, ο κόσμος που ταξιδεύει είναι φοιτητές, όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε. Στην χειρότερη των περιπτώσεων και αν υπήρχε καράβι για Πειραιά από το Ρέθυμνο θα ταξίδευαν 200+ άτομα σε κάθε δρομολόγιο και σας το λέω με βεβαιότητα (καθώς φεύγουν δύο τρία λεωφορεία για κάθε λιμάνι από το Ρέθυμνο). Όταν συζητάω με συμφοιτητές μου μου λένε χαρακτηριστικά : "Δεν το μπορώ αυτό το πράγμα να τρέχω Ηράκλειο/Χανιά". Επίσης, σε μέρες αιχμής ο κόσμος περιμένει έξω από το πλοίο για το ενισχυτικό λεωφορείο, σε άσχημες καιρικές συνθήκες και ταξιδεύει για την πόλη μας όρθιος και ταλαιπωρημένος. Είναι στιγμές που έχει ζήσει και ο γράφων εδώ και 3 χρόνια...  :Sad: 
Το θέμα της νταλίκας τώρα. Θεωρώ αδιανόητο να μην δω 3-5 επικαθίμενα μέσα στο πλοίο. Δεν σας λέω για 10-20-30. Λέω μόνο 5... Ο Κορνάρος στα πρώτα δρομολόγια έπαιρνε 10 νταλίκες. Το δρομολόγιο των 12 ωρών έπαιρνε 10 νταλίκες ! Και τώρα παίρνει 2-3... Το δρομολόγιο αυτό βάνει μέσα 2 νταλίκες ! ! ! ! Γιατί ; Εγώ δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω... ¶ξιο θαυμασμού ; Ίσως...
Θα μου πείτε είναι οριακά όλα αυτά, και θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σας ! Αλλά όταν το πλοίο θα κάνει 6 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα δηλαδή 3 πάνω και 3 κάτω δεν πιστεύω ότι δεν συγκεντρώνεται κόσμος. Θα ρυθμίζει το πρόγραμμά του και θα ταξιδεύει. Αν δουν βέβαια ότι θέλουν κι άλλα δρομολόγια θα μπουν. 
Σχετικά με τα υπόλοιπα απλά συμφωνώ και δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να συμπληρώσω κάτι. 
Για το θέμα πλοίου, εμένα με νοιάζει να έχει μια Α ποιότητα - καθαριότητα το ξενοδοχειακό και ας είναι στην ηλικία του Λατώ. Δεν ξεκινάς ένα νέο εγχείρημα (να ανοίξεις μια γραμμή), τουλάχιστον κατά την άποψή μου, με πλοίο δεκαετίας. Και το παν είναι οι ΤΙΜΕΣ. Προσφορές που δεν σου στοιχίζουν και μπορούν να σου προσφέρουν ένα ικανοποιητικό έσοδο.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Την καλημέρα μου και πάλι. Χαίρομαι και εγώ ιδιαιτέρα για αυτή την τόσο υγιή κουβέντα και τις απόψεις που εκφράζονται για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως όλες οι απόψεις έχουν βάση και πολύ λογικά πιθανά σενάρια. Σίγουρα πιάνουν τόπο. Θανάση λες τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους πάρα πολύ σωστά και είναι ακριβός έτσι όπως τα περιγράφεις. Θα αναφερθώ όμως στο θέμα της -απόστασης  – κόστος – ταλαιπωρία – κίνδυνος, δεν λύνονται όλα μαζί μόνο με καλλίτερο οδικό δίκιο (Β.Ο.Α.Κ.) που είναι απαραίτητο να γίνει και μάλιστα άμεσα. Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι θα λύσει εν μέρει το πρόβλημα. Για το θέμα της νταλίκας, θα μπορούσε να έρθει όλη η πίτα στο Ρέθυμνο. Ένα απλό παράδειγμα. Γνωρίζομαι πόσο υποφέρουν όλα τα καταστήματα του Ρεθύμνου με την ακτοπλοϊκή απομόνωση. ¶ρα προτιμούνε οι μεταφορείς που ταξιδεύουν από Ρέθυμνο και στηρίζουν τη γραμμή . Όποιος δεν έχει έργο λοιπόν πως θα ταξιδέψει?? Τώρα όσο για τον Κορνάρο βασικός λόγος που δεν έχει νταλίκα, είναι το ακριβό εισιτήριο εκτός λοιπόν ανταγωνισμού σε σχέση μόνο ένα δρομολόγιο την βδομάδα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Ένα απλό παράδειγμα. Γνωρίζομαι πόσο υποφέρουν όλα τα καταστήματα του Ρεθύμνου με την ακτοπλοϊκή απομόνωση. ¶ρα προτιμούνε οι μεταφορείς που ταξιδεύουν από Ρέθυμνο και στηρίζουν τη γραμμή . Όποιος δεν έχει έργο λοιπόν πως θα ταξιδέψει??


Μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις λιγο το παραπανω γιατι δεν το καταλαβα καλα; :Wink:

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Captain το Ρέθυμνο έχει υποστεί μεγάλο οικονομικό πλήγμα από την ακτοπλοϊκή απομόνωση. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο επιβάτης που μετακινείτε, ένα καφέ να πιει είναι έσοδα για τον τόπο. Φυσικά δεν μιλάω μόνο για καφέ γιατί το χρήμα κάνει κύκλο. Οι καταστηματάρχες όλοι το γνωρίζουν αυτό και όλοι θέλουν να μπαίνει καράβι στο λιμάνι. Οι προμήθειες σε όλους τους κλάδους γίνονται από τις μεταφορικές εταιρείες. Είναι εύκολο λοιπόν ο καταστηματάρχης  να αλλάξει την μεταφορική εταιρεία που είχε και συνεχίζει να τα ταξιδεύει από άλλο λιμάνι εκτός του Ρεθύμνου. ¶ρα λοιπόν ο μεταφορέας που δεν ταξιδεύει από Ρέθυμνο χάνει το έργο του. Και πίστεψε με Captain αυτό είναι εφικτό, θα γίνει και ήδη ζητείτε εδώ.

----------


## Thanasis89

Το μεταφορικό έργο του Ρεθύμνου από την μέχρι τώρα εικόνα που έχω, έχει ως εξής : εισαγωγές μεγάλης ποσότητας ζωοτροφών (τριφύλλια, σιτηρά κλπ - όλα μεταφέρονται με Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ) μαζί με εκείνα που εισάγει κάθε πόλη αυτού του μεγέθους στην Ελλάδα για να ζήσει (αυτοκίνητα, τρόφιμα, υπηρεσίες κλπ). Επίσης εξάγει μικρή ποσότητα γεωργικών προιόντων [ξυλεία, οπωρολαχανικά, έτοιμα τροφίμα (Creta Farm)]. Επίσης εδρεύουν στο Ρέθυμνο ένας μικρός αριθμός μεταφορικών επιχειρήσεων με αρκετά μεγάλο μεταφορικό έργο. Σ' Αυτά να προσθέσουμε τον τουρισμό (5 μήνες τον χρόνο) και τους φοιτητές (όλο τον χρόνο). 
Σχετικά πάντως με τις μεταφορικές, δεν νομίζω ότι οι Ρεθυμνιώτες αλλάζουν μεταφορικές. Απλά αλλάζουν οι μεταφορικές λιμάνι... Βέβαια δεν είμαι σίγουρος γι' αυτό...  :Wink: 
Στην περίπτωση των καταστημάτων δεν φταίει μόνο το ότι δεν υπάρχει καράβι. Θεωρώ ότι η έλλειψη πλοίου είναι ίσως ο τελευταίος τροχός της αμάξης στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Πιστεύω ότι ευθύνεται ο μεγάλος αριθμός τους και σε μεγάλο βαθμό η απουσία στοιχειώδους ποιότητας και συνέπειας προς τον πελάτη. Πάντως αυτό που με λειπεί είναι ότι ελάχιστα καταστήματα από αυτά που έχουν πληγεί έχουν συνησφέρει στην όποια προσπάθεια γίνεται για να έρθει πλοίο στο Ρέθυμνο. Προτάσεις το Επιμελητήριο Ρεθύμνης για την υποστήριξη της οποιασδήποτε προσπάθειας έπεσαν στο κενό. Δηλαδή, έχουν πληγωθεί από αυτή την κατάσταση αλλά δεν έχουν κάνει και τίποτα να κλείσουν την πληγή... Αντιφατικό ; Κι όμως συμβαίνει ! 
Το εισητήριο για τις νταλίκες είναι μια περίεργη περίπτωση. Βρίσκεται σε άμεση εξάρτηση με τον τύπο του πλοίου. Είναι ένα θέμα που θέλει βαθιά εξέταση και προσοχή ! 

Πάντως λύσεις υπάρχουν, ακόμα και τώρα... Απλά πρέπει να βγάλουμε τις παροπίδες και πετάξουμε από πάνω μας το κοντόφθαλμο μικροαστικό συμφέρον και να κοιτάξουμε μπροστά. Δεν θα πάψω να φωνάζω ότι η "κρίση" αυτή είναι ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ και με βρίσκει ενάντιο όποιος υποστηρίζει ότι είναι λόγος για αναδίπλωση και δραστικό περιορισμό των επενδύσεων. Ο περιορισμός των επενδύσεων σε περιόδους κρίσεων είναι ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΙΑ !

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Το μεταφορικό έργο του Ρεθύμνου από την μέχρι τώρα εικόνα που έχω, έχει ως εξής : εισαγωγές μεγάλης ποσότητας ζωοτροφών (τριφύλλια, σιτηρά κλπ - όλα μεταφέρονται με Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ) μαζί με εκείνα που εισάγει κάθε πόλη αυτού του μεγέθους στην Ελλάδα για να ζήσει (αυτοκίνητα, τρόφιμα, υπηρεσίες κλπ). Επίσης εξάγει μικρή ποσότητα γεωργικών προιόντων [ξυλεία, οπωρολαχανικά, έτοιμα τροφίμα (Creta Farm)]. Επίσης εδρεύουν στο Ρέθυμνο ένας μικρός αριθμός μεταφορικών επιχειρήσεων με αρκετά μεγάλο μεταφορικό έργο. Σ' Αυτά να προσθέσουμε τον τουρισμό (5 μήνες τον χρόνο) και τους φοιτητές (όλο τον χρόνο). 
> Σχετικά πάντως με τις μεταφορικές, δεν νομίζω ότι οι Ρεθυμνιώτες αλλάζουν μεταφορικές. Απλά αλλάζουν οι μεταφορικές λιμάνι... Βέβαια δεν είμαι σίγουρος γι' αυτό... 
> Στην περίπτωση των καταστημάτων δεν φταίει μόνο το ότι δεν υπάρχει καράβι. Θεωρώ ότι η έλλειψη πλοίου είναι ίσως ο τελευταίος τροχός της αμάξης στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Πιστεύω ότι ευθύνεται ο μεγάλος αριθμός τους και σε μεγάλο βαθμό η απουσία στοιχειώδους ποιότητας και συνέπειας προς τον πελάτη. 
> Πάντως αυτό που με λειπεί είναι ότι ελάχιστα καταστήματα από αυτά που έχουν πληγεί έχουν συνησφέρει στην όποια προσπάθεια γίνεται για να έρθει πλοίο στο Ρέθυμνο. Προτάσεις το Επιμελητήριο Ρεθύμνης για την υποστήριξη της οποιασδήποτε προσπάθειας έπεσαν στο κενό. Δηλαδή, έχουν πληγωθεί από αυτή την κατάσταση αλλά δεν έχουν κάνει και τίποτα να κλείσουν την πληγή... Αντιφατικό ; Κι όμως συμβαίνει ! 
> 
> Το εισητήριο για τις νταλίκες είναι μια περίεργη περίπτωση. Βρίσκεται σε άμεση εξάρτηση με τον τύπο του πλοίου. Είναι ένα θέμα που θέλει βαθιά εξέταση και προσοχή ! 
> 
> Πάντως λύσεις υπάρχουν, ακόμα και τώρα... Απλά πρέπει να βγάλουμε τις παροπίδες και πετάξουμε από πάνω μας το κοντόφθαλμο μικροαστικό συμφέρον και να κοιτάξουμε μπροστά. Δεν θα πάψω να φωνάζω ότι η "κρίση" αυτή είναι ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ και με βρίσκει ενάντιο όποιος υποστηρίζει ότι είναι λόγος για αναδίπλωση και δραστικό περιορισμό των επενδύσεων. Ο περιορισμός των επενδύσεων σε περιόδους κρίσεων είναι ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΙΑ !


Τα τριφιλάδικα Θανάση είναι στάνταρ δύο συρόμενα στην γραμμή για Ρέθυμνο, που ούτως η άλως θα τα έχεις, διότι λόγω του εύφλεκτου δεν μπαίνουν πάνω από δύο σε ποστάλι και έτσι εγκλωβίζονται στον Πειραιά.
Ο μικρός αριθμός μεταφορικών επιχειρήσεων, δεν είναι καθόλου μικρός. Για Ρέθυμνο τα γραφεία μεταφορών και μεμονωμένοι επαγγελματίες αυτοκινητιστές, είναι περίπου 25 επαγγελματίες. Ο αριθμός σε καρότσες που έχουν οι συγκεκριμένοι επαγγελματίες, είναι πάνω από 180. Αυτό βέβαια δεν συμένει ότι όλες ταξιδεύουν. Εξάλλου οι προδιαγραφές του πλοίου για Ρέθυμνο, είναι πιο μικρές από τα θηρία των γειτονικών λιμανιών.

Αυτό για τους επαγγελματίες καταστηματάρχες, δεν θέλω εδώ να το σχολιάσω και δεν νομίζω να έπεσαν στο Ρέθυμνο όλοι οι κακοί επαγγελματίες!!! 


Ο τρόπος της προσπάθειας που γίνετε και εμένα δεν με πείθει. Η λέξη συνεταιρισμός και μόνο, με κάνει να έχω μεγάλες επιφυλάξεις (βόλεμα και καρέκλα σε ορισμένους- κομματικά οφέλη – γενικώς πολύ κακή διαχείριση) Αυτά λοιπόν που προσπαθούν να πουλήσουν ότι επέλεξαν ένα υγειές τρόπο ναυτιλιακού σχήματος δεν έπεισαν κανένα και αυτό αποδείχτηκε τώρα κοντά 2χρόνια. Μιά και μιλάμε για μή συμμετοχή Με πιο τρόπο λοιπόν στηρίζεις κάτι που το θεωρείς λάθος??? Ας μήν αναφερθώ παραπέρα και συγνώμη γιατι αυτό αφορά άλλο topic.

Η κρίση θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα μαζί σου ότι είναι η καλύτερη εποχή σήμερα για να γίνουν επενδύσεις..

----------


## navielect

Και αν η ΝΕΛ βαλει βαπορι που ειναι 2 θεσεις δεξια απο το θεοφιλο βαμμενο ετοιμο με κυπριακη σημαια στη γραμμη και μαλιστα με προοπτικες να το κρατησει ολο το χειμωνα? παραμεινετε συντονισμενοι  :Wink:

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Και αν η ΝΕΛ βαλει βαπορι που ειναι 2 θεσεις δεξια απο το θεοφιλο βαμμενο ετοιμο με κυπριακη σημαια στη γραμμη και μαλιστα με προοπτικες να το κρατησει ολο το χειμωνα? παραμεινετε συντονισμενοι


Αυτό να το πάρω σαν αίνιγμα η σαν πληροφορία ???? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιάννη δεν μ' αρέσουν οι γενικεύσεις γι' αυτό και δεν αναφέρθηκα στο σύνολο των επαγγελματιών. Υπάρχουν επαγγελματίες στο Ρέθυμνο αξιόλογοι που ξέρουν καλά την δουλειά τους και σίγουρα δεν αναφέρομαι σ' αυτούς. Δεν ξέρω ίσως να κρίνω και λάθος, που είναι πολύ πιθανόν. 
Στην περίπτωση των μεταφορικών η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν γνώριζα τον ακριβή αριθμό τους. Και σ' ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία. Τουλάχιστον για μένα είναι πολύτιμη.

Στην περίπτωση του Συνεταιρισμού δεν μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, συμπληρώνοντας όμως κάτι. Γενικά, στον αέρα γύρω από αυτή την συζήτηση υπάρχουν και οι μεν και οι δε απόψεις. Η δικιά μου άποψη πέφτει κάπου στην μέση και αμφιταλαντεύεται ανάλογα με τα όποια γεγονότα φτάνουν μέχρι τις αισθήσεις μου. Είναι ένα θέμα στο οποίο δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω, αλλά ήθελα την γνώμη σου και καλά έκανες και μας την είπες. 

Δεν ξέρω αν όντως εν τέλει είναι βόλεμα, γιατί μπήκαν σε μια μέγγενη, αυτοί που μπήκαν, η οποία τους πιέζει. ¶γγιξαν ένα πολύ ευαίσθητο θέμα και αν δεν το διαχειριστούν σωστά θα βγουν χαμένοι. Και νομίζω ότι θα συμφωνήσεις... Πάντως σχετικά με τον συνεταιρισμό όλα θα κριθούν σε 5 μέρες από τώρα. Θα δούμε πόσο πεπεισμένοι είναι και οι ίδιοι οι συνέταιροι για την δυνατότητά τους να αγοράσουν πλοίο ! 

Θέλω όμως την αντιπρότασή σου πάνω σ' αυτή την κατάσταση. Αν όχι ο συνεταιρισμός, για σένα, τι τότε ; Τι θα λειτουργούσε καλύτερα με την ίδια μορφή (εταιρεία) ; Τι θα έπειθε τους Ρεθυμνιώτες που δεν το έκανε αυτή η εταιρεία ; Δηλαδή πως θα έκλεινε η πληγή και θα συμμετείχαν όλοι οι Ρεθυμνιώτες ; 

Και αν ποτέ ερχόταν πλοίο από αυτή την περίεργη κατάσταση του συνεταιρισμού, θα την αποδοκιμάζανε πιστεύεις ; Δηλαδή δεν θα έμπαινε ο κόσμος στο πλοίο του συνεταιρισμού ; 

Είναι απορίες που με ταλανίζουν καιρό καθώς παρακολουθώ, όσο μου επιτρέπει η θέση μου, τα τεκτενόμενα.

Τώρα όσο για το τελευταίο μπαμ, έχω τις επιφυλάξεις μου ως ήθισται... ;-)

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Και αν η ΝΕΛ βαλει βαπορι που ειναι 2 θεσεις δεξια απο το θεοφιλο βαμμενο ετοιμο με κυπριακη σημαια στη γραμμη και μαλιστα με προοπτικες να το κρατησει ολο το χειμωνα? παραμεινετε συντονισμενοι


Ξερεις κατι συγκεκριμενο η ειναι μια υποθεση αναλογη με εκεινη για τη βλαβη της αριστερης κυριας μηχανης του Horizon που τελικα ηταν η δεξια; Θελω να πω, ειναι πληροφορια που γνωριζεις απο καλη πηγη η μια λογικη υποθεση οπως τοτε με τη βλαβη;

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Επειδή θα αναφέρω την γνώμη μου για το συνεταιρισμό θα παρακαλούσα εάν είμαι εκτός topic μεταφέρεται το θέμα όπου χρειάζεται. 
Από την αρχή που άκουσα ότι αυτή η εταιρεία θα έχει τη μορφή συνεταιρισμού, (ένα πείραμα δηλαδή ούτε καν ναυτιλιακό σχήμα) διάβασα το καταστατικό, που είναι ένας σκέτος εγκλωβισμός, πολύ δυσκίνητος σε δύσκολες αποφάσεις, όπως και την τιμή της μερίδας, κατάλαβα ότι μερικοί το έφτιαξαν (ίσως κατευθυνόμενοι) στα μέτρα τους, για να είναι πάντα κυρίαρχοι της κατάστασης (βλέπε παράδειγμα άλλων συνεταιρισμών σε ξηρά) Το παράδειγμα ήταν η παγκρήτια συνεταιριστική τράπεζα. Ο μόνος συνεταιρισμός που πηγαίνει καλά βέβαια σε σχέση με άλλες τράπεζες στα πιο χαμηλά επίπεδα. (βλέπε ισολογισμούς τις) Καλά διάβασες Θανάση η τράπεζα που πουλάει χρήμα σε σύγκριση με ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία που αναζητά επιβάτες σε τεράστιο ανταγωνισμό. Φυσικά ήταν πολλή εύκολο μέσω των Μ.Μ.Ε. να προβάλουν οτι το σχήμα που επέλεξαν είναι το μόνο σίγουρο και οποιαδήποτε άλλη μορφή σε εταιρεία είναι επικίνδυνη για το μέλλον. (Εάν ήταν έτσι θα ήταν όλοι συνεταιρισμοί και δεν θα υπήρχαν εταιρείες.) Η πραγματικότητα όμως έδειξε ότι ο Ρεθυμνιώτης δεν είναι τελικά και τόσο ευκολόπιστος. Δεν το πίστεψε. Απέχει και απαξιοί κάτι που δεν του αρέσει. 
Μερικοί Θανάση συμφωνώ ότι μπήκαν σε μία μέγγενη και εγκλωβίστηκαν δίστιχος, παρόλο που είχαν καλή πρόθεση. Ήταν πιο ρομαντικοί, και παρασύρθηκαν πιστεύοντας τα όλα αυτά και λέγοντας, ας γίνει κάτι και όπως θέλει να γίνει.
Εμένα η γνώμη μου είναι ότι έπρεπε να γίνει ένα ναυτικό η ναυτιλιακό σχήμα είτε λαϊκής βάσης είτε να στηριχτεί καθαρά σε επιχειρηματίες Ρεθυμνιώτες. Αυτοί ήταν που θα έβαζαν το χρήμα και επιπλέων θα υπήρχε υγεία στην εταιρεία και μην μου πει κανένας πάλι το παραμύθι ότι θα είχε την κατάληξη της Ρεθυμνιακής, που το βρήκαν καραμέλα και το μασάνε για δικαιολογία. Υπάρχουν χίλιοι τρόποι να διαφυλάξεις την εταιρεία από ένα τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο. Εν πας περιπτώσει το πιο απλό πράγμα που μπορούσαν να κάνουν, ήταν να δουν με πιο τρόπο κατάφεραν και χάλασαν την Ρεθυμνιακή, για να φράξουν πρώτα αυτό το παράθυρο στο καταστατικό. Υπάρχουν και δημοσιεύσεις και καταγγελίες από το 1995. Δεν μπήκαν καν στον κόπο όμως να το κάνουν, παρά προτίμησαν την οδό που τους βόλευε . Έτσι θα ερχόταν τα οι πόροι για την αγορά πλωτού μέσου. Και όχι με τον τρόπο που έχουν επιλέξει ΄΄ βάλε εσύ χρήματα να κάνω πάντα εγώ κουμάντο γιατί έχω τους ψήφους ΄΄. Βέβαια αυτό σήμερα δεν γίνεται να αλλάξει γιατί το καταστατικό το απαγορεύει κατηγορηματικά και δεν γίνεται ούτε τους βολεύει να βγουν ψεύτες σε αυτά που στήριζαν . 
Τώρα Θανάση αυτό που πιστεύω ότι αν αγόραζε πλοίο ο συνεταιρισμός σίγουρα δεν θα το αποδοκίμαζε κανένας αντίθετος θα το χειροκροτούσαν όλοι. Όμως δεν θα υπήρχε ποτέ η υγεία σε ένα τέτοιο σχήμα να κρατηθεί για πολλά χρόνια. Θα χρεωνόταν από κακή διαχείριση όπως συμβαίνει πάντα. Αυτός ο συνεταιρισμός δεν θα αποτελούσε καμία διαφορά από κανένα άλλο συνεταιρισμό στην Ελλάδα.. Ας το ξαναπούμε μία ακόμα φορά ότι εδώ έχομε να κάνομε με θάλασσα και είναι διαφορετικοί οι κανόνες του παιχνιδιού. Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα.

----------


## Thanasis89

Λες το σωστό πράγμα, στο σωστό μέρος και στο σωστό χρόνο. ;-)
Με βρίσκεις απόλυτα σύμφωνο σε όλα ! Μα σε όλα... Θεωρώ την ναυτιλία ως ένα τομέα που κάθε λεπτό που χάνεται είναι πολύτιμο. Και σ' αυτό αδυνατεί να ανταπεξέλθει μια εταιρεία μ' αυτή την μορφή. Συμβουλία, παρασυμβούλια αποφάσεις κλπ. Είσαι απολύτως σωστός. Ο χρόνος θα δείξει αν θα τα καταφέρει πρώτα να φέρει πλοίο και έπειτα να το συντηρήσει.

Τώρα σχετικά με τον αν θα φέρουν πλοίο, πραγματικά δεν το γνωρίζω και από το επόμενο χρόνο δεν θα με νοιάζει εμένα προσωπικά. Θα με νοιάζει το ότι η πόλη που πέρασα 4 χρόνια της ζωής μου και αγάπησα όσο καμιά θα βρεθεί σε ένα δρόμο χωρίς επιστροφή. 
Περιέργως η έλλειψη πλοίου έχει εγήρει πολλά θέματα ακόμα και τον λόγο ύπαρξης του πανεπιστημίου στην πόλη. Πρέπει να καταλάβει ο κάθε Ρεθεμνιώτης ότι η κατάσταση είναι οριακή, αν δεν το έχει καταλάβει ήδη.

Απλά ελπίζω για το καλό αυτού του τόπου και ας ενοχλεί μερικούς το ότι ελπίζω. Δεν ξέρουν εκείνοι όμως ότι ελπίζω γενικά,  σε μια λύση. Δεν ελπίζω ούτε μόνο από τον συνεταιρισμό ούτε μόνο από την Blue Star και όπως αλλιώς μπορεί να λέγεται αυτή. 
Για μένα αν οι Ρεθυμνιώτες - ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙ - δεν δώσουν μόνοι τους λύση στο πρόβλημά τους δεν θα τους την δώσει κανείς. Αυτό πρέπει να το καταλάβουν ! Ας πάρουν αποφάσεις όσο είναι νωρίς, γιατί ο χρόνος που απομένει είναι λίγος. 

Εύχομαι το καλύτερο για το Ρεθυμνάκι !

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Ακριβώς έτσι Θανάση είναι τα πράγματα όπως τα λες . Αν δεν πάρουν οι ίδιοι οι Ρεθυμνιώτες το πρόβλημα στα χέρια τους δεν θα γίνει ποτέ τίποτα. Για αυτό το λόγω είπα και το στηρίζω να είναι υγειές σε επιχειρηματική βάση, γιατί κάποιος που θα βάλει χρήματα θα τα πονέσει. Δυστυχώς από ότι βλέπεις Θανάση ούτε Νομάρχης ούτε Δήμαρχος ενδιαφέρεται για το θέμα. Αντιθέτως μπορώ να πω το ακτοπλοϊκό, το θάβουν όσο πιο βαθιά γίνεται. 
Ο μόνος λόγος που θα ενδιαφερθεί κάποιος άρχοντας του τόπου είναι καθαρά και μόνο για να πιάσει τον ευαίσθητο πολίτη σε ένα τέτοιο καυτό θέμα και να πουν ΄΄ Να αυτός ο κομματικά υποψήφιος δεν είναι που είχε ενδιαφερθεί για καράβι μίλησε στα Μ.Μ.Ε.΄΄ π.χ. για το πρόβλημα ΄΄ μόνο λόγια πολιτικά λοιπόν και τίποτα άλλο. Κανένας δεν θέλει να συγκρουστεί με κανένα.
Αυτή είναι η ανάπτυξη του τόπου και η στήριξη της περήφανης Ελληνικής Ναυτιλίας!!!!! 
Όσο λέμε ότι βρεχόμαστε από Θάλασσα πρέπει να προσεγγίζουν και καράβια!!!
Δυστυχώς και λυπάμαι πολύ για αυτό που λέω αλλά αυτοί είμαστε !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Κάθε ένας έχει τον δικό του σκοπό σ' αυτή την ζωή. Δεν μπορεί όμως για τον δικό του σκοπό να κρατά πίσω μια ολόκληρη κοινωνία. Δεν θα ήθελα να πω κάτι παραπάνω ο νοών νοήτω. 

Όπως ορθώς λες ο μόνος λόγος για να ενδιαθερθεί είναι για να εισπράξει μια Α διαφήμιση. Έγινε κάτι πρόσφατο... Ελπίζω να το θυμάσε... Αλλά δεν μπήκα καν στον κόπο να το σχολιάσω. 

Στην περίπτωση της ναυτιλίας και των διάφορων πολιτικών, μου αρκεί το Δελτίο Τύπου του Ανωμερίτη προέδρου του ΟΛΠ για τα Ro-Ro της ΝΕΛ. Τα οποία πρέπει να μετακινηθούν στο Λαύριο ή στην Ελευσίνα για να μπορέσουν να φορτώσουν καθώς εμποδίζουν στην Καρβουνόσκαλα. Κι όχι μόνο εμποδίζουν τα πλοία στην καρβουνόσκαλα εμποδίζουν και τα φορτηγά την κίνηση πέριξ του Ικονίου, η οποία κίνηση για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα της και να μην εμποδίζουν τα φορτηγά έκαναν ένα μεγάλο έργο το οποίο συνδέει τον Πειραιά με το Ικόνιο σε χρόνο μηδέν και λένε ότι εμποδίζουν την κίνηση. Δηλαδή και ο πιο ηλίθιος ακόμα θα καταλάβενε το προφανές. Λοιπόν τι τα ψάχνεις ; Η πίτα είναι καλά μοιρασμένη και τους βολεύει όλους !

 Δεν μένει τίποτα άλλο από το να περιμένουμε... Να δούμε που θα φτάσει το πράγμα !

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Δυστυχώς Θανάση είναι έτσι τα πράγματα όπως τα λες.  Μακάρι να βγω ψεύτης, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι όπια νεοσύστατη εταιρεία μπει από εδώ και στο εξής στο ναυτιλιακό παιχνίδι, θα την στέλνουν στο Λαύριο.

----------


## Tsikalos

Επειδή το θέμα έχει πολλές σελίδες δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί αλλά το Ρέθυμνο έχει μία δυσκολία-Βύθισμα. Ήταν θέμα συζήτησης παλαιότερα και δεν ξέρω αν έχει λυθεί πλέον.
Η σύνδεση ΄Ρέθυμνο -Πειραίας, ενδέχεται αν βοηθ΄θηκε από το Blue star. Η σούδα είναι πιο κοντά με το ρεθυμνο απ΄ότι το ΗράΚΛειο και η ώρα ανχώρησης (όχι όμψς και άφιξης στον πειραιά) η ίδια.
Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι μία πόλη σαν το ρέθυμνο πρέπει να μένειο χωρίς τακτική συγκοινωνία. Το ηράκλειο -ρέθυμνο  και το Χανιά _ρέθυμνο είναι φουλ στα πρωινά λεωφορεία.
Ο ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ κατάλληλο βαπόρι για το Ρέθυμνο αρκεί να απεμπλακεί από την περιπέτεια του στα Κύθηρα (κοινώς άλλο πλοίο εκεί). Ένας συνδυασμός μέρα παρά μέρα δρομολόγιο και με 1 φορά την εβδομάδα συνδυασμό με νησί (Σίφνο, όπως παλιότερα :Wink:  θα έδινε το ατού σύνδεση Κρήτης με το νησί αυτό,σημειώστε ότι η Δυτική Κρήτη δεν έχει πρόσβαση σε νησί με δρομολόγια, συχνότερα δρομολόγια για ρέθυμνο και ικανοποιητικό μέγεθος πλοίου.
μΑκάρι να βελτιωθεί η πρόσβαση για Ρέθυμνο γιατί προς το παρόν (ας δούμε τι θα γίνει και με τον Καλικράτη στην Παιδεία) έχει πολλούς φοιτητές αλλά και διδάσκοντες που πηγαινοέρχονται...

----------


## marsant

Δυστηχως αυτη γραμμη φαινεται να μενει και ΘΑ μεινει ορφανη για παρα πολυ καιρο.Μονο αν γινει επιδοτουμενο το Ρεθυμνο θα ενδιαφερθουν καποιοι αλλα ειναι λυπηρο να φτασει σε τετοιο σημειο.Πλεον ολες οι εταιριες κοιτανε το σιγουρο κερδος και στο τελος θα σβησουν και αλλες γραμμες.Παντως ενα πλοιο που μου ερχεται στο μυαλο για την γραμμη θα ηταν το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ που ειναι οτι πρεπει ,αλλα οι σκεψεις και αποψεις μας απεχουν απο την σκληρη πραγματικοτητα.

----------


## johnny7b

Πριν από μερικές μέρες το θέμα είχε πάρει φωτιά. Διάβαζα με προσοχή τι γραφόταν αλλά κάποια σενάρια μου φαίνονταν πολύ τραβηγμένα. Όπως το να μπει το BS Paros/Naxos στη γραμμή, ένα πλοίο που είναι ιδανικό για Κυκλάδες και έχει βρει τον κόσμο του. 

Τα δεδομένα λοιπόν στα οποία συμφωνούν οι περισσότεροι που εξέφρασαν γνώμη στις προηγούμενες σελίδες είναι:
 η Κρήτη έχει ήδη πολλά πλοία με συνολικά υπερεπαρκή μεταφορική ικανότητα κάποια από τις ήδη υπάρχουσες εταιρίες είναι δύσκολο να βάλει κι άλλο πλοίο, επειδή θα είναι σαν να ανταγωνίζεται τον εαυτό της καινούριος παίκτης θα αργήσει να μπει και ΑΝ προσπαθήσει να μπει θα πολεμηθεί με όλα τα διαθέσιμα μέσα

Από την άλλη με παραξένεψε που ο Βγενόπουλος συνάντησε τους Ρεθυμνιώτες. Αν δεν υπήρχε καν η σκέψη για εξυπηρέτηση του Ρεθύμνου πιστεύω ότι ως πρόεδρος του ομίλου θα τους παρέπεμπε σε κάποιον παράγοντα τις Attica. Από την άλλη ο Ορίζοντας δεν έχει την ταχύτητα να εξυπηρετήσει και το Ρέθυμνο και να μπει άλλο ένα πλοίο για Κρήτη δύσκολο...

Το μόνο πιθανό σενάριο που βλέπω εγώ εφικτό (όχι απαραίτητα συμφέρον/εφαρμόσιμο) είναι *για 3 δρομολόγια την εβδομαδα να γίνεται σκάτζα ο Ορίζοντας με κάποιο μεγάλο Blue Star*, οπότε με τις ίδιες ώρες αναχώρησης και άφιξης στον Πειραιά, να προσεγγίζεται και το Ρέθυμνο. Αυτό το σενάριο έχει το πλεονέκτημα οτι ο Βγενό το παίζει ευεργέτης, η BS συνδέει όλα τα λιμάνια της Κρήτης με τον Πειραιά (τέλειο marketing) και δεν υπάρχει επιπλέον κόστος για ξεχωριστό πλοίο. Το μειονέκτημα είναι ότι αποδυναμώνεται η γραμμή των Δωδεκανήσων (υπάρχει και αντίπαλον δέος πλέον), χωρίς τίποτα τραγικό όμως. +2 ώρες στα δρομολόγια 3 φορές τη βδομάδα. 

Πως σας φαίνονται τα σενάρια που βγάζω βραδιάτικα?  :Razz:

----------


## yoR

Πάρα πολύ καλό το σενάριο σου, αλλά η δική μου γνώμη είναι ότι κανείς απο αυτούς δεν θα ασχοληθεί περαιτέρω. Ειδικά ο κ. Βγενόπουλος απλά ήθελε να καλοπιάσει με κόλπα πολιτικής φύσης τους αδικημένους ρεθυμιώτες μπάς και τους πιάσει πελάτες.. Εν μέρει το κατάφερε, όμως στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού τους όλοι κρατάνε το γεγονός πως η ΑΝΕΚ θα είναι πάντα εκεί έστω στα Χανιά ενώ όλοι οι άλλοι ερχονται και φεύγουν (ή μπορέι να φύγουν).. Πέρα αυτού εγώ προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι το Ρέθυμνο έχει αδικηθεί απίστευτα και απροκάλυπτα πολύ.. Τουλάχιστον η ΑΝΕΚ έπρεπε να έχει αγοράσει ένα 130μετρο γιαπωνεζάκι τι θα της κόστιζε; Και ας το έβαζε 3 φορές εκεί και τις υπόλοιπες κάπου αλλού (πχ και Κίσσαμο-ΚΥΘΗΡΑ-Πειραιά) και θα ήταν και ευεργέτες και η <<δική μας κρητική εταιρεία>> που πλασάρει και στη διαφήμιση της στα τοπικά κανάλια που ο κρητικός παππούς δείχνει την κληρονομία στο εγγόνι του, το ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ..(τυχερό το πιτσιρίκι). Νομίζω είναι πολύ εύκολο και λογικό ανάμεσα σε μύρια άλλα παράδοξα όπως πχ το δρομολόγιο του Β. ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ που δε ξέρω για πόσο αφελείς περνούν το κόσμο που έπρεπε να ήταν και ικανοποιημένοι για το Πειραιάς-Ρέθυμνο μέσω ΓΟΥΑΤΕΜΑΛΑΣ. Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία λένε, αλλά τα ισχυρά συμφέροντα του νομού Χανίων και η εγωκαταστροφική αδυναμία του νομού Ρεθύμνου τελικά την σκότωσαν νωρίτερα..

Το Ρέθυμνο παλιά το λέγαν Ρύθημνα, δε θα ήταν ωραίο όνομα για πλοίο;

----------


## johnny7b

Πολύ καλό όνομα! Τώρα μόνο μένει να βρούμε πλοίο για να το δώσουμε.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Πάντως δυστυχώς τα πράγματα έχουν όπως τα περιγράφεις και δε διαφαίνεται ελπίδα να μπει πλοίο στο εγγύς μέλλον. Αλλά με τόσα σενάρια που τους έχουμε βρει σε αυτό το φόρουμ, αν μας διαβάζουν, δεν ξέρεις, μπορεί σε κάποιαν εταιρία να αρέσει ένα και να γινει η δουλειά. :shock: 
Μπαααααααααα

----------


## villy

> Είναι το Αλέξανδρος!
> Συνέντευξη του κοινοτάρχη Γαύδου και του εφοπλιστή κ. Γαζή.
> http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=3540





> Μόνο αυτές είναι πραγματικές λύσεις σε προβλήματα όπως στην περίπτωση της Γαύδου. Είναι άξιοι που ενδιαφέρονται για τον ανάπτυξη του τόπου τους. Αυτή είναι η πραγματική ανάπτυξη η άμεση λύση του προβλήματος!!!


Θα συμφωνήσω στο απόλυτο και μακάρι να το δουν (ξεστραβωθούν) ομοίως το θέμα και στις άλλες περιοχές όπως του Ρεθύμνου, οι φορείς και αρμόδιοι.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Θα συμφωνήσω στο απόλυτο και μακάρι να το δουν (ξεστραβωθούν) ομοίως το θέμα και στις άλλες περιοχές όπως του Ρεθύμνου, οι φορείς και αρμόδιοι.


Δυστυχώς στο Ρέθυμνο δεν έχομε ΑΞΙΟΥΣ αρμόδιους, Κανένας από τους Κυρίους που ασχολούνται με τα κοινά δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πάει κόντρα σε μεγαλύτερα συμφέροντα, ποτέ εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια δεν είδαμε κανένα άρχοντα του τόπου να έρθει σε σύγκρουση για το καλό του Ρεθύμνου, θα τους δούμε μόνο σε πανηγύρια και χαρές. Αυτό το βλέπομαι  καθημερινά εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια. Όποιος πάει κόντρα στο σύστημα τον πετάει δια μαγείας αυτόματα εκτός. 
Παράδειγμα 1. Γαύδος ΄ μέσα σε μόλις 12 μέρες λύθηκε η ακτοπλοϊκή απομόνωση της Γαύδου, Οι αρμόδιοι προσπαθούσαν καθημερινά, μέχρι που βρέθηκε η λύση του προβλήματος σε ελάχιστο χρόνο.
 Παράδειγμα 2 Ρέθυμνο ΄ μετά από 5 χρόνια σταδιακής απομόνωσης  (και τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια μόνιμης απομόνωσης) του νομού προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν ότι είμαστε σε πλεονεκτική θέση που δεν έχομε, ρύπους και όχλο από πλοία στο λιμάνι, τα δέχονται οι γείτονες νομοί, και τι είναι η απόσταση?? είναι μηδενική σε γειτονικά λιμάνια, να κουβεντιάζομε για να υπάρχει καράβι και στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου…

----------


## panthiras1

Δεν είναι οι ίδιες συνθήκες σε Ρέθυμνο και Γαύδο. Στη μία περίπτωση το νησί λέγεται ΚΡΗΤΗ και στην άλλη περίπτωση λέγεται ΓΑΥΔΟΣ. Η ΚΡΗΤΗ είχε και έχει συγκοινωνία, η ΓΑΥΔΟΣ δεν είχε και έπρεπε να αποκτήσει για να μην υπάρξει αποκλισμός.

Τα πιό πάνω βέβαια δεν σημαίνουν ότι δεν θα πρέπει να βρεθεί λύση και για το Ρέθυμνο. Εύχομαι σύντομα να λυθεί και το θέμα "απ' ευθείας σύνδεση του Ρεθύμνου με τον Πειραιά και όχι μόνο ..."

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Δεν είναι οι ίδιες συνθήκες σε Ρέθυμνο και Γαύδο. Στη μία περίπτωση το νησί λέγεται ΚΡΗΤΗ και στην άλλη περίπτωση λέγεται ΓΑΥΔΟΣ. Η ΚΡΗΤΗ είχε και έχει συγκοινωνία, η ΓΑΥΔΟΣ δεν είχε και έπρεπε να αποκτήσει για να μην υπάρξει αποκλισμός.
> 
> Τα πιό πάνω βέβαια δεν σημαίνουν ότι δεν θα πρέπει να βρεθεί λύση και για το Ρέθυμνο. Εύχομαι σύντομα να λυθεί και το θέμα "απ' ευθείας σύνδεση του Ρεθύμνου με τον Πειραιά και όχι μόνο ..."


Αν διάβασες και κατάλαβες καλά τα γραφόμενα μου αναφέρομαι στους τοπικούς άρχοντες που δεν θέλουν να έρθει βαπόρι στο Ρέθυμνο!!!!!

----------


## panthiras1

Θέλω να πω ότι δεν υπάρχουν ίδια κίνητρα για να αγωνιστεί κάποιος (π.χ. τοπικός άρχοντας) να μπεί πλοίο στο Ρέθυμνο ή στη Γαύδο. Είναι άλλο πράγμα να μην βολεύεσαι με τα διπλανά πλοία και άλλο πράγμα να είσαι αποκλεισμένος.




> Από T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ: Αν διάβασες και κατάλαβες καλά τα γραφόμενα μου αναφέρομαι στους τοπικούς άρχοντες που δεν θέλουν να έρθει βαπόρι στο Ρέθυμνο!!!!!


Εντάξυ, το κατάλαβα αυτό.


Υ.Γ. Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά; Μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι πήρα προαγωγή. Τώρα είμαι ναύτης.

----------


## villy

> Θέλω να πω ότι δεν υπάρχουν ίδια κίνητρα για να αγωνιστεί κάποιος (π.χ. τοπικός άρχοντας) να μπεί πλοίο στο Ρέθυμνο ή στη Γαύδο. Είναι άλλο πράγμα να μην βολεύεσαι με τα διπλανά πλοία και άλλο πράγμα να είσαι αποκλεισμένος.


H περίπτωση είναι ίδια. Θα συμφωνήσω ότι το Ρέθυμνο δεν είναι αποκλεισμένο, αλλά η οικονομική ζημιά για 130.000 κατοίκους, πάμπολους μεταφορείς και χιλιάδες εμπόρους και επαγγελματίες είναι ανυπολόγιστη.
Ανυπολόγιστο είναι όμως και το κέρδος αυτών που έχουν συμφέρον το Ρέθυμνο να μην έχει καράβι.
Επομένως λύση θα μπορούσε να βρεθεί (ακόμα και επιδοτούμενη - βλέπε Γαύδος) απλά δεν συμφέρει τους 2-3 που πατούν το νομό με τις τεράστιες πατούσες τους και υπό την ανοχή των θεσμικών φορέων μας και την ανοργάνωτη αδιαφορία των πολιτών που διακατέχονται από έντονο ωχαδερφισμό!

Υ.Γ. Θεωρώ όμως ότι η κουβέντα θα έπρεπε να μεταφερθεί στο thread Γραμμή Ρέθυμνο - Πειραιάς, γιατί είναι άδικο να την συνεχίζουμε στο thread ΑΝΕΝΔΥΚ

----------


## Trakman

Η κουβέντα που αφορά το Ρέθυμνο μεταφέρθηκε εδώ.

----------


## panthiras1

Ένα καλό δρομολόγιο θεωρώ ότι είναι το Ρέθυμνο - Καλαμάτα - Πάτρα.

Θα κέρδιζε όλους τους επιβάτες και τις νταλίκες που πάνε από την Κρήτη στην Ιταλία.
Το Ρέθυμνο έχει το πλεονέκτημα να βρίσκεται περίπου στην μέση της Κρήτης και έτσι να μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί όλους τους Νομούς της.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Ένα καλό δρομολόγιο θεωρώ ότι είναι το Ρέθυμνο - Καλαμάτα - Πάτρα.
> 
> Θα κέρδιζε όλους τους επιβάτες και τις νταλίκες που πάνε από την Κρήτη στην Ιταλία.
> Το Ρέθυμνο έχει το πλεονέκτημα να βρίσκεται περίπου στην μέση της Κρήτης και έτσι να μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί όλους τους Νομούς της.


Θα ήταν καλό αλλά πριν από χρόνια. Τώρα που τελειώνει η Ολυμπία οδός θα είναι ''παιχνίδι'' η Πάτρα

----------


## panthiras1

Ίσως η Ολυμπία βοηθά και για Κίσσαμο. Λιγότερες ώρες ταξιδιού..... λιγότερα ναύλα στα πλοία. Εννοώ Καλαμάτα - Κίσσαμος ή Ρέθυμνο.

ΥΓ. Τις νταλίκες πάντως τις διευκολύνει να ταξιδεύουν για Ιταλία χωρίς οδηγό. Αρκεί να υπάρχει ένα άτομο στην Πάτρα να τις βγάζει απο το ένα πλοίο και να τις βάζει στο άλλο.

----------


## Nautilia News

Rethimno_port.jpg

*Νέα προσπάθεια δρομολόγησης Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ στην γραμμή Ρεθύμνου*

----------


## markos79

'Εχουμε κάποιο νεότερο???????

----------


## panthiras1

Ας είμαστε ρεαλιστές.

Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ είμαι από αυτούς που υποστηρίζουν ότι το Ρέθυμνο πρέπει να αποκτήσει και σύνδεση (με πλοίο) με τον Πειραιά αλλά και δικό του αεροδρόμιο.

Όμως όπως βλέπουμε τα πράγματα δεν βαδίζουν προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση.

Θεωρώ λοιπόν πολύ ρεαλιστικό το Ρέθυμνο να εκμεταλλευτεί τα διπλανά λιμάνια και αεροδρόμια όχι φυσικά με τις σημερινές συνθήκες.
Και για να ακριβολογήσω.
Θα μπορούσε να κατασκευαστεί μια σιδηροδρομική γραμμή που θα σύνδεε το αεροδρόμιο ή το λιμάνι των Χανίων ή του Ηρακλείου με το Ρέθυμνο.
Και φυσικά εννοώ τραίνα υψηλών ταχυτήτων που θα διένυαν την απόσταση σε 10 ή 15 λεπτά.
Η ύπαρξη τέτοιου τραίνου θα βοηθούσε επιπλέον και την ανάπτυξη του ημερήσιου τουρισμού.

Θεωρώ πως είναι μια ευκαιρία τώρα που θα ξεκινήσουν οι μελέτες για τον ΒΟΑΚ. Ας συμπεριλάβουν στα σχέδια και μια γραμμή τραίνου υψηλών ταχυτήτων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ας είμαστε ρεαλιστές.
> 
> Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ είμαι από αυτούς που υποστηρίζουν ότι το Ρέθυμνο πρέπει να αποκτήσει και σύνδεση (με πλοίο) με τον Πειραιά αλλά και δικό του αεροδρόμιο.
> 
> Όμως όπως βλέπουμε τα πράγματα δεν βαδίζουν προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση.
> 
> Θεωρώ λοιπόν πολύ ρεαλιστικό το Ρέθυμνο να εκμεταλλευτεί τα διπλανά λιμάνια και αεροδρόμια όχι φυσικά με τις σημερινές συνθήκες.
> Και για να ακριβολογήσω.
> Θα μπορούσε να κατασκευαστεί μια σιδηροδρομική γραμμή που θα σύνδεε το αεροδρόμιο ή το λιμάνι των Χανίων ή του Ηρακλείου με το Ρέθυμνο.
> ...


Αυτό γιά σιδηρόδρομο στην Κρήτη κ με σύνδεση ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα έχω γράψει κ αλλού.Πιστεύω είναι βιώσιμο.

----------

